# RolePlaying Mafia Game VII - Generic [Game Thread]



## Awesome (Jul 14, 2011)

_Welcome to the RolePlaying Mafia Game VII - Generics _​


*Game Rules*​
Click here for basic game rules

You are responsible for being familiar with the rules of this game.
Please read them.

*ACTIVITY*​
*I require that everyone posts at least 3 contributive posts. You may only have 2 on the first day. These are posts that actually contain some form of helping. This does not include "obligatory second post" and such. If you do not meat the posting requirements, I will warn you before the phase ends. If you do not think you can meet the posting requirements, you must PM me saying that you cannot do so. If you do not meet the posting requirements, I will roleblock you during the night and following dayphase for the first offense. For the second offense, you will be modkilled or replaced, of which will be janitored and not revealed. This is the one policy I am completely for, and I heavily discourage being inactive.*

The game will be split up into two phases: Day and Night
*
DAY PHASE*

This is where you discuss/accuse/argue about who is and isn't mafia. As soon as the day phase starts, you are allowed to vote.

When you want to place a vote, post your vote here using this format:
*
[VOTE LYNCH "INSERT NAME HERE"]*

I cannot stress enough how much I need you to vote like this, because your vote may be missed by me if you don't vote like this.

You can also abstain by voting to lynch no one with...

*[VOTE NO LYNCH]*

Day phase will last about 24 hours, or until I get a majority on votes for one person (majority = half +1) and all players have checked in.

The genders and fandoms of the characters may or may not reflect the gender and fandoms of the person using that character. Keep that in mind.
*
NIGHT PHASE*

There should be no posting in this thread during the night phase. Anyone who makes a night post will be roleblocked as a warning, upon second offense, they will be modkilled.

During the night phase, the mafia collaborate and choose who they want to kill. The Godfather must PM the moderators telling them their choice for the night's murder. The godfather sends in ALL of the mafia's actions. If you do not think the godfather will be active, or is not active, then select an individual and send the actions to me.

All actions sent-in are final, and it is up to the moderator's discretion if he will accept last-minute changes. 

If you don't send in your night action before the night phase ends, then your action will not get performed. You can send your night actions during the day phase, if you think you will not be online.

Night Phase lasts 24 hours, or until I get night actions from all roles subject to them.

*SEND ALL OF YOUR ACTIONS TO ME, Awesome*

*Role Revealing*​
Role Revealing is *allowed.* However, I warn you to do so at your own discretion. There is no role list in this game. 

I will not allow the posting of any screenshots or other forms of evidence of a role PM. You will be modkilled instantly if so.

*WRITE UPS*​

Not all actions used will be reflected upon the write-ups.

If a player attacks a bulletproof or a protected player, there will be no write-ups involved. 

*Write ups may contain hints. Not all of them will, but some will definitely have hints. If you read the write ups, you may find valuable information.*

*MISC INFO*​

-DO NOT discuss the game outside of the thread (unless otherwise specified). Don't post any screen caps or PMs or whatever to reveal your role or to substantiate your case. If you cheat, you will automatically be killed, and will not be allowed in future games.

-I will only replace players in the first three phases. And players afterwards will be modkilled, and furthermore the modkill with be *under the effect of a janitor*. *Don't get apathetic town.*

-Dead people can't talk. So don't post once your character is dead; do not help others once you are dead. You can however, lurk the thread.

-In the event somebody is banned, they will be modkilled. No exceptions.

*ALL BLUE ROLES ARE TOWN; ALL RED ROLES ARE MAFIA*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

*Players* (Activity will be marked here as well.)

1.       >.> *xxx*
 2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
 3.       Chaos Generic
 4. Chiba Generic
 5. Cubey Insane Doctor 
 6.       Fireworks
 7.       Jessicα Mafia Roleblocker
8.       Jiraiya the Gallant Hated Townie
 9.       Jαmes *xx*
 10.   Legend Tonberry
 11.   LegendaryBeauty Jack of all Trades
 12. Nois Doctor
 13.   Rafaella
 14.   sarun uchiha Mafia Killer
 15. Shin - Zangetsu Ghost
 16. Shark Skin 
 17. Sito Mafia Doctor
 18.   SonnyBillWilliams
 19.   Thdyingbreed *xxx*
 20.   VastoLorDae *xxx*


*Spoiler*: _Votes_ 





*Spoiler*: _Day 1 Vote Count_ 



1.       >.>: *Jessica*
2.       Bioness
 3.       Chaos
 4.       Chiba: *Fireworks -> Jessica -> Shin*
 5.       Cubey: *Fireworks -> LegendaryBeauty -> Nois -> LegendaryBeauty -> Thdyingbreed -> Jessica -> Shin - Zangetsu -> LegendaryBeauty -> No Lynch -> LB -> Shin*
 6.       Fireworks: *No lynch -> Thdyingbreed -> Fireworks -> Thdyingbreed -> Jessica -> Shin*
 7.       Jessicα: *Fireworks -> No lynch -> Thdyingbreed*
 9.       Jαmes: *Jessica -> No lynch*
 10.   Legend: *Thdyingbreed -> Cubey*
 11.   LegendaryBeauty: *VastoLorDae -> Fireworks -> No lynch -> Fireworks -> LegendaryBeauty -> Cubey -> Jessica -> Cubey -> LB -> Cubey*
 12.   Nois: *Jessica -> Cubes*
 13.   Rafaella: *Thdyingbreed -> No lynch -> Jessica -> LB -> Shin -> Cubey*
 14.   sarun uchiha: *Thdyingbreed -> Fireworks -> Thdyingbreed -> No lynch -> Thdyingbreed -> Shin-Zangetsu*
 15.   Shin - Zangetsu: *Thdyingbreed -> Fireworks -> No lynch -> Fireworks -> Thdyingbreed -> Cubey*
 16.   Shark Skin: *No lynch -> Jessica*
 17. Sito: *J t G -> No lynch -> Legend -> Fireworks -> Chaos -> LegendaryBeauty -> Fireworks -> Cubey*
 18.   SonnyBillWilliams: *Thdyingbreed -> Sito -> Thdyingbreed -> No lynch -> Jessica -> Cubey -> Jessica -> Shin*
 19.   Thdyingbreed: *SonnyBillWilliams -> Shin - Zangetsu -> Fireworks -> Jessica -> LB -> Shin-Zangetsu*
 20.   VastoLorDae: *Jiraiya the Gallant -> Fireworks -> Sito
*

Sito: 1 

Jessica: 2

No lynch: 1 

*Shin - Zangetsu: 6*

*Cubey: 6*





*Spoiler*: _Day 2 Vote Count_ 



1.    >.>: *Nois*
3.    Chaos: *LegendaryBeauty*
4.    Chiba
6.    Fireworks: *Nois* *-> Sito*
9.    Jαmes: *Nois*
10.    Legend: *Nois*
11.    LegendaryBeauty: *Nois -> Chiba -> Nois -> Chaos*
12.    Nois: *LegendaryBeauty*
13.    Rafaella: *Nois -> Legend*
14.    sarun uchiha: *Nois -> Chaos*
15.    Shin - Zangetsu: *Nois -> Chiba -> Nois -> James -> Chaos*
16.    Shark Skin: *Nois*
17.    Sito: *Nois*
19.    Thdyingbreed: *Nois*
20.    VastoLorDae: *Thdyingbreed*
Nois: 5

Sito: 1

Thdyingbreed: 1

LegendaryBeauty: 2

*Chaos: 3*

Legend: 1




1. >.>: *Sito -> Rafaella*
4. Chiba
6. Fireworks
9. Jαmes: *Sito -> Rafaella*
13. Rafaella: *Sito -> Rafaella*
15. Shin - Zangetsu: *Sito*
16. Shark Skin
17. Sito: *Sito*
19. Thdyingbreed: *VastoLorDae -> Sito -> Rafaella*
20. VastoLorDae: *Thdyingbreed -> Rafaella

*Sito: 2*

Rafaella: 5*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

*Town:* Win condition: Eliminate all enemies.*
Cop: *Night investigator for the town. *Hidden:* RNG’ed results
*Cop: *Night investigator for the town. *
Vigilante:* Day killer for the down.
*Doctor:* Night protector for the town. 
*Ghost:* Can stay after they have died. Ghost is not taken into vote majority for the mafia to win after he has died. They are technically dead, but can still post and vote. *
Insane Doctor:* Can protect someone during the day and night phase, but has a 50% chance of killing them as well.*
Skitzo:* Chooses a target during the day or night phase and a random ability is used on them. All are one use. It takes two attacks to kill the skitzo.
?         Investigate
?         Protect
?         Rolebloc*k
**Jack of all Trades:* Can use the following abilities during the day or night phase, but each has a 50% chance of failing. 
?         Kill
?         Investigate
?         Protect
?         Roleblock*
Hated Townie:* Shows up as guilty to investigations.
*Generic Recruiter:* Can recruit people to his mason group every other day phase. Will die if he targets a mafia.
Generic
Generic
Generic
Generic
*Independents:**
Troll:*
a.       Controls the target of one person for a phase. Day or night. 
b.      Controls all the actions of the game for a whole phase. One use. This includes the mafia. You are in full responsibility of all the actions.
c.       Knows all the roles, but not the players.
d.      Can win with mafia or town.
e.      Takes two attacks or two lynches to kill you.
f.        Appears generic to investigations.
*
Tonberry [Serial Killer/Chef’s knife/Bulletproof]:* Tonberry can make a kill every night, chop it up, and eat it before the night ends. All kills he makes will be janitor’d. He will know the role of said person. Tonberry also has a one shot that bypasses bulletproof. He wins if he is the last person alive, or if he one of the last two people alive. Appears generic to investigations.




*Mafia:* Win condition: Have vote majority.
*Godfather [Bulletproof]:* Sends in all of the mafia’s actions during the night phase, including the faction kill. Acts as a cop during the night as well, and can figure out somebodies role. The Godfather reads as innocent to investigations.
*Mafia Doctor:* Can protect a mafia member during the day and night phase.
*Mafia Roleblocker:* Roleblocks a character for a phase. Can be used during the day or night hase.
*Mafia killer:* Kills someone during the day phase. Has a one shot that bypasses bulletproof. It takes two attacks or one lynch to kill him.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

*List of Actions* 
* The Jack of all Trades has killed the Jiraiya the Gallant [Hated Townie].
* *The Vigilante killed Jessca [Mafia Roleblocker]
* *Cubey [Insane Doctor] is lynched.
* 
*Spoiler*: _Night 1 results_ 



*??? has killed Shin - Zangetsu [Ghost]

The Mafia faction killed SonnyBillWilliams[???]*



 *Jack of all Trades attacks the Godfather.
*. *Mafia Killer killed Chiba [Generic].
* *Vigilante has killed Nois [Doctor*].
 *??? uses his one shot to kill LegendaryBeauty [Jack of all Trades].
* *Mafia killer used his one shot to kill Legend [Tonberry]*.
*The Mafia faction killed sarun uchiha [Mafia Killer].*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Beginning*

Generic 1: This is pretty strange huh.
Generic 2: What?
Generic 1: We don't even have names. 
Generic 2: I never noticed until now. Hey, did you hear about the mafia being in town?

*The Generic Game has started.*


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

You have Sito listed twice


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm in this


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> You have Sito listed twice



She's the ghost again


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

He's not on there twice.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Let's do this


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

You edited it sir


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Chaos]*

He won't be active this game anyway.


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

Everyone vote for Chaos!!!


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Now to prove that I didn't cheat


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I didn't get a PM with my role.


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

@FW- Do something then. Lazy whore.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Welcome back LB


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks Legend~


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't get a PM with my role.


Then you're a generic most likely hence the name. Anyway's I'm going to go with reliable RNG for day 1. 

*[Vote Lynch Sonny]*


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

Do you want a huge pic in your welcome back rep?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

LB you're back! 

Also yay, another one of Awesome's game. I hope I'm not killed immediately like I was in your last game.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, this game started off nicely


Jessicα said:


> LB you're back!
> 
> Also yay, another one of Awesome's game. I hope I'm not killed immediately like I was in your last game.


It depends if you're scum


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

welcome back LB.


*[vote lynch J T G]*

no one tells me how to vote.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

No prob hun

JtG are you sure he will be inactive


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not averse to huge pics. I can always click adblock.

I find a funny parallel here. Last game of Awesome's (the GoW one, actually) I was banned first page. Now I'm being welcome backed first page of this one.  Feels good man.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> @FW- Do something then. Lazy whore.



I don't do anything phase one. Now stop making reveal my meta.

Just observe


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

you missed some very good games


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I know! You bastards were holding out on me. This is the third time I've missed a Zelda game, and I was very much looking forward to Mirai Nikki and Soul Eater. It's like you guys saved the best games for my ban.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> you missed some very good games



And two tentacle rapes


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Vasto]*

Don't talk back scum.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch JTG]*

have him on ignore


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Ah here we go son!

*[Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*

You know we love dat reliable rng!...what you think I didn't rng?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Ah here we go son!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*
> 
> You know we love dat reliable rng!...what you think I didn't rng?



I wonder


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

You jelly again


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Ah here we go son!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*
> 
> You know we love dat reliable rng!...what you think I didn't rng?


I honestly don't care .

I find RNG better then the baseless wagon's that usually start on day 1 in pretty much every game so yeah.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll invisfag however much I please. 

Anyway, everybody got a PM, but LB didn't and she is the only one who didn't because she was banned.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

JtG chill bro


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

@J t G- Did you make that?


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> JtG chill bro



Never!!!

lol jk

Seriously, we should vote for Vasto. I have a good feeling about him.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I assume lb is innocent awsome?  
someone protect her.


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

Chiba said:


> @J t G- Did you make that?



Yup.

I just got the sign, white out (almost)everything, and put what I wanted. I have one more I like to use.


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

LB is probably mafia but lets let her live because she just got unbanned.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I just got unbanned, I _just_ got my role, and people are already suspecting me of being mafia.

I lol'd. It's not like I can fool all you guys all the time. Not like that's happened before, right? You guys are too smart for me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Jiraiya the Gallant said:


> Seriously, we should vote for Vasto. I have a good feeling about him.


We shouldn't do anything too early. We don't even have a foundation to work with. And the game just started. Maybe next phase we can weed out suspects from night actions, and convos that may develop later.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I am thoroughly pleased with the activity. Keep it up.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Last game LB played she played us for fools though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Still loling about faction-killing the other Godfather second night. That's just hilarious. And I could've killed Mickey so early too. I should listen to my instincts more often.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I still say lb is town, and anyone opposing her should be scared mafia


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Anybody who uses the he is scum card on day 1 should take high priority.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

My alignment is quite amusing.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

everyone vote lynch jtg, he is scum and I have him on ignore


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm going to sit back here and watch this develop


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

It's day 1. Any competant mafia can blend in with town so we can either take our chances and lynch vasto or VNL to avoid casualties and lynch mafia if we find anything later. I prefer the former.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Sounds good to me.

*[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

*The Jack of all Trades has killed the Jiraiya the Gallant [Hated Townie].*
*
Hated Townie:* Shows up as guilty to investigations.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Wtf

Somehow, that role fits JtG


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

huh....well that is surprising.And a very bad move whomever jack of all trades is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Why do I feel like he was role-assigned?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The Jack of all Trades has killed the Jiraiya the Gallant [Hated Townie].*
> *
> Hated Townie:* Shows up as guilty to investigations.



So we know one vigil.

And you killed JtG. Good move. Dumb asses making moves on the first phase. Fucking idiots 

And Awesome, you fucking troll. JtG gets a fitting role considering what happened in the Zelda game


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

I think I know who killed me.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

, oh he was hated, no wonder


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

No, I didn't kill him, I'm a day cop.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> So we know one vigil.
> 
> And you killed JtG. Good move. Dumb asses making moves on the first phase. Fucking idiots
> 
> And Awesome, you fucking troll. JtG gets a fitting role *considering what happened in the Zelda game*



After his exploits in the Mafia FC these past days, I'm not surprised.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote no Lynch]*

for now, and disregard what I said earlier


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

> Awesome said:
> 
> 
> > I'll invisfag however much I please.
> ...


Trying to blend in as generic.

*[Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*




LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm not averse to huge pics. I can always click adblock.
> 
> I find a funny parallel here. Last game of Awesome's (the GoW one,  actually) I was banned first page. Now I'm being welcome backed first  page of this one.  Feels good man.


Your ban pretty much caused mafia massacre in that game.

And you missed my game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> No, I didn't kill him, I'm a day cop.



Someone check into this going into the night phase.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> *Your ban pretty much caused mafia massacre in that game.*
> 
> And you missed my game.



So I noted, with amusement. It's good to know how skilled one is when the rest of your team falls apart if you don't participate. 

The Sports one? Sorry about that.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

< just received a PM telling me that the game started
< smh

smh


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> So we know one vigil.
> 
> And you killed JtG. Good move. Dumb asses making moves on the first phase. Fucking idiots
> 
> And Awesome, you fucking troll. JtG gets a fitting role considering what happened in the Zelda game


In basic mafia games,
Jack of All trades is a townie with several one-shots. Typical abilities include kill, investigation, doctor and roleblocker.

Should have investigated 1st, Jack.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Death already. Ayayai, Jack of All better not be whom I think it is or it was a really bad move.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Someone check into this going into the night phase.



I was kidding you .


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> In basic mafia games,
> Jack of All trades is a townie with several one-shots. Typical abilities include kill, investigation, doctor and roleblocker.
> 
> Should have investigated 1st, Jack.



Well knowing that this person used a kill...I guess I can pinpoint who did it. But revealing that user would not benefit town.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

already lying sito?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> I was kidding you .



You're making it so hard for me not to suspect you

smh


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> I was kidding you .



Lol Sito, I don't kid.

Someone look into Sito for the night phase please

Jack of all Trades. This is your time to redeem yourself.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

lynch Thdyingbreed who tried to blend in as generic.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*

I'll trust JtG's gut.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I would but I'm against first day lynches.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

How sure are you Sarun?


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah 

If I had said that town would have believed me and protected me since jtg was the hated townie and when I suspect someones mafia they would follow me. But seriously, I was kidding.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> How sure are you Sarun?



He has the role list


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> You're making it so hard for me not to suspect you
> 
> smh



I was acting more or less the same way in the md game, and you suspected me to be mafia when practically everyone knew my role


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> How sure are you Sarun?


I strongly believe Thdyingbreed slipped. Go with over 90% sure.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yeah
> 
> If I had said that town would have believed me and protected me since jtg was the hated townie and when I suspect someones mafia they would follow me. But seriously, I was kidding.



You're using an awful lot of faces

Lol can you reword that?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
> 
> I'll trust JtG's gut.



Bad move. And since when do you trust other people's guts? just because he turned up townie does not give him credibility on day 1.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Bad move. And since when do you trust other people's guts? just because he turned up townie does not give him credibility on day 1.



Would you prefer I trust my own gut? Do you have some faith in it?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I strongly believe Thdyingbreed slipped. Go with over 90% sure.


How is that a slip in anyway? 

As in every Mafia game I've been in where there generic's usually If you don't get a PM you're a generic. Not to mention the fact I never claimed anything.

You're just grasping at straws here.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

i'll trust you on this Sarun, if you're wrong you go on my watch list

*[vote lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> How is that a slip in anyway?
> 
> As in every Mafia game I've been in where there generic's usually If you don't get a PM you're a generic. Not to mention the fact I never claimed anything.
> 
> You're just grasping at straws here.



Sarun has the role list I'm telling you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> i'll trust you on this Sarun, if you're wrong you go on my watch list
> 
> *[vote lynch thedyingbreed]*



How can you just go on this so willingly?

Where is the evidence? It was difficult for me to press a lynch and this is going smoothly which I don't like. This case is weaker than the one I made about Friday and Jessica


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You're using an awful lot of faces
> 
> Lol can you reword that?



I was just kidding around, If I had truly claimed that role people would definitely follow me, like I always want, but I might get it wrong so people would suspect me as mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I would but I'm against first day lynches.



......
Lol.



sarun uchiha said:


> I strongly believe Thdyingbreed slipped. Go with over 90% sure.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

this can be changed and most likely will, as of now im trusting him


that can change later with more evidence provided and i'll put sarun on my watch list


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not following the thdyingbreed lynch. Sarun, it's pretty common in generic games that the generics don't get a role pming them.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> I was just kidding around, If I had truly claimed that role people would definitely follow me, like I always want, but I might get it wrong so people would suspect me as mafia.



How might you get it wrong?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*

I've never known him to be so proactive, as I note he generally inactifags, i.e. Disney game. I can only assume he has a pro-mafia role.

Plus, only one can wear a Tsunade set in this thread.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How might you get it wrong?



smh, I claimed the day cop role when I'm actually not.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> I've never known him to be so proactive, as I note he generally inactifags, i.e. Disney game. I can only assume he has a pro-mafia role.
> 
> Plus, only one can wear a Tsunade set in this thread.


I'm active because people suspect me of cheating in the last game. So now, I have to play with the same skill level and accuracy. Plus I have a new playing style. And it would be in your best interest if you got that vote off of me.


Sito said:


> smh, I claimed the day cop role when I'm actually not.



Oops I missed that


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

FW has become active recently lb


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

The Tsunade set point still stands~


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> smh, I claimed the day cop role when I'm actually not.



But I still find it odd and silly to draw attention to yourself on the first day which I believe is a cause for investigation.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

poor fireworks


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> poor fireworks



>.........>

<.........<


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

he got punked into changing sets

fight the powa


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> poor fireworks



What's funny? 

EDIT: I respect LB


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

lol Fireworks, TheDyingBreed only has three votes and you think it's going smoothly. 
Defending your scumbuddy?

Sup rofl, ain't seen you in a minute.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Would you prefer I trust my own gut? Do you have some faith in it?



I will not trust it, but I will consider it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> But I still find it odd and silly to draw attention to yourself on the first day which I believe is a cause for investigation.



It might be just reverse psychology


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Defending your scumbuddy?



Oddly enough I can see FW being scum. I wouldn't put it past Awesome.. that troll. 



> Sup rofl, ain't seen you in a minute.



Not much... just lolling at FW. >..>


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm no troll. Never was. Never will be.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol Fireworks, TheDyingBreed only has three votes and you think it's going smoothly.
> Defending your scumbuddy?
> 
> Sup rofl, ain't seen you in a minute.


Scumbuddy lol no. I just stopped the wagon quickly because 
1. First phase
2. No evidence
3. The case was weaker than what I presented in Zelda
4. It was nonchalant
5. Envy that no one is coming at Sarun's throat 


Nois said:


> It might be just reverse psychology



That's what I'm thinking so I'm calling an investigation.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm no troll. Never was. Never will be.



Sure brah...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I do think FW is suspicious, but he changed sets, so...


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not suspicious 

Sito is number one right now.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH Platinum]*


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

> 5. Envy that no one is coming at Sarun's throat


This is usual in mafia games. Both me and WAD pushed lynches in Zelda game, I get ignored for most part while WAD gets heat.

As for this Thdyingbreed lynch, I strongly feel for it. I felt he tried to appear generic by confirming LB's not receiving PM so he can have a case later when claiming generic.
I suspected him when Awesome confirmed everyone got PM except LB.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Scumbuddy lol no. I just stopped the wagon quickly because
> 1. First phase
> 2. No evidence
> 3. The case was weaker than what I presented in Zelda
> ...



1. Lol.. just lol.
2. 1st dayphase. So, yeah... lol.
3. 1st dayphase. Lol.
4. >.>
5. Just lol.

Stopping a wagon on the 1st dayphase for ...>.> reasons like that is quite an odd thing to do.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Scumbuddy lol no. I just stopped the wagon quickly because
> 1. First phase
> 2. No evidence
> 3. The case was weaker than what I presented in Zelda
> ...



You didn't stop the wagon really there wasn't one yet. 
Leave the Zelda game behind and move forward bud. I can see you making a Zelda reference in every post here. Just play the game.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

No PM is generally how it works for someone to be a generic, though I consider it rude not to inform them of such, not to mention lazy. He does have a point. How he's using that point, however, is up to you to determine whether or not it's in a crafty, anti-town fashion or not. Just my two cents.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

sito, FW, and breed are definite the top 3 suspicious people.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Honestly I think Shin should be investigated by the cop as he seem's pretty eager to follow a baseless lynch.

Not to mention the fact his reasoning for me being scum is pretty crap and I refuted it earlier along with Sauran's claim yet he still wants to proceed. 

Seem's pretty scummy If you ask me.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Shameless advertising, because I'm beautiful.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is usual in mafia games. Both me and WAD pushed lynches in Zelda game, I get ignored for most part while WAD gets heat.
> 
> As for this Thdyingbreed lynch, I strongly feel for it. I felt he tried to appear generic by confirming LB's not receiving PM so he can have a case later when claiming generic.
> I suspected him when Awesome confirmed everyone got PM except LB.


 It's not fair


>.> said:


> 1. Lol.. just lol.
> 2. 1st dayphase. So, yeah... lol.
> 3. 1st dayphase. Lol.
> 4. >.>
> ...






Shin - Zangetsu said:


> You didn't stop the wagon really there wasn't one yet.
> Leave the Zelda game behind and move forward bud. I can see you making a Zelda reference in every post here. Just play the game.



I stopped a potential

Well it's hard when I'm still bitter and this game is my only chance to prove my innocence


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> sito, FW, and breed are definite the top 3 suspicious people.



Okay Jack of all Trades


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is usual in mafia games. Both me and WAD pushed lynches in Zelda game, I get ignored for most part while WAD gets heat.
> 
> As for this Thdyingbreed lynch, I strongly feel for it. I felt he tried to appear generic by confirming LB's not receiving PM so he can have a case later when claiming generic.
> I suspected him when Awesome confirmed everyone got PM except LB.


Oh please that's hardly evidence for being Mafia host's do that all the time when there's generic role's If you don't get a PM you're usually generic.

 As I said before I never claimed any role.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is usual in mafia games. Both me and WAD pushed lynches in Zelda game, I get ignored for most part while WAD gets heat.
> 
> As for this Thdyingbreed lynch, I strongly feel for it. I felt he tried to appear generic by confirming LB's not receiving PM so he can have a case later when claiming generic.
> I suspected him when Awesome confirmed everyone got PM except LB.



IT's because there's not capital letters in your username



Fireworks said:


> Okay Jack of all Trades



Oh he's a jack allright


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *No PM is generally how it works for someone to be a generic*, though I consider it rude not to inform them of such, not to mention lazy. He does have a point. How he's using that point, however, is up to you to determine whether or not it's in a crafty, anti-town fashion or not. Just my two cents.



When did that happen ?
< has been generic in a shitload of games
< reveived a role PM each and every time


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> When did that happen ?
> < has been generic in a shitload of games
> < reveived a role PM each and every time



Probably in the games you weren't a generic? Also, keyword is lazy. Think lazy mods and you've probably got your answer.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh please that's hardly evidence for being Mafia host's do that all the time when there's generic role's If you don't get a PM you're usually generic.
> 
> As I said before I never claimed any role.


The only time I saw that was in Sage's game and he pretty much informed all players that if you didn't receive PM, you are generic.

In generics games I played as generic, I received PM.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

1. Be Active (No Laziness)
2. Read things twice.
3. Read carefully.
4. Take note of how people play. This is a big one. Watch their meta carefully. Compare them to previous games. You'll have a big chart for this
5. HOST mafia games. Huge one. This helped a lot because I knew who was who and I observed the behavior of the players when they had certain roles. Also read the QT. That really helps for future games when you see how players/mafia members interact and scheme.
*6. If you don't know who is mafia and have no leads, start a bandwagon. It's risky but try it. Press the person for a defense until it's believe or until they slip or crack.


My meta/rules of play 

*Use after day one


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Honestly I think Shin should be investigated by the cop as he seem's pretty eager to follow a baseless lynch.
> 
> Not to mention the fact his reasoning for me being scum is pretty crap and I refuted it earlier along with Sauran's claim yet he still wants to proceed.
> 
> ...



Lol, it's first day. I haven't even pushed your lynch.
Quote me saying you're scum. I just voted you with a gimmick and said nothing more, I'm looking more at Fireworks. 
Defensive much? 

Lol, self defense usually involves addressing everyone that votes you as oppossed to selecting one person to redirect attention onto. You're just getting more suspicious.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Probably in the games you weren't a generic? Also, keyword is lazy. Think lazy mods and you've probably got your answer.



> lazy
< thinks of CR

Never been a generic in one of his games... lol. 

Can't think of anyone else that would fit the lazy mod description.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> Can't think of anyone else that would fit the lazy mod description.



JtG          .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Okay Jack of all Trades



making a night target.


*[change vote lynch Fireworks.]*


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks clearly Mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> 1. Be Active (No Laziness)
> 2. Read things twice.
> 3. Read carefully.
> 4. Take note of how people play. This is a big one. Watch their meta carefully. Compare them to previous games. You'll have a big chart for this
> ...



The 1st 3 aren't things you do.

You're lazy.
You expect people to give you updates.
You don't read.
The above 3 lines describes #4 when it comes to you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> The 1st 3 aren't things you do.
> 
> You're lazy.
> You expect people to give you updates.
> ...


That was the Disney game my dear child


Cubey said:


> Fireworks clearly Mafia



Be amazed Cubey.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> JtG          .




No experience with him... I died too soon for that. >.>


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

IT's hard to read this threa d twice, when there're posts every 2 seconds


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

^ rofl. 

Give the dude a chance. He played well last game.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> That was the Disney game my dear child.



1. I'm older than you. 
2. That describes you for every game you've ever played, not just the Disney game.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol, it's first day. I haven't even pushed your lynch.
> Quote me saying you're scum. I just voted you with a gimmick and said nothing more, I'm looking more at Fireworks.
> Defensive much?
> 
> Lol, self defense usually involves addressing everyone that votes you as oppossed to selecting one person to redirect attention onto. You're just getting more suspicious.


Yeah well I don't feel like being wagoned on day 1 as this is the only Mafia game. I'm in atm and I have responded  It's really just you and Sarun, Legend is just towning. 



sarun uchiha said:


> The only time I saw that was in Sage's game and he pretty much informed all players that if you didn't receive PM, you are generic.
> 
> In generics games I played as generic, I received PM.


Yeah that's one game in most games I've been in whenever I was generic It was usually stated If you didn't get a PM you're generic. 

That and several other people in this thread have mentioned It's common place for hosts to do that. 

That's not evidence in the slightest for me being a Mafia and I never claimed any role's If you actually read the post.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> 1. I'm older than you.
> 2. That describes you for every game you've ever played, not just the Disney game.



1. Could have fooled me 

2.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> ^ rofl.
> 
> Give the dude a chance. He played well last game.



Who said that I'm not giving him a chance ?
Hell.. I don't even know what I'm giving him a chance for lol.
I'm just pointing out.. whatever it is that I'm pointing out.



Fireworks said:


> 1. Could have fooled me
> 
> 2.



1. > implying that that is hard to accomplish.
:galaxyryoma

2. I'll accept your concession

>.....>'


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

edit: you post deleter you


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Why would I include the actual image ?
That's just more work. smh

< lazy


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Dying did you not read that i will most likely switch it when i find someone else


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Fireworks]*

Die scum


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

^ Not scum, so not even worried.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

EDIT: you're acting scummy


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry. I'm a man on a mission 

I think what you're dectecting is bitterness, not scumminess


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Legend]*

Back 

going to watch Wilfred in a minute tho


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Not worried?

I smell apathy trying it's best to be conveyed. Mafia or not if you're trying to break your meta Fireworks, don't go back to it.

You're breaking number one of your six new rules with that statement.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Actually, not so much.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Why the Legend vote Sito?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Nine guys and you just let me triple post....smh.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Not worried?
> 
> I smell apathy trying it's best to be conveyed. Mafia or not if you're trying to break your meta Fireworks, don't go back to it.
> 
> You're breaking number one of your six new rules with that statement.



I'm not being lazy/apathetic. I'm just shrugging off he mafia accusations. However if it becomes dangerous, I will defend myself.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

shin  

it was rng


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Nine guys and you just let me triple post....smh.



It is quite irksome that they're lurking


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Stupid RNG

Sito justs wants me to vote for chiba


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I wanna get that guys reasoning for voting for me?












Personally everyone seems suspicious. But I would like to kill Jessica, even if she isn't mafia. 

But I dunno I have a feeling about LegendaryBeauty being sneaky.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm not being lazy/apathetic. I'm just shrugging off he mafia accusations. However if it becomes dangerous, I will defend myself.



You do realise that by the time it becomes dangerous it's pretty much too late, right ?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> We shouldn't do anything too early. We don't even have a foundation to work with. And the game just started. Maybe next phase we can weed out suspects from night actions, and convos that may develop later.





Fireworks said:


> But I still find it odd and silly to draw attention to yourself on the first day which I believe is a cause for investigation.





Fireworks said:


> How can you just go on this so willingly?
> 
> Where is the evidence? It was difficult for me to press a lynch and this is going smoothly which I don't like. This case is weaker than the one I made about Friday and Jessica





Fireworks said:


> Scumbuddy lol no. I just stopped the wagon quickly because
> 1. First phase
> 2. No evidence
> 3. The case was weaker than what I presented in Zelda
> ...



**


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> You do realise that by the time it becomes dangerous it's pretty much too late, right ?



I don't wait that long.

And Sito what is your reasoning for that lynch?

EDIT: Cubey why are you quoting me?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Lol Sonny. Why kill Jessica?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Well she said she got killed first last time. I wanna try and make that a tradition of just killing her first. Regardless of her standing or anything.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I don't wait that long.
> 
> And Sito what is your reasoning for that lynch?
> 
> EDIT: Cubey why are you quoting me?



You're acting pretty fucking scummy, defend yourself or die


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I don't wait that long.



Well... I guess we're gonna find out if that's true, won't we.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> You're acting pretty fucking scummy, defend yourself or die



Keyword: Bitterness             .

I don't think you understand how much hate and anger I have built up.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Keyword: Bitterness             .
> 
> I don't think you understand how much hate and anger I have built up.



Fap. Problem solved.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Sorry, left this tab open and went to other pages, my bad. 

Also Sonny, I'll mod kill you so fast in our RP if you really try to enforce this tradition. It was not funny last time, especially since I got Lightning, and got killed within the hour by town, so I wasn't able to even use my role.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks... why don't you vote already?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

You can try. But considering I left your Rp. It's... sorta you know... pointless... But release all the lightning you want.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

You left? Smh


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> You can try. But considering I left *you're* Rp. It's... sorta you know... pointless...



For some reason I lol'd.



< sleepy


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote No Lynch]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

yeah fireworks, curious to see who you're going to vote


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

smh, I somehow knew youd do that.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Definitely mafia


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm watching this game like a hawk, and I'm an invisifag. 

/mod note


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> You left? Smh



I'm sorry. Just... yeah.

@>.> Yeah sorry mate, my bad.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

I knew he would no vote. He kinda posted himself into a corner with his rules.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

< wonders if the 1st phase will be more than 1 page
< hopes not


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> yeah fireworks, curious to see who you're going to vote





Sito said:


> smh, I somehow knew youd do that.





Cubey said:


> Definitely mafia





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I knew he would no vote. He kinda posted himself into a corner with his rules.



You all have any better ideas? If you do, please share.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

If you don't think it's dangerous now then...


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Start a random bandwagon


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You all have any better ideas? If you do, please share.



We should atleast vote for someone to get some information on vote patterns, who voted for that person, who didn't, etc.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Start a random bandwagon



There is an asterisk saying that should be done the second phase. However I'm not going to be lynched. You're mafia. And if I'm lynched, town you better get your heads out your fucking asses.


*[Vote Lynch Thydyingbreed]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> There is an asterisk saying that should be done the second phase. However I'm not going to be lynched. You're mafia. And if I'm lynched, town you better get your heads out your fucking asses.
> 
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Thydyingbreed]*


This is becoming dangerous 

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

FW you said you were a good player  You suck

I am Mafia because I want to lynch you? I am Mafia because I want to lynch someone random?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> There is an asterisk saying that should be done the second phase. However I'm not going to be lynched. You're mafia. And if I'm lynched, town you better get your heads out your fucking asses.
> 
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Thydyingbreed]*



> say Cubey is mafia
> vote for someone else

Lol... just lol.

Oh and smh just for good measure.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah that's true. But at this stage we have to be wary of the people who voted for someone and constantly changed. I mean especially if their vote changed to the person under most suspicion(Sp? Looks wrong).


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> FW you said you were a good player  You suck



Oh well. I really don't care what you all think of me anymore. This thread has only made me angry


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> We should atleast vote for someone to get some information on vote patterns, who voted for that person, who didn't, etc.



If we just all agree to vote on one person, then isn't that a bit counterproductive?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Read the edit


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

>.> said:


> > say Cubey is mafia
> > vote for someone else
> 
> Lol... just lol.
> ...



Thdyingbreed has the second most. Voting for him will ensure my survival from towning.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Read the edit



No                .


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Chaos]*

random, feel free to follow me.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> If we just all agree to vote on one person, then isn't that a bit counterproductive?



There would be some that won't vote for that person and we can see how smoothly it goes.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmm. Now I want Fireworks to make it to day two. If that's where the action starts.

*[Change Vote Lynch No Lynch]*

For now.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Oh well. I really don't care what you all think of me anymore. This thread has only made me angry



Hulk smash. 



Nois said:


> If we just all agree to vote on one person, then isn't that a bit counterproductive?



The chances of getting an unanimous vote are slim. 
Besides, it's not just who you vote for, but when and the contents of the post that are relevant. 



Fireworks said:


> Thdyingbreed has the second most. Voting for him will ensure my survival from towning.



Such untown like behaviour. smh


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I dunno, can we just vote for someone who hasn't been on here to post yet for themselves. I think that sort of act could appear random but then be super sneaky.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> There would be some that won't vote for that person and we can see how smoothly it goes.



Now what person can we come to a consensus on? Chaos? JtG nominated him. I see nothing wrong going with it. He's inactive anyway.

As long as we can get others to agree.

EDIT: You can do as you please however. I'm going to wait until this phase is over.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fire-works, yeah i only voted for chaos becuase someone said he would be inactive the whole game.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm not averse to huge pics. I can always click adblock.
> 
> I find a funny parallel here. Last game of Awesome's (the GoW one, actually) I was banned first page. Now I'm being welcome backed first page of this one.  Feels good man.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> My alignment is quite amusing.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
> 
> I'll trust JtG's gut.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> I've never known him to be so proactive, as I note he generally inactifags, i.e. Disney game. I can only assume he has a pro-mafia role.
> 
> Plus, only one can wear a Tsunade set in this thread.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote no lynch]*



*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Fire-works, yeah i only voted for chaos becuase someone said he would be inactive the whole game.


That would be JtG


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah just saw that, took him off ignore becuase he stretched my cp with something I couldn't adblock but somone did it worse


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I was wavering on voting for LegendaryBeauty but I dunno. Jessica maybe haha. Jessica is more of lols and LegendaryBeauty is more Hmmm.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessica's been awfully quet this game


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

But if he is inactive for the whole game, wouldn't that make him less chance to be Mafia? Or does that make him more chance? Surely he would be replaced?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

I am staying on fireworks. He has not convinced me otherwise.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> Jessica's been awfully quet this game



she posted a few times, but some still haven't. like Rafaella, chaos and I'm sure others haven't


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessica can I ask you one question. As a GM is seeing all these sigs on here pissing you off secretly? LOL.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

The reason is, in all the games I make myself painfully out there and I automatically get killed, whether it be immediately or in the first few phases. So now I'm trying a playing style of being more quiet.

Also no Sonny, this is not a RP game, this is a Mafia game, which just so happens to be played in the RP section. In fact my first mafia game was in this section, DBZ vs HST, I was Halibel. Good times, good times.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

I stand by my LB vote. Obvious scum is obvious.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Now what person can we come to a consensus on? Chaos? JtG nominated him. I see nothing wrong going with it. He's inactive anyway.
> 
> As long as we can get others to agree.
> 
> EDIT: You can do as you please however. I'm going to wait until this phase is over.



Tsk tsk Squibs. Just when I took my vote off you. You where against this from the start. Picking a scape goat is not town like at all. You've been going about insufficient reasoning on day one and then turn around with ''He's inactive anyway''. 
You're all over the place. People are testing you and they're gonna prod from every angle. You have to remain consistent or there'll just be reason for more questions.

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

First DyingBreed now Chaos. You've abandoned your style. You're not defending yourself as much as you are shifting heat elsewhere. You even called out Vasto's potential role. Well, to be fair  everyone thought it whether it really is or not. This isn't how townies do.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> The reason is, in all the games I make myself painfully out there and I automatically get killed, whether it be immediately or in the first few phases. So now I'm trying a playing style of being more quiet.
> 
> Also no Sonny, this is not a RP game, this is a Mafia game.



yeah....people sure do hate you....in mafia.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Tsk tsk Squibs. Just when I took my vote off you. You where against this from the start. Picking a scape goat is not town like at all. You've been going about insufficient reasoning on day one and then turn around with ''He's inactive anyway''.
> You're all over the place. People are testing you and they're gonna prod from every angle. You have to remain consistent or there'll just be reason for more questions.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> ...



I voted Dyingbreed to save myself

And I told Sito he can do whatever. I'm going to wait until next phase


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

I am not the jack of trades....though thanks for getting me killed tonight.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Was that when you were killed off first? Wish I could of been there to see it.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Stop lynching Fireworks


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

why cubey?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> The reason is, in all the games I make myself painfully out there and I automatically get killed, whether it be immediately or in the first few phases. So now I'm trying a playing style of being more quiet.
> 
> Also no Sonny, this is not a RP game, this is a Mafia game, which just so happens to be played in the RP section. In fact my first mafia game was in this section, DBZ vs HST, I was Halibel. Good times, good times.



Oh, I figured that. I just wanted to check if you're paying attention

Sorry


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am not the jack of trades....though thanks for getting me killed tonight.



What happens if you don't die then?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'm not averse to huge pics. I can always click adblock.
> 
> I find a funny parallel here. Last game of Awesome's (the GoW one, actually) I was banned first page. Now I'm being welcome backed first page of this one.  Feels good man.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> My alignment is quite amusing.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
> 
> I'll trust JtG's gut.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> I've never known him to be so proactive, as I note he generally inactifags, i.e. Disney game. I can only assume he has a pro-mafia role.
> 
> Plus, only one can wear a Tsunade set in this thread.







LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote no lynch]*


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]

*thdyingbreed needs to be looked into this night phase.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I'll go with cubey on this one

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyways, I have to leave. Will check back in 90.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> What happens if you don't die then?



I lose the game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I lose the game.



Because why? If you dont die, it's highly likely you're mafia.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Plus I think that, when LegendaryBeauty said she/he hadn't received their role yet. Was a MAJOR bullshit. Considering I don't think Awesome would go to all the trouble of making all the rules etc and then make the thread and to forget to PM someone their role. So she/he pretended she didn't have one.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Someone wants to handle him? I might be too rough.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Plus I think that, when LegendaryBeauty said she/he hadn't received their role yet. Was a MAJOR bullshit. Considering I don't think Awesome would go to all the trouble of making all the rules etc and then make the thread and to forget to PM someone their role. So she/he pretended she didn't have one.



That's actually a really good point 

I stand by my vote on LB.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Go ahead, im pretty sure awesome said he had to wait since she WAS BANNED


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> That's actually a really good point
> 
> I stand by my vote on LB.



She was banned when he did that. He said so himself


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Plus I think that, when LegendaryBeauty said she/he hadn't received their role yet. Was a MAJOR bullshit. Considering I don't think Awesome would go to all the trouble of making all the rules etc and then make the thread and to forget to PM someone their role. So she/he pretended she didn't have one.



Lol Unfortunately, Awesome actually did mentioned somewhere in the FC that everyone had received roles except LB iirc.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay that was my moment of awesome sherlock holmes down the shitter.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Well, you tried to implicate me. That rarely ever goes well.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 15, 2011)

It happens.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

smh, where do we go now.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Well it would be better to get everyones thoughts, if everyone posts who they think mafia is. Reasons why. We can go from there. Because then as we just did with LegendaryBeauty debate over thoughts and can help prove them wrong or right.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well, you tried to implicate me. That rarely ever goes well.



You're acting all alpha

LB's not scum everyone

Srsly


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Fireworks]*

I'm going to call bullshit on the set changing thing. No one would really change their set just because someone else asked. I think he's trying to appease me so I don't scumhunt the fuck out of him. If he does turn up town, though, I'll be flattered that I have someone who respects me that much.

For now, however, his ass in on the chopping block.

Edit: It's just that when people try to lynch me, it almost never works. I have a knack for talking my way out of pretty much everything. And the whole "she's suspicious" argument doesn't work, as I'm _always_ suspicious. It's sort of my M.O. to allow me autonomous activity without having to justify my sinister behaviour.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I think Cubey is mafia, was really pushing for Fireworks and casually changed to LB.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> I'm going to call bullshit on the set changing thing. No one would really change their set just because someone else asked. I think he's trying to appease me so I don't scumhunt the fuck out of him. If he does turn up town, though, I'll be flattered that I have someone who respects me that much.
> 
> For now, however, his ass in on the chopping block.



                     .


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Who was the third person to vote for Thdying Breed?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I just noticed this.  I love it.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

i used that in the wwe game


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Was the final guy originally red, or just coloured to fit the situation?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

i think originally red we gotta ask wad though


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Thdying Breed]*

EDIT: This is a good idea btw. When you feel someone is telling a lie or trying to catch them out. *QUOTE* everything they say. This way you can make sure you don't miss subtle edits which they can just argue were to sort out spelling mistakes. This way you can compare their original post to their edited one.

EDIT: Sorry Awesome.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

LB while your skills to keep yourself from getting lynched is impressive, your no Plat.


anyway, sito....do not think I have not noticed your confused townie ploy. Your hopping on any wagon that may or may not start. And your lie...


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> LB while your skills to keep yourself from getting lynched is impressive, your no Plat.
> 
> 
> anyway, sito....do not think I have not noticed your confused townie ploy. Your hopping on any wagon that may or may not start. And your lie...



I always do this day one . 

sometimes I starts a wagon then leave it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I've seen it before, it wasn't red. So that's why I ask.

No Plat, eh, VLD? If you say so~


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Thdying Breed]*



Please follow the* [vote lynch x] *formula. It makes it easier going back through the votes. Thanks.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Yeah sorry done.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Vote Lynch Thdying Breed]*
> 
> EDIT: This is a good idea btw. When you feel someone is telling a lie or trying to catch them out. *QUOTE* everything they say. This way you can make sure you don't miss subtle edits which they can just argue were to sort out spelling mistakes. This way you can compare their original post to their edited one.
> 
> EDIT: Sorry Awesome.


What is you're reasoning for voting me excatly? 

If you have any that is I would like to know.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because why? If you dont die, it's highly likely you're mafia.



Yeah or I am being set up.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> What is you're reasoning for voting me excatly?
> 
> If you have any that is I would like to know.



Response/React. I dunno I feel the defense of yourself a bit too not aggressive but assertive.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

You should all go and get checked for brain damage smh.


Seriously though, ever since people started going after LB, shit's started to get heated a bit


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

Votes, activity, etc.



Awesome said:


> *Players* (Activity will be marked here as well.)
> 
> 1.       >.> *xx*
> 2.       Bioness
> ...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> You should all go and get checked for brain damage smh.
> 
> 
> Seriously though, ever since people started going after LB, shit's started to get heated a bit



Really? It seems rather calm to me, but perhaps I'm used to bigger shitstorms, haha.

Who were you before the name change?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

i think desperation is setting in, so people are grasping at straws instead of scumhunting


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois has always been....a jackass.


I will save LB hunting for later.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I've known Nois as Nois since... a long time.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Response/React. I dunno I feel the defense of yourself a bit too not aggressive but assertive.


Yeah well as I said earlier this is the only Mafia game I'm in currently and I don't feel like being day 1'd.

Especially when her reasoning wasn't very good and she didn't read my post properly saying I claimed when I clearly did no such thing. 

So of course I'm going to be assertive when people come at me and try to get me wagoned with crap like that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Why do I feel like he was someone else? We've had a few VMs, but meh. I don't generally forget a name. I suppose the ban's to blame.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

Read the whole thread. Fireworks defense isn't believable. I notice you're remaining uncharacteristically calm and attempting redirects at the perceived right moment. 
*
[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*



Awesome said:


> I've known Nois as Nois since... a long time.



Ha, I knew him when he was _*i nois*_


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Really? It seems rather calm to me, but perhaps I'm used to bigger shitstorms, haha.
> 
> Who were you before the name change?


The initial user name was i_nois_. Believe it or not, a typo to a certain extent

Yeah, I'm just sitting calmly reading what people say and ever since you've been attadcked I've noticed a certain increase in the eagerness people argue.


VastoLorDae said:


> Nois has always been....a jackass.
> 
> 
> I will save LB hunting for later.


You're still buthurt about that tentacle rape, aren't you


Awesome said:


> I've known Nois as Nois since... a long time.



Yeah, I was a regular at the KL for like 5 years, so I'd figure I'm unknonw on the boards


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Do not forget sito trying to also confuse and help redirect as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't generally toot my own horn, but with me comes a certain level of intrigue and activity. And, especially since the disastrous event of my being banned while being Godfather and the rest of my teammates being picked off with ease in Awesome's God of War game, I think people want me to stick around.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

as long as you have learned to control yourself LB.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

My rages are always ban-worthy.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I actually created a new rule because of that. Instant modkill or replacement.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

I've noticed that ironically, the better a person gets at this game, the more suspicious it is. Cos people're actually calm and calculating and the panicked townies all gor


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

and for that set


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

The lynch on LB is because she didn't receive her pm wasn't it, so people suspected her as mafia? But she was banned, so I don't see how that correlates. Anyways with this being day one I'd usually vote random, but I'll see how this one goes, as it's better than nothing.

*[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

Also Nois, your sig disturbs me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I actually created a new rule because of that. Instant modkill or replacement.



I noticed and instantly got the reference.  My legacy is amazing.



Nois said:


> I've noticed that ironically, the better a person gets at this game, the more suspicious it is. Cos people're actually calm and calculating and the panicked townies all gor



Of course. If you're a good player, people tend to pick you off early in fear, regardless of whether you're mafia or town or independent. So if you manage to make it far in the game, people think it's suspicious you're still alive and try to lynch you based on the mere fact you survived.

Many a times that's happened to me, and I lol at each attempt.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Geeze awesome I wonder why you would do that?


Oh yeah...LB being in the game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

*Skitzo:* Chooses a target during the day or night phase and a random ability is used on them. All are one use. It takes two attacks to kill the skitzo.


[*]Investigate

[*]Protect

[*]Roleblock


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome has made my existence a troll. By trolling me, he essentially formed multiple trolls by allowing me to troll myself and others. The troll is oozing out my pores.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Not my fault my team got mercilessly slaughtered afterwards. Half of them didn't even protect me. But that's for another day.

I'm sticking with my vote. I want his head on the chopping block.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Don't really care. Lynch me. I'll be useless anyway. I can't even choose my actions. Plus this game was supposed to be the game to redeem myself but fuck it. I don't care what others think I did. It shouldn't bother me anyway because it's the internet.

Plus this role is the biggest troll if I was supposed to "redeem" myself


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

fireworks you disappoint me, bro.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fine....I shall now go for my next big suspected target.



*[change vote lynch sito]*


STOP role revealing like little pussies....not raging.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2011)

Why does Fireworks disappoint you?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fireworks you disappoint me, bro.



You tried to kill me.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

smh Fireworks, now mafia will probably target you for having an actualy rle and not being generic.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Fine....I shall now go for my next big suspected target.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no no no no no no. Don't change your vote. Lynch me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> smh Fireworks, now mafia will probably target you for having an actualy rle and not being generic.



Oh well right?

That's what you all tried to do.

I revealed first day phase also last game because some dude was tripping balls. And I behaved the same way in that game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Why dont you investigate someone FW?


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No no no no no no no no. Don't change your vote. Lynch me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Cause his action is supposedly randomized...?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> Why dont you investigate someone FW?



I can't. My actions are rng'd. I tried to do that and it turned up to be a roleblock instead


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

who did you choose to do it on?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm taking this to the grave with me Legend. Sorry.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Shark Skin said:


> Why does Fireworks disappoint you?





Fireworks said:


> You tried to kill me.



You just had to go for your ace to save yourself. I tried to kill you? You tried to kill yourself. Why lynch you? So mafia can get a good 2 townie start? No...no I am going to try and find a scum either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Probably               me 
anyways, it says all are one use, use it on me next day phase So i can get vasto off my ass.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> some dude was tripping balls. .



Lol which dude was it?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm taking this to the grave with me Legend. Sorry.



come on man


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Lol which dude was it?



It was Shima Tetsuo.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright mate. Don't cry! Is what I would say if I knew you better.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Well adios peeps. I'll check in time to time to see how you are all doing.

And maybe I'll consider helping you. But not like I can anyway because lol, I can't control my actions


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> It was Shima Tetsuo.



Dat Shima 

Now, be serious, let me ask you...Did you copy and paste that "role description"? -seen below-



Fireworks said:


> *Skitzo:* Chooses a target during the day or night phase and a random ability is used on them. All are one use. It takes two attacks to kill the skitzo.
> 
> 
> [*]Investigate
> ...



Or is that in your own words and style?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks....how disappoint.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Those are Awesome's words. For some reason, the bullet points didn't show up.

He also left me another message but I left it out.

EDIT: I'm not? Why?


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

You're not allowed to do that are you


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

role reveal? in this game you can


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

yup....fireworks went down that path. He gone...poor sport.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

It said role revealing was allowed. But whatever. I want to be lynched anyway. Modkill/lynch is the same at this point. If I did indeed break a rule. But I didn't. So please continue the towning. It makes me more powerful


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

You did not break a rule because that can easily be faked. If you post a screenshot of a PM, then that will result in a modkill.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

If awesome was not paying attention he will not have seen it...but i did. whatever then Fireworks get modkilled.



edit-I take it awesome did not see the post before Fireworks edit it...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

Did he post a screenshot?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

What are you waiting for? I'm giving free rides on my bandwagon 

It was a quote looking thing. It didn't look like a normal quote but a box. Idk it's hard to describe. But pretty sure it was a screen shot. I don't know the difference between that and copying from the role list but there isn't any. Lol I guess I did it accidently when I tried to keep the bullet points.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

^ I wasn't trying to say you broke a rule. I was only trying to decide if what you showed us was real...


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*

smh, I don't care if you're town, you really should die.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Did he post a screenshot?



If you did not see, why bother saying?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh, you mean the quote box? I saw that. That's allowed.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh. Yeah that's what I had


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

well then its going to be one of those games....


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I bet the mafia is laughing at us all and thinking we are a bunch of poooooooooooooosays.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> smh, I don't care if you're town, you really should die.



That's what I've been trying to say. About time.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote no lynch]*

Rather not kill a townie. If mafia wants to target Fireworks that's fine. Its better for us not to waste a lynch on Fireworks.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> well then its going to be one of those games *where you piss off Fireworks*



Fixed                .


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

please if all your going to do i bitch, sit in a corner and just go on bandwagons. Your doing nothing but spamming now fireworks. You more then made your point.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> please if all your going to do i bitch, sit in a corner and just go on bandwagons. Your doing nothing but spamming now fireworks. You more then made your point.



Actually I'm not in a corner but my bed.

I don't think I made my point Vasto. I don't think I'll ever make my point. Now if you want something informative, here is some bullshit you townies can follow.

I think Sarun is mafia.
I also think Sito is mafia. But really haven't played with her. That drawing attention to herself was weird to do and that's what I'm basing my feeling on.
And for some odd reason, I just think Nois is mafia. I don't know why.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> role reveal? in this game you can



I meant posting something apparently sent by Awesome. Wasn't there a rule about not posting PMs and shit? Meh whatever.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Actually I'm not in a corner but my bed.
> 
> I don't think I made my point Vasto. I don't think I'll ever make my point. Now if you want something informative, here is some bullshit you townies can follow.
> 
> ...



Remember that md  game awesome hosted when I drew a lot of attention to myself? everyone knew my role except Nois 

badass role it was


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

The Final Fantasy one? I was killed like in the first phase.

But that's interesting. I've never thought anyone would want attention drawn to themselves


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Actually I'm not in a corner but my bed.
> 
> I don't think I made my point Vasto. I don't think I'll ever make my point. Now if you want something informative, here is some bullshit you townies can follow.
> 
> ...



Oh you wanna play still or not? Make up your mind. I already switched from you yet you say vote for you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Remember that md  game awesome hosted when I drew a lot of attention to myself? everyone knew my role except Nois
> 
> badass role it was



STOP MAKING FUN OUTTA ME

I never played a mafia with a ghost before


----------



## Savage (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I meant posting something apparently sent by Awesome. Wasn't there a rule about not posting PMs and shit? Meh whatever.



You can post your role and description but not have a screenshot of it.


/Azn'ing
/Dead
/Being helpful


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh you wanna play still or not? Make up your mind. I already switched from you yet you say vote for you.



I'm conflicted.

I figured I might as help before I died. Assuming that my two lives will not save me from this lynch.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> The Final Fantasy one? I was killed like in the first phase.
> 
> But that's interesting. I've never thought anyone would want attention drawn to themselves



I was a ghost, what ever they did to me didn't matter, I don't want to get lynched here tho 

Nois -


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I meant posting something apparently sent by Awesome. Wasn't there a rule about not posting PMs and shit? Meh whatever.



Awesome saw the thing I posted and he said that was okay.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> I was a ghost, what ever they did to me didn't matter, I don't want to get lynched here tho
> 
> Nois -



I wanted that role! But I got Aeris instead 

But if that's a typical thing, then I guess I'll let it slide.

However I'm still suspicious of Sarun and Nois. Since Nois is so concerned about the role reveal.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fail... Fireworks getting emo 

People not lynching LB 



Nois said:


> You're acting all alpha
> 
> LB's not scum everyone
> 
> Srsly



How do you know?

Seriously 



Sito said:


> I think Cubey is mafia, was really pushing for Fireworks and casually changed to LB.



?

If FW is mafia, then why would I push for him so hard? And if LB is mafia, why would I change to her? Point doesn't make sense.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I wanted that role! But I got Aeris instead
> 
> But if that's a typical thing, then I guess I'll let it slide.
> 
> However I'm still suspicious of Sarun and Nois. Since Nois is so concerned about the role reveal.



I'm chill, I'm just usually concerned with rules. A teacher by profession

@Cubey, I was assuming that mostly. The actual scum usually stay low, or try to avoid more. Then again, it's just me guessing at the end of the road.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

Unsure of who to vote for now, since Fireworks is town. The LB case doesn't sound to great either, and besides her I don't know anyone else to vote for. So my vote will stay like this as it is.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

And why exactly am I guilty, Cubey?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm chill, I'm just usually concerned with rules. A teacher by profession
> 
> @Cubey, I was assuming that mostly. The actual scum usually stay low, or try to avoid more. Then again, it's just me guessing at the end of the road.



Yeah I don't know Nois. You're appearing pretty scummy to me. No one has made such a big deal about it as much as you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm conflicted.
> 
> I figured I might as help before I died. Assuming that my two lives will not save me from this lynch.



Then how about you actually try! I will be looking at the people that voted for you and left....or not change there vote. but for now...I find sito extremely guilty.



Jessicα said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Unsure of who to vote for now, since Fireworks is town. The LB case doesn't sound to great either, and besides her I don't know anyone else to vote for. So my vote will stay like this as it is.



I can see why people kill and suspect you alot...don't you always do this?


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey - You pushed for fireworks, You two could have been scum buddies, if shit were to get on fw. you would try to change it so he wouldn't get lynched after all, or (talking in a you mafia way) since you know fw isn't mafia youd last minute change it to avoid people tracking you for voting fw.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Okay let's get to the root of this problem. Who placed the first vote on me? I think if we got to the bottom of this, we can find potential mafia.

1. Sito
2. Sarun
3. Nois
4. Dyingbreed. (Looking back, the way he sounds sits unwell with me)


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I can see why people kill and suspect you alot...don't you always do this?



Not always.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And why exactly am I guilty, Cubey?



Let me count the reasons :33

Let's see. There was the tidbit about "my role is pretty amusing." It's a huge scum tactic to talk about their role nonchalantly without giving away too much and letting people assume you mean a town role.

You constantly switched bandwagons, first JtG, then Vasto, then Fireworks, then you actually voted no lynch (we've played together before, everyone knows voting no lynch on the first day eliminates chances of lynching Mafia) then switched back to Fireworks who is the Skitzo. Have you jumped on another bandwagon or is that it :33

Also suspicious is Nois jumping to your defense "she's town, srsly," then when asked how he knows, gave a bullshit reason. This is a closed circuit, he could've hinted masons or something, instead he said you're not scum because they "stay low"

You sir are mafia, and should be lynched asap


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

LB,unless I missed one


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]

*I am still suscpicious of him. Don't vote No Lynch and split votes.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

And on the off-chance I turn up to? I suppose it was an honest mistake on your part?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I dunno I don't think Mafia is Jess. As much as I would love to get her out on the first round. I dunno doubt its her. 

Jess if you are mafia and I just stood up for you. I will kill you myself.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

@ Cubey Damnit, it was just a joke srsly xD By the same logic I could ask why are you trying so hard to pinpoint it on me now?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Not always.



Hmpf....we will now won't we.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Cubey - You pushed for fireworks, You two could have been scum buddies, if shit were to get on fw. you would try to change it so he wouldn't get lynched after all, or (talking in a you mafia way) since you know fw isn't mafia youd last minute change it to avoid people tracking you for voting fw.



You just said you would go with me on this one and changed to LB  Da fook.

I stopped being suspicious because I no longer got a vibe from him. Too many people accusing him, which meant the wagon was scum-conspired, and lo and behold he's the skitzo.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think you're mafia anymore, you asked and I answered.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And on the off-chance I turn up to? I suppose it was an honest mistake on your part?



You won't turn up town. My resolution is unshakable.



Nois said:


> @ Cubey Damnit, it was just a joke srsly xD By the same logic I could ask why are you trying so hard to pinpoint it on me now?



No it wasn't you liar.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

As is your ignorance.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

But please what ever happens. Town people don't reveal your roles.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> And on the off-chance I turn up to? I suppose it was an honest mistake on your part?



Scum aren't always the only people trying to get people lynched.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Let's go everyone, lynch LB right fucking now. Do not let her create doubt  I've seen it happen too many times. Follow through


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not sure anymore cubey


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't think its too good to rush quickly into anything. We need a mafia member this round so we HAVE to be sure. Cos that give mafia +2 advantage.

I mean they have already probably seen who revealed what. Maybe we were lucky they havent and maybe he edited maybe not but plan for worst hope for best.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh what? Scared you'll lose some precious townie role that it'll be impossible to win without? 

GTFO, chances currently are we're lynching a townie either way.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Hmpf...like I am going to follow Cubey's lead. Who follows Cubey's lead....honestly.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Okay let's get to the root of this problem. Who placed the first vote on me? I think if we got to the bottom of this, we can find potential mafia.
> 
> 1. Sito
> 2. Sarun
> ...


Here                          .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> Scum aren't always the only people trying to get people lynched.



Cubey has been out for my head for quite some time. Last game, he wanted to lynch me because of my previous stigma of 'spamming', and facepalmed when people said I generate activity and scumhunt.

So this ought to be a nice way to ensure he dies after I do!

Fact of the matter is he's intent on my death the way a mafia member is intent on town's death. No one pushes so hard for a day one lynch with circumstancial, flimsy evidence. No one willing to risk their pro-town neck, that is.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Well-played LB. Well-played, not unexpected.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Unfortunately Sonny, it usually ends up being a townie in the first round, there isn't anything you can really do about it.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

LB vote lynch sito.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cubey has been out for my head for quite some time. Last game, he wanted to lynch me because of my previous stigma of 'spamming', and facepalmed when people said I generate activity and scumhunt.
> 
> So this ought to be a nice way to ensure he dies after I do!



You turned out to be the Godfather, and honestly that was just out of spite because my last memories of you were "ATTENTIONWHORING BITCH STOP KILLING ACTIVITY"

You are not that bad anymore, and this isn't spite anymore either. I wanted to lynch FW at first remember.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

@Fireworks good list I personally don't think mafia would vote first due to them playing waiting game. I mean I would think that they would wait till someone has accumlated votes before they joined in on the bandwagon so they maybe the 3rd or fourth. But I dunno this is just my opinion feel free to not agree.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I suggest we lynch Dyingbreed. I know it's a stretch, but if we do that we'll be able to weed out mafia from there. If he flips town, we'll know Sarun is mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Hmpf...like I am going to follow Cubey's lead. Who follows Cubey's lead....honestly.



Don't give in cubey, he wants to make you rage


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You turned out to be the Godfather, and honestly that was just out of spite because my last memories of you were "ATTENTIONWHORING BITCH STOP KILLING ACTIVITY"
> 
> You are not that bad anymore, and this isn't spite anymore either. I wanted to lynch FW at first remember.



You only pushed for my lynch after I was banned.

You're barking up the wrong tree, Cubey. If there's a shred of pro-town goodness in you, you'll realize this and look elsewhere.

Or we can lynch me and then immediately kill you via the vigilante in the night. Your choice.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh in response to your edits, your posts are all the evidence I need  I am sure you are scum and willing to put my pro-town neck on your lynch.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> You only pushed for my lynch after I was banned.
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree, Cubey. If there's a shred of pro-town goodness in you, you'll realize this and look elsewhere.
> 
> Or we can lynch me and then immediately kill you via the vigilante in the night. Your choice.



I'll take the vig kill.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I suggest we lynch Dyingbreed. I know it's a stretch, but if we do that we'll be able to weed out mafia from there. If he flips town, we'll know Sarun is mafia.


If we did, that wouldn't guarantee sarun as mafia. 
Sarun is probably just spiting him , that's why he's pushing so hard for him.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Unfortunately Sonny, it usually ends up being a townie in the first round, there isn't anything you can really do about it.



Okay is this a threat from Mafiaso Jess?! 

haha. 

I can see that happening ah well. 

Who won the last game, mafias or townies?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I don't like the act of sacrificing potential townies, but if it's willing to move us farther in the game it's worth it. The loss of one for the greater good. The U.S. navy has the same policy


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

In my game? Townies, and only out of luck. Mafia had it in the bag in my opinion.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Alright excellent we're doing this then.

LYNCH LEGENDARYBEAUTY


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I'll take the vig kill.



Then you'd better push for my lynch, shouldn't you? You've got my full support. I approve of this lynch.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito said:


> If we did, that wouldn't guarantee sarun as mafia.
> Sarun is probably just spiting him , that's why he's pushing so hard for him.


I don't ever spite. I suspect him because I feel he slipped. And I strongly believe he is scum.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In my game? Townies, and only out of luck. Mafia had it in the bag in my opinion.



What do you think of this game so far? If you were a betting man which side would get it Mafia or Townies?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> @Fireworks good list I personally don't think mafia would vote first due to them playing waiting game. I mean I would think that they would wait till someone has accumlated votes before they joined in on the bandwagon so they maybe the 3rd or fourth. But I dunno this is just my opinion feel free to not agree.



That is what's considered standard scum play..but Imo, it all depends on how many trigger happy, and more importantly active, townies there are at the time of the bandwagon. 

Looking back, and using this formula, I would say Thydyingbreed fits the description...


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I cannot answer that question, Sonny.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

*Lynch LB everyone (everyone here that isn't already mafioso that is)*

She has already agreed to the condition, and so have I. Your answers lie in the witch mafioso's death


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

Awesome said:


> In my game? Townies, and only out of luck. Mafia had it in the bag in my opinion.



Please, it was all apart of my plan


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Okay is this a threat from Mafiaso Jess?!
> 
> haha.
> 
> ...



Yes in Awesome's game, and in that game I was town and I was killed immediately. Most games it works out that way, you'll get use to random day 1 lynch eventually, just give it time. This is your first game.

But no, I'm town this game also.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Lynch me, everyone. Lord knows that you don't need a player of my calibre around.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lynch me, everyone. Lord knows that you don't need a player of my calibre around.



Using your status, LB?  Low blow.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

LB                    .


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

But seriously town I am disappoint 

Split votes, no lynches, and one, possibly two clear mafia right in front of you, yet you do nothing


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lynch me, everyone. Lord knows that you don't need a player of my calibre around.



Don't worry, they have me.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Using your status, LB?  Low blow.



Oh, you're right. My bad, I figured that showing a precedent in what happens when I'm killed first phase for whatever faction I'm on, conicidentally in previous Awesome games, generally lead to a very boring, and generic win for the opposing side. 

You're right, I should take this in stride. I won't resist being lynched with you leading. I leave it all to you. You'll most likely sabotage it yourself.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

@Chiba Extremely true and there is always a chance they trigger it if they are that confident. 

Hmm maybe.  

@Awesome hahaha, it was worth a try.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

VOTE FOR SITO DAMMIT!


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> VOTE FOR SITO DAMMIT!



What exactly did I do for you to suspect me?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Oh, you're right. My bad, I figured that showing a precedent in what happens when I'm killed first phase for whatever faction I'm on, conicidentally in previous Awesome games, generally lead to a very boring, and generic win for the opposing side.
> 
> You're right, I should take this in stride. I won't resist being lynched with you leading. I leave it all to you.





*[CHANGE VOTE Nois]*

I won't deny you make for a fun game. Not to mention TOWN DOESN'T SEEM TO GIVE TWO SHITS 

I still know you are Mafia though, in all seriousness.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Yes in Awesome's game, and in that game I was town and I was killed immediately. Most games it works out that way, you'll get use to random day 1 lynch eventually, just give it time. This is your first game.
> 
> But no, I'm town this game also.



Hahahahahahaha. I so wanna get everyone to lynch you now. But for some reason I am sure your mafia haha. 



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lynch me, everyone. Lord knows that you don't need a player of my calibre around.



Well if the Lord knows then. Best not to argue, eh.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

Well damn. The only person sold on an LB wagon (aside from myself) changed votes.

Whatever shall I do to ensure my demise now? I'm at a loss.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE Nois]*
> 
> I won't deny you make for a fun game. Not to mention TOWN DOESN'T SEEM TO GIVE TWO SHITS
> 
> I still know you are Mafia though, in all seriousness.



 I am not mafia, I'm pro-town

And what's with you being all about lynch LB and then suddenly trying to lynch me. That startegy's full of crap.

Maybe you'r trying to turn everyone to vote for LB, and at the same time point your scum brethren your vote for the night kill?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *Lynch LB everyone (everyone here that isn't already mafioso that is)*
> 
> She has already agreed to the condition, and so have I. Your answers lie in the witch mafioso's death



What condition exactly? and why are you so adamant? It doesn't seem like a sure thing to me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

So when I used my action, I used it on Dyingbreed. He's roleblocked for this night/day. So I think if we want to verify something, Sarun would be the one to lynch

Can we look at my list?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]
*
I dunno I am sorry guys. I am not gonna change after this. I am 100% gut instinct she's mafia.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE Nois]*
> 
> I won't deny you make for a fun game. Not to mention TOWN DOESN'T SEEM TO GIVE TWO SHITS
> 
> I still know you are Mafia though, in all seriousness.


You are asking not to split votes. Then you are voting for someone else and splitting votes.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well damn. The only person sold on an LB wagon (aside from myself) changed votes.
> 
> Whatever shall I do to ensure my demise now? I'm at a loss.



I am still sold, but I can see nobody is trying to hear me on this one, and so can you. If I had it my way, I would have the vig's kill you asap.



Nois said:


> I am not mafia, I'm pro-town



Oh yeah, no you're right. Only pro-town players say they are pro-town.

Honestly I'm not sure about you, you are an alternative to LB who nobody seems to want to lynch for some reason.



Chiba said:


> What condition exactly? and why are you so adamant? It doesn't seem like a sure thing to me.



Chiba... No shit, it doesn't seem like a sure thing, it's the first day  You want a confirmed Mafia on day one?  And if you don't get one, who will you lynch?



sarun uchiha said:


> You are asking not to split votes. Then you are voting for someone else and splitting votes.



Oh sure, notice my posts AFTER I've finished begging town to lynch LB, and switch.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

This is a good thing sarun.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.



			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> You are the town's cop
> 
> Cop: Night investigator for the town.



So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Okay let's get to the root of this problem. Who placed the first vote on me? I think if we got to the bottom of this, we can find potential mafia.
> 
> 1. Sito
> 2. Sarun
> ...



Can we work from this list?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am still sold, but I can see nobody is trying to hear me on this one, and so can you. If I had it my way, I would have the vig's kill you asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am not convinced to vote for LB.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I think Sito is too sneaky though! Jeeeeeeez. I torn between Sito and Jess.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.



I want to believe you...but unlike me, your role isn't colored.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

If you're so sold on my lynch, fucking push for it. Don't be a wimp and give up after only a few tries. That portrays the idea of you not being serious in it in the first place. If you're so sure you've snagged a potential mafia, go all out, as opposed to just conforming to town's whims and popularity. Be your own player, not town's saviour, especially since town is generally apathetic, _pathetic_ sheep.


----------



## Sito (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm not being sneaky


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.



If this is a direct quote. Then were are the colours. I was given colours in my PM and I am sure everyone else was.

Lies. MAFIA FOUND! Maybe?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I want to believe you...but unlike me, your role isn't colored.


Mine is colored in blue just you can't directly quote PM's and I forgot to add that part in.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.


You will be protected, I can guarantee that. Sorry for pressuring you.

*[Change Vote No Lynch]
*for few minutes.


----------



## Nois (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh yeah, no you're right. Only pro-town players say they are pro-town.



Yeah clever, spread doubt. You're right, there's no saying if I'm pro-town or scum actually. All the more weird that you're trying to push the idea I'm using reverse psychology or some other shit like that.

And it's weird to go for your second suspicion, just because noone wanted to kill LB. Almost like you don't give a darn. Your being adamant could make sense if it was day 2 and you were the cop, but right now you seem like scum to me, more than anything.

And FW, I didn't vote for noone, why am I on your list


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

LOL THDYINGBREED.


Ok people we have are first mafia here. That had to be the worst attempt at convincing someone of a role I have ever seen.


*[change vote lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Either kill me or be killed. You started this war, I'll end it.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you're so sold on my lynch, fucking push for it. Don't be a wimp and give up after only a few tries. That portrays the idea of you not being serious in it in the first place. If you're so sure you've snagged a potential mafia, go all out, as opposed to just conforming to town's whims and popularity. Be your own player, not town's saviour, especially since town is generally apathetic, _pathetic_ sheep.



 Maybe you're the bomb and you want me to lynch you. Either way you're absolutely right

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes you can quote PM's. I don't know what forum you're on tdb.

Also Sonny, if you believe I'm mafia then go for me. Honestly this is your first game and you need to learn through experience.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 15, 2011)

Anyway's I'm going off so If you guy's want to town and lose the cop go right ahead. 

Don't blame me when the Mafia get's an easy victory without a cop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

cubey and LB if ya want to prove your innocence lynch the dyingbreed...he is mafia. He reeks of a lie. he was hardly probed and he role revealed like that. And in such a bad fashion as well.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Btw, thdyingbreed is a terrible lynch  Look over his posts, he's not that scummy.



Nois said:


> Yeah clever, spread doubt. You're right, there's no saying if I'm pro-town or scum actually. All the more weird that you're trying to push the idea I'm using reverse psychology or some other shit like that.
> 
> And it's weird to go for your second suspicion, just because noone wanted to kill LB. Almost like you don't give a darn. *Your being adamant could make sense if it was day 2 and you were the cop, but right now you seem like scum to me, more than anything.*



...


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

To be honest, the only way to really catch out ThdyingBreed is if the real town cop comes forward....

I dunno, I just have a feeling but I won't vote on you for now. Sorry Jess if your not Mafia.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 15, 2011)

As for the tdb, with what that "pm" entailed, it seemed way to simple and to the point of the role, didn't look right, plus the colors.

*[Change Vote Lynch thedyingbreed]*


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Ok since he revealed, real cop should step forward


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey the way you are trying to protect him will make you next. People trust me on this lynch. Rmember in fear's Transformer games? Well I am 200% sure thedyingbreed is mafia. Terrible terrible role reveal. even if its not colored...where is the underline?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Ok since he revealed, real cop should step forward





SonnyBillWilliams said:


> To be honest, the only way to really catch out ThdyingBreed is if the real town cop comes forward....
> 
> I dunno, I just have a feeling but I won't vote on you for now. Sorry Jess if your not Mafia.



Then again that's dangerous and playing into mafia hands giving them what they want.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Real Cop will be definitely protected if he steps up. This game is a closed role game. We need the Cop alive. So, take your votes of Tdb until someone counters.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Lynch LB. Lynch her. She won't stop bugging me now


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

But then chaos is not active at the moment. We don't know what role he was given, if it was a mafia (unlikely) Or what if he was the real cop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys lynch, breed. he gave himself up with crappy role reveal.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

A bunch of people are not online atm, why Chaos?


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Real Cop will be definitely protected if he steps up. This game is a closed role game. We need the Cop alive. So, take your votes of Tdb until someone counters.



How would we know the difference?


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

LB has nothing to lose with getting lynched, if she does flips town cubey dies afterwards, and if she flips mafia is good for us


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I dunno, I say we wait until cop is revealed. If not Then the Mafia nearly dicked on us.

EDIT: Why Chaos? Cos people said he was inactive for this round, so that either makes mafia or us down by one. And if he was on our team what if he had the major roles. Only the cop coming forward now can prove it or not. Otherwise ThdyingBreed was not lying he just don't know about the forum codes.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

Votes are updated. Nois, did you vote? I might have missed it.



Awesome said:


> *Players* (Activity will be marked here as well.)
> 
> 1.       >.> *xx*
> 2.       Bioness
> ...


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys vote for breed...I am telling ya to have good faith in that.


edit-awesome needs to update that list.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

I'm sticking with Dyingbreed. If he's town, I'll go for Sarun. Then proceed with Nois


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

cop is the best role to claim


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I dunno, I say we wait until cop is revealed. If not Then the Mafia nearly dicked on us.



Yeah but you specifically pointed towards Chaos as being a cop, why


----------



## Awesome (Jul 15, 2011)

I just updated it Vasto... 

Thdyingbreed only has three votes.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How would we know the difference?


When someone counter, the 1st person is lynched. If the 1st person is fake, 2nd person who countered is considered the real Cop and should be protected.
If the 1st person is who he claim is, then 2nd person lied and presented themselves as a target and is killed/lynched.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 15, 2011)

The biggest problem witth waiting for a cop to counter claim is that then it'd draw out another target for mafia. We don't want to give mafia too much room to pick and choose who they want to kill and who'd be more essential to us and whatnot.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm sticking with Dyingbreed. If he's town, I'll go for Sarun. Then proceed with Nois


I'm town.**


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Vote Change No Lynch]*

@Cubey Cos I know him LOL you can get suspicious of me saying Chaos all you want? What does me having to say maybe he is a cop got to do with anything, James could be the cop or the other one. Even if I say Chaos is the cop he is not I am saying it is more difficult to know if the true cop could come forward. Cos not everyone is here. Anyways no cop coming forward proves me to ThdyingBreed is cop till someone proves otherwise.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Guys change your vote to thedyingbreed. seriously he is mafia.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> But then chaos is not active at the moment. We don't know what role he was given, *if it was a mafia (unlikely) Or what if he was the real cop.*



The implications of this are so scummy I can taste it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Dyingbreed]*


So I know he revealed as cop, but I'm not buying that. It didn't even look real. No colors. No underline. No nothing.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Legend said:


> cop is the best role to claim


Nope, best role to claim is Nexus.

If there are doctors, Cop should counter. And doctors are integral part of generic game. So, if Tdb is not real Cop, the real one should counter. And don't worry, there are roles other than doc out there too to protect you.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Dyingbreed]*
> 
> 
> So I know he revealed as cop, but I'm not buying that. It didn't even look real. No colors. No underline. No nothing.



exactly! if it's not colored, fine. but there is no underline. The  is just a ruse. Why are you people not seeing this? Do not buy every role reveal you see.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> When someone counter, the 1st person is lynched. If the 1st person is fake, 2nd person who countered is considered the real Cop and should be protected.
> If the 1st person is who he claim is, then 2nd person lied and presented themselves as a target and is killed/lynched.



We would only know that when it is too late.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Nope, best role to claim is Nexus.
> 
> If there are doctors, Cop should counter. And doctors are integral part of generic game. So, if Tdb is not real Cop, the real one should counter. And don't worry, there are roles other than doc out there too to protect you.



True True


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

Sarun here is the problem with your plan. Even if mafia could not kill the cop if they know who that person is they could most likely roleblock that person thus negating them. They have then taken care of one problem.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Sito also claimed day cop I think


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

Cubey said:


> The implications of this are so scummy I can taste it.



I can gurrantee you I am not scum. But go on lead a lynch. If thats what you think. I won't even oppose it. But if you successfully lead a lynch when I die and its proven I am not scum. Every day I come on this forum I will post a picture of a middle finger on your wall. If I cant do that I will PM it you. NO ONE ELSE. Just you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

When did Sito claim cop? Oh yeah, that was fake she said.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> We would only know that when it is too late.


This is Day 1. It's far from too late. this is a closed role set up game. We need our Cop alive to weed out scums.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is Day 1. It's far from too late. this is a closed role set up game. We need our Cop alive to weed out scums.



Your strategy involved something going for the first revealed one. If he turned out real, the other is fake and we get him. It's flawed


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> This is Day 1. It's far from too late. this is a closed role set up game. We need our Cop alive to weed out scums.



IF you blindly follow every role claim. How do we know mafia is just not throwing away a member to find out that important role?


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Sarun here is the problem with your plan. Even if mafia could not kill the cop if they know who that person is they could most likely roleblock that person thus negating them. They have then taken care of one problem.


I see where you are coming. On the bright side, this would free vigilante from roleblocks.
Let's see how this phase develops.


----------



## Legend (Jul 15, 2011)

due to the sito fake claim?


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I can gurrantee you I am not scum. But go on lead a lynch. If thats what you think. I won't even oppose it. But if you successfully lead a lynch when I die and its proven I am not scum. Every day I come on this forum I will post a picture of a middle finger on your wall. If I cant do that I will PM it you. NO ONE ELSE. Just you.



Do that  I'll just ignore list you

I was just asking you, though and you still haven't answered it.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 15, 2011)

I have go back and read my edits.

EDIT: anyways its 5 in the morning I need sleeep. G'night.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

> Fireworks said:
> 
> 
> > Your strategy involved something going for the first revealed one. If he turned out real, the other is fake and we get him. It's flawed
> ...


Mafia can't use this strategy often. They will lose numbers in that strategy.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 15, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I see where you are coming. On the bright side, this would free vigilante from roleblocks.
> Let's see how this phase develops.



You really want a blind vigilante taking chances on there own? You know how well that usually goes...they will town long before they hit a mafia even in a small game like this. Look at what the jack of all trades did.


----------



## Hero (Jul 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 15, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You really want a blind vigilante taking chances on there own? You know how well that usually goes...they will town long before they hit a mafia even in a small game like this. Look at what the jack of all trades did.


No, I want vigilante to read the thread carefully and make his choice.
Vigis town because either they don't pay attention or because certain townies act scummy.


----------



## God (Jul 15, 2011)

Fireworks... If he's the fake cop he won't have any info. Now that you've roleblocked him, he has an excuse as to why.


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2011)

Posting to post (I know this doesn't count as a post for the post total) just happy to post in a mafia game again


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE thdyingbreed]*

Whatever


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

What are you talking about? There was no post showing I said that. Now if he finds out, then we'll know he's fake.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> So when I used my action, I used it on Dyingbreed. He's roleblocked for this night/day. So I think if we want to verify something, Sarun would be the one to lynch
> 
> Can we look at my list?



He saw it already


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> So when I used my action, I used it on Dyingbreed. He's roleblocked for this night/day. So I think if we want to verify something, Sarun would be the one to lynch
> 
> Can we look at my list?





Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.





Cubey said:


> Fireworks... If he's the fake cop he won't have any info. Now that you've roleblocked him, he has an excuse as to why.



Look Cubey. is it not funny thedyingbreed claimed that role after fireworks said he roleblocked him? This gives him a perfect excuse not to be able to produce results.


SO LYNCH HIS ASS!


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

How do you know?

And why would you quote it?

Blah blah. I agree with Vasto. Lynch his ass.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm convinced VLD but I take the credit and responsiblity for this lynch because I pressured him first.

*[Change Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I'm convinced VLD but I take the credit and responsiblity for this lynch because I pressured him first.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*



No I take credit because I caused him to reveal as cop. Making his reveal seem legit


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No I take credit because I caused him to reveal as cop. Making his reveal seem legit


Let's just share the credit. I was the one who caught the slip that put him in the microscope.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I'm convinced VLD but I take the credit and responsiblity for this lynch because I pressured him first.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*





Fireworks said:


> No I take credit because I caused him to reveal as cop. Making his reveal seem legit



Both wrong I found the evidence. I did the work. I am straight edge which means I am better then you.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito is also pretty sus looking back


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sito is also pretty sus looking back



And I had called that first.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

This just in, fucking around is suspicious 

*[Change Vote Lynch Thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

*Mafia Killer has attacked the Skitzo, but survives due needing two attacks to kill him.*

*Skitzo: It takes two attacks to kill the skitzo.*


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito goes away, comes back, Mafia killer attacks


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

smh, lame mafia is lame, fireworks even said he needed to attacks. unless they plan to kill him at night as well.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Guys it's been good knowing you all 

Doctor please protect me


----------



## Bioness (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα oh Jessicα who might you be....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

well...that answered that question...but hhhmmmm....who who who is mafia? I noticed Bioness watching us, as has sito....and Jessica for awhile.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> well...that answered that question...but hhhmmmm....who who who is mafia? I noticed Bioness watching us, as has sito....and Jessica for awhile.



I was gone and still reading the phase.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

_Generic: Hey bud!
Mafia: Hiya!
Generic: Wanna become friends :33
Mafia: No thanks. _

*Bioness [Generic Recruiter] tried to recruit a Mafia, but he cannot turn any of the Mafia to his side, and the Mafia killed him.* Bioness has died.

*Generic Recruiter:* Can recruit people to his mason group every other day phase. Will die if he targets a mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Guys it's been good knowing you all
> 
> Doctor please protect me



Looks who wants to live now


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessica is fucking mafia  Thanks Bio


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

aw....Jessica you are highly suspicious now.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

doc, you should know who to protect this night phase.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

No we lost valuable info! But based off what Bioness has said, it would appear he targeted Jessica.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Did bioness think anyone suspicious?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Its either jessica or sito. or....OR....LB. he is an LB mark.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Where'd bioness post? I missed it >: O


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright vig, you know who to get tonight


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

I've been watching toy story while doing this, haven't been paying much attention.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

hopefully they do not have a doctor.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Did bioness think anyone suspicious?



You are suspicious because when I was attacked, you were gone apparently

1. Sito

Role revealed after I said I blocked cop

2. Thydyingbreed.

Bioness talked about Jessica before his death

3. Jessica

Night vigs, you know what to do.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

They probably do, roleblockers should try to roleblock them.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I was gone, and what? I'd be an invisifag if I was mafia, I can't be on the whole time.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

1. >.> 
2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
3. Chaos
4. Chiba 
5. Cubey Town (by my own account)
6. Fireworks Jack of all Trades
7. Jessicα Mafia
8. Jiraiya the Gallant Hated Townie
9. Jαmes
10. Legend 
11. LegendaryBeauty 
12. Nois 
13. Rafaella
14. sarun uchiha Town
15. Shin - Zangetsu 
16. Shark Skin 
17. Sito: 
18. SonnyBillWilliams 
19. Thdyingbreed Mafia
20. VastoLorDae Town


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

*DO NOT ROLEBLOCK THYDYINGBREED. I'VE ROLEBLOCKED HIM ALREADY*


Roleblocker, block Sito

Night Vig, kill Jessica

Doctor, protect me.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I've been watching toy story while doing this, haven't been paying much attention.



and you thought you would just reinact the scene of sid blowing up the toy aye? Your a twisted person doll face and your going down for this crime, see?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Two confirmed Mafia, a few townies, and Sito is sus as fuck.

And stop revealing so easily guys, unless you're a cop, or someone with info. It just makes the game less fun with everyone revealed.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

I honestly couldn't understand what you were trying to get across to me in that post.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> I honestly couldn't understand what you were trying to get across to me in that post.



Your mafia!


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Well I'm out


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Bioness made it pretty easy to see


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

But I don't understand, what did that have to do with me watching Toy Story? I'm honestly watching it right now.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Vasto, notice all the people who left.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

read the write ups and you will understand jessica.


edit-yup....they be planning....but also it is pretty late.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

And then Cubey wasn't in invisimode at first right?

But now he is. I checked his profile.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm still here 

I was just reading what I missed while watching durarara!!, epic series, check it out.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

But that still doesn't answer my question. Yes, someone (Bioness?) couldn't convert a mafia over, but what does that have to do with me watching Toy Story?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And then Cubey wasn't in invisimode at first right?
> 
> But now he is. I checked his profile.



Didn't he say he was out fr the night? or do you suspect him?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> But that still doesn't answer my question. Yes, someone (Bioness?) couldn't convert a mafia over, but what does that have to do with me watching Toy Story?


He referenced you before he died curious of what you were doing.


Sito said:


> Didn't he say he was out fr the night? or do you suspect him?



Yes he did. But he didn't have to change his mode. He should have just logged off but now it's impossible to tell if he's really gone.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Time to finally watch Wilfred 

*will probably be gone for the rest of the phase


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

First of all Bioness died? I didn't notice that.

Second of all I must say, that does make me look suspicious but honestly, if it will clear me in the end, then have the vigi kill me or something if you feel it's the right choice. As it stands I'm not all that thrilled playing this game and I honestly don't have that good of leads at the moment.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Talk about an active phase. Larger than my whole God of War game.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Hush awesome, I'm trying to watch Wilfred.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

seriously awesome

the mafia got rocked in that game


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Talk about an active phase. Larger than my whole God of War game.



You proud 

Lol unbelieveable.

Also am I playing satisfactory?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I cannot answer how players are doing.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

You'll tell me after I win for town


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

You were being a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) in the beggining


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

How so?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

You'll probably die anyways, you only have one life left


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Do I smell scum?


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

i totally read that wrong


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

You thought cum?


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

..........................yes


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I knew it...you're sick.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

no im not, im sorry bro


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

legend's a pervert, we all know that already.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't like your joke Legend


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> legend's a pervert, we all know that already.


.............................>.>


Fireworks said:


> I don't like your joke Legend


Sorry


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

"I'm not a pervert... I'm a super pervert!" - Jiraiya


/Azn'ing
/Dead
/Making a funny


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shut up JtG lol

And it's okay Legend :33


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

awesome


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

We accept you legend


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

thats great


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Enough spamming.



I don't mind posts, but one page of spamming is good for now.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Hey awesome, stfu and stop spamming you friend.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Good morning everyone. Lol Breed just happened to be the cop in a closed setup game. 

Also poor Jessica. Obv mafia is obv. Thanks Bioness.

EDIT: Back to my original vote.

*[Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are you guys voting for Thdyingbreed ? 
He claimed cop ffs.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Because he claimed cop at an opportune time.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

who has yet to post?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

chaos and james


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

If we aren't going for Breed then we sure as hell better go for Jessica.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Because he claimed cop at an opportune time.



An opportune time. Oh wait.. you mean when people started voting for him. >.>



Legend said:


> who has yet to post?



OP.. it has an activity thinghy. 



VastoLorDae said:


> chaos and james



You forgot Rafaella.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> An opportune time. Oh wait.. you mean when people started voting for him. >.>
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your acting suspicious.

But what i mean is He claimed cop right after fireworks said he roleblocked him for the night.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your acting suspicious.
> 
> But what i mean is He claimed cop right after fireworks said he roleblocked him for the night.



I'm acting suspicious.. 
Aren't I always. 

I know what you meant.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

I almost forgot. Watch dat Chiba. 

One of if not the best blender on this forum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

wow you guys posted a lot


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> wow you guys posted a lot



If only the same could be said of you. 

Hi aiy.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Hai aiyanny pek


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> If only the same could be said of you.
> 
> Hi aiy.


i got dragged out to a very late party
dont judge me 



Sito said:


> Hai aiyanny pek


sitocakes <3
i'm reading through all these pages now


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i got dragged out to a very late party
> dont judge me



Who's judging ? >.>


Had fun ?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

a little too much fun


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> a little too much fun



There's no such thing as too much fun.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> sitocakes <3
> i'm reading through all these pages now



I bet you won't read, I wouldn't and say I did honestly 
All you need to know is, lynch breed, and watch for lb or cubey, one of them.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

oh and rofl, his ava just screams cum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> There's no such thing as too much fun.


oh you can have too much fun, once in a while



Sito said:


> I bet you won't read, I wouldn't and say I did honestly
> All you need to know is, lynch breed, and watch for lb or cubey, one of them.


*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*
i'll probably skim through the rest of the phase cause its all repetition with different names at this point



Sito said:


> oh and rofl, his ava just screams cum.


does he spit or swallow?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*
> i'll probably skim through the rest of the phase cause its all repetition with different names at this point
> 
> does he spit or swallow?



 just noticed that, smh, it was an honest mistake,
Included an s after scream and forgot the s in scum 
He spits.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

rofl will forgive you


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> oh and rofl, his ava just screams cum.



smh. 
I'm not cum, you scumbag.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

cum or scum, which are you


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> cum or scum, which are you



I'll go with door #3. 
Neither.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol at the role reveals in this game
easy pickings for mafia
they'll probably still go for me though :/


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah fireworks will probably die soon, he only has 1 life left 

cumbag - you are so mafia, I'll see that you get lynched


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> But please what ever happens. Town people don't reveal your roles.


i like sonny's way of thinking
you should only reveal to stop a bandwagon on yourself or to stop an ordered attack
srsly


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol at the role reveals in this game



I 'd when I saw those... smh.



Sito said:


> Yeah fireworks will probably die soon, he only has 1 life left
> 
> cumbag - you are so mafia, I'll see that you get lynched



I'm surprised that mafia even bothered to attack FW. 

Come at me then.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> I'm surprised that mafia even bothered to attack FW.


Yeah, especially since he even said it takes 2 hits to kill him 



> Come at me then.



Oh I will


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

mafia probably attacked fw because of the role reveal
confirmed town roles is never a good thing for mafia


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

finally caught up :33


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

They should have just gone for lynching his ass, he was being a_pathetic_ and accepting.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Mornin' guys. Can someone fill me in on what's been goin' on?

I'm lazyass


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

fools are role revealing
lynch thdyingbreed


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

But why hiiim?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

He claimed cop after fireworks said he roleblocked him, go and see for yourself how he went about doing it


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

because why not
everyone else is just tripping over themselves and forcing reveals


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Well, I've said I'm not going to lynch this phase. Nothing happened yet to make me change my mind.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

That means you're scum


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> That means you're scum



No, you're scum

And I didn't say I won't change my mind, just not convinced yet.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I've said I'm not going to lynch this phase. Nothing happened yet to make me change my mind.


yeah, your up next then


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

You scum


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

me being scum would be a cop out by rng/awesomeng


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Means just I need to make up my mind. With 20 players, how much mafias are there?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a feeling Jess was Mafiaso. Cheers Bioness for proving it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> So when I used my action, I used it on Dyingbreed. He's roleblocked for this night/day. So I think if we want to verify something, Sarun would be the one to lynch
> 
> Can we look at my list?





Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's as this getting tiresome I'm just going to role reveal. I'm the cop.
> 
> 
> 
> So If you want to lynch me and lose the cop go right ahead. If not the doctor better protect me.



here is why you should lynch thdyingbreed....this little fuck up of his. He claimed cop after fireworks said he roleblocked him. And he has no way of proving any role he claims. Its an obvious ploy to find out who cop is.


And I am glad cop was smart enough not to reveal.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> here is why you should lynch thdyingbreed....this little fuck up of his. He claimed cop after fireworks said he roleblocked him. And he has no way of proving any role he claims. Its an obvious ploy to find out who cop is.
> 
> 
> And I am glad cop was smart enough not to reveal.


Yeah I didn't notice that post. 

Regardless do you really want to lynch the cop, because I'm pretty sure there's no reviver's in this game. 

When you can just have Firework's use her investigate ability on me and prove my innocence.

Also I figured out that the reply button in PM quotes it for you  that was a derp on my part. But this is what he sent.




			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> You are the town's cop
> *
> Cop: *Night investigator for the town.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yeah, especially since he even said it takes 2 hits to kill him
> 
> Oh I will



Precisely. 

I'll be waiting. 



Rafaella said:


> mafia probably attacked fw because of the role reveal
> confirmed town roles is never a good thing for mafia



It's FW. It's not like it's someone who's a threat to them.
Besides, lynching FW would have been the better course of action.



Nois said:


> Means just I need to make up my mind. With 20 players, how much mafias are there?



I'd say 4-ish.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Thedyingbreed didn't use that Cop PM before, and now he pulled that out?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Precisely.
> 
> I'll be waiting.
> 
> ...


you'll be surprised


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Thedyingbreed didn't use that Cop PM before, and now he pulled that out?



Oh he made a mistake of course.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Oh he made a mistake of course.



Inb4 he's actually the cop.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i cant believe you guys are discrediting role reveals the way you are 
*[change vote no lynch]*
time for some more fabulous


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

I am not buying what the thdyingbreed is saying.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I am not buying what the thdyingbreed is saying.



If he turns out to be the cop, that's on your head.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

You seem pretty confident he is cop. If he is not...then hey....we found mafia #3.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> You seem pretty confident he is cop. If he is not...then hey....we found mafia #3.



Lol... just lol.
I'm not scum, VLD.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

if he flips cop then i have my ryoma's ready for vld


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

But are roles underlined in their PMs? I couldn't say cos I have no impressive role. So I wouldn't know. I say this cos in ThdyingBreeds post his underline looks off. Did he add it himself because thats the way he thought it should look or not I dunno.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

they were underlined


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

If he is cop....then bravo awesome...bravo...he will no what I mean.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> you have a clown set... what normal person likes clowns


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Rofl is creepy like that....look at his new name for goodness sake.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I dunno about ThdyngBreed, so for now I think we should focus on Bioness who was killed after his post to Jess. Especially after he failed to recruit Mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> >.> you have a clown set... what normal person likes clowns



> clowns
smh.
It isn't a clown. 



VastoLorDae said:


> Rofl is creepy like that....look at his new name for goodness sake.



My name > your name.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> > clowns
> smh.
> It isn't a clown.



Yes it is


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

>pennywise


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Yes it is



Nope.



Rafaella said:


> >pennywise



Lol... just lol.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok aiyanah....you think that sig may make me rage...but it won't...it...just....won't.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

hold it back vasto
dont let the rage overtake you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah its not even funny.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol at the people who think I shouldn't have role revealed. You bastards would have killed me if I didn't. And you all would have been bitching as to why I didn't reveal.

Plus why are you all so worried. We have a damn doctor to protect me.

And if we're wrong, we're wrong. But what Dyingbreed did is pretty slick and you lot are fools to believe that claim so easily. Didn't even look legit, and that role to claim is just all too convienent.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

But what if he doesn't?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

dead by next phase
gg


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lol at the people who think I shouldn't have role revealed. You bastards would have killed me if I didn't. And you all would have been bitching as to why I didn't reveal.
> 
> Plus why are you all so worried. We have a damn doctor to protect me.



Cop > you. 
Then again, we're probably lynching the cop.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> But what if he doesn't?


Doesn't what?


>.> said:


> Cop > you.
> Then again, we're probably lynching the cop.



How can he possibly the cop?

You think out of all the people I could have targeted, I would just happen to strike the cop?

And my plan was investigation, but of course Awesome trolls me with this role


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How can he possibly the cop?
> 
> You think out of all the people I could have targeted, I would just happen to strike the cop?



He claimed cop. 

What makes you think that that is impossible ?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> He claimed cop.
> 
> What makes you think that that is impossible ?



I'm not saying it's impossible. But it's the perfect role to claim, leaving use reluctant to attack. And he claimed it after I said I roleblocked him, giving him a legit excuse next phase to not have any evidence.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Doesn't what?
> 
> 
> How can he possibly the cop?
> ...



What if he doesn't protect you


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> What if he doesn't protect you



Then he'd be a fool. Plus once I find out who he is, he's going to get negged.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm not saying it's impossible. But it's the perfect role to claim, leaving use reluctant to attack. And he claimed it after I said I roleblocked him, giving him a legit excuse next phase to not have any evidence.



You do realise that as soon as you said that, there was no point at all where he could have claimed cop without people not believing it, right ?

So, unless there is a counterclaim, I don't see why people are voting to lynch him. 
If he does turn out to be the cop.. Imma just gonna smh.
smh


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

When has Cubey ever been this active? Scum slip by play. Lynch him or regret it when he pulls out a win.



Awesome said:


> Talk about an active phase. Larger than my whole God of War game.



I wonder why that is.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> You do realise that as soon as you said that, there was no point at all where he could have claimed cop without people not believing it, right ?



Lol no. You're sounding like a scum buddy of his right now.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*

I do think he is is acting sneaky, he always seems to be trying to force that people are scum when they fail to be.

But I think Bioness tried to recruit Jess and got killed for doing so. So I am pretty sure Jess is mafia. So for me its between them.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone else who doesn't wish to see mafia win, lynch Cubey before he whispers doubt in your ears and misleads your eyes with pleas of sincerity.

They're bullshit. And they will continue to be bullshit.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*
> 
> I do think he is is acting sneaky, he always seems to be trying to force that people are scum when they fail to be.



I didn't think he was mafia until he said he had to leave but instead of logging off, he went into invisimode.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> When has Cubey ever been this active? Scum slip by play. Lynch him or regret it when he pulls out a win.
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder why that is.


its active because its all part of the cycle


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> its active because its all part of the cycle



That must be it.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Lol no. You're sounding like a scum buddy of his right now.



> implying that I'm supposed to care about how I look

:galaxyryoma

I care about not lynching the cop. 
Perhaps you should do the same.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

That face...

I'm not changing my vote.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

But I think Bioness tried to recruit Jess and got killed for doing so. So I am pretty sure Jess is mafia. So for me its between them. Because as soon as he said Jess who might you be... second later tries to recruit is dead. 

I think this may be a sign to show us he is going to target Jess. so if he dies we know it was due to trying to recruit Jess.

Edit: Jeez that was some typo Dress for Jess? WTF LOL


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *DO NOT ROLEBLOCK THYDYINGBREED. I'VE ROLEBLOCKED HIM ALREADY*
> 
> 
> Roleblocker, block Sito
> ...



Just in case someone missed this.

Okay we can implement this plan, but who would we lynch? Cubert?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> But I think Bioness tried to recruit Jess and got killed for doing so. So I am pretty sure Jess is mafia. So for me its between them. Because as soon as he said Jess who might you be... second later tries to recruit is dead.
> 
> I think this may be a sign to show us he is going to target Jess. so if he dies we know it was due to trying to recruit Jess.
> 
> Edit: Jeez that was some typo Dress for Jess? WTF LOL



That's a fair point, but I don't think it's going to be considered until Thedyingbreed's case is done probably.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Why are your votes not on Cubey?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> But I think Bioness tried to recruit Jess and got killed for doing so. So I am pretty sure Jess is mafia. So for me its between them. Because as soon as he said Jess who might you be... second later tries to recruit is dead.
> 
> I think this may be a sign to show us he is going to target Jess. so if he dies we know it was due to trying to recruit Jess.
> 
> Edit: Jeez that was some typo Dress for Jess? WTF LOL



The night vig will get her.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh and LB, the rep was appreciated


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

What rep              .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

And no, the night vigilante shall not get her. She's going to be protected by her own faction, obviously. Setting aside obvious Godfather Cubey for Jessica.

*[Vote lynch Jessica]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That must be it.


it probably is though
like seriously, these games go through periods of activity


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> What rep              .


The one for switching my set 


LegendaryBeauty said:


> And no, the night vigilante shall not get her. She's going to be protected by her own faction, obviously. Setting aside obvious Godfather Cubey for Jessica.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Jessica]*



Oh yeah. I forgot about that. If Jessica is mafia which Bioness helped us point out, then she'd be the best choice


*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I had a sherlock moment. Pretty shitty one but I am still claiming it.

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

*[change vote lynch jessica]*
alright, lets see what happens


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Claiming some credit in leading this lynch, btw.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Bioness deserves the cred


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH JESSICA]*


This is the first vote I made in weeks. >.>


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Bioness deserves the credit for unveiling her, SBW deserves some credit for pointing out his thoughts on her, and I deserve some for pointing out the flaw in your previous battleplan, before leading the lynch.

Town shall prevail under my leadership. ;fuckyeah


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Bioness deserves the credit for unveiling her, SBW deserves some credit for pointing out his thoughts on her, and I deserve some for pointing out the flaw in your previous battleplan, before leading the lynch.
> 
> Town shall prevail under my leadership. ;fuckyeah



Wtf? The flaw in my plan lol. You get no cred for that. Cred hungry whore 

I still love you


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

>Said night vigilante would get her
>Conveniently forgot that there's more than likely a mafia doctor
>Too smart for such obvious derp moment

If you weren't so vindicated, I'd call you out on being mafia.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Town shall prevail under my *leadership.*



>.>
<.< 

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> >.>
> <.<
> 
> .


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*

Firework's what ability's do you have left yet? 

If you can use one one me during the Nightphase as well so you can investigate me and get this mess sorted out.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> >Said night vigilante would get her
> >Conveniently forgot that there's more than likely a mafia doctor
> >Too smart for such obvious derp moment
> 
> If you weren't so vindicated, I'd call you out on being mafia.



You're the only mafia game player I'm afraid of 

Fine. Take your cred.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*
> 
> Firework's what ability's do you have left yet?
> 
> If you can use one one me during the Nightphase as well so you can investigate me and get this mess sorted out.



Curious aren't we?

Well I have my one shot kill, and one shot protection. I can't use an action tonight because I used one on you this phase. I can't use my powers willingly because when I send in an action, the result is rng'd


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)




----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You're the only mafia game player I'm afraid of
> 
> Fine. Take your cred.



How flattering.


Did you just really objectify her in my presence?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Ok, imma go with LB

*[Vote lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Did you just really objectify her in my presence?



I did it for the Bant.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Curious aren't we?
> 
> Well I have my one shot kill, and one shot protection. I can't use an action tonight because I used one on you this phase. I can't use my powers willingly because when I send in an action, the result is rng'd


Yes I am so you don't have your investigation anymore?

I thought It was RNG'd to roleblock so shouldn't you still have it.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change vote lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yes I am so you don't have your investigation anymore?
> 
> I thought It was RNG'd to roleblock so shouldn't you still have it.



No I still have investigation. I wanted my investigation to be used, but it was rng'd to roleblock


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No I still have investigation. I wanted my investigation to be used, but it was rng'd to roleblock


Okay good next day phase the doctor should protect me before you use it.

As that way you will have a 2/3 chance of getting an action that will prove that I'm town and you won't accidently kill the cop.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Okay good tomorrow the doctor should protect me before you use it.
> 
> As that way you will have a 2/3 chance of getting an action that will prove that I'm town and you won't accidently kill the cop.



Yep. And I wonder if I have three lives...like it takes two hits to get through my freebies and all. Then the third will kill me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

the fapping in here


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Okay good next day phase *the doctor should protect me* before you use it.
> 
> As that way you will have a 2/3 chance of getting an action that will prove that I'm town and you won't accidently kill the cop.



Lol...
You do realise that most doctors can only protect during the night, right ?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

And why'd you say the cop lol? You should have just said "me"


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Jessica]*



Fireworks said:


> And then Cubey wasn't in invisimode at first right?
> 
> But now he is. I checked his profile.



You are an idiot 

I've been invisible for months. the fuck is this



LegendaryBeauty said:


> When has Cubey ever been this active? Scum slip by play. Lynch him or regret it when he pulls out a win.



I've always been this active 



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Cubey]*
> 
> I do think he is is acting sneaky, he always seems to be trying to force that people are scum when they fail to be.
> 
> But I think Bioness tried to recruit Jess and got killed for doing so. So I am pretty sure Jess is mafia. So for me its between them.



Really? You didn't want to lynch thdyingbreed because the evidence was flimsy, but you're lynching me with even less. Just smh at you.



Fireworks said:


> I didn't think he was mafia until he said he had to leave but instead of logging off, he went into invisimode.



I'm seriously about to neg you. How dense can a person be?



Fireworks said:


> Oh yeah. I forgot about that. If Jessica is mafia which Bioness helped us point out, then she'd be the best choice
> 
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*



Why are you on LB's cock?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I had a sherlock moment. Pretty shitty one but I am still claiming it.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Jessica]*



Oh hey switching back after LB does. That's not sheep like at all 

LB, you know how to get people to follow that's for sure.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I pointed out a problem in his plan, and he realized that and agreed. Assuming you're not just bandwagoning cause Jessica is the popular vote right now, you agreed when you changed your vote to Jessica. I don't think you've really got a leg to stand on.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol...
> You do realise that most doctors can only protect during the night, right ?


Then we can just switch it to the night phase unless there's a bodyguard.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I pointed out a problem in his plan, and he realized that and agreed. Assuming you're not just bandwagoning cause Jessica is the popular vote right now, you agreed when you changed your vote to Jessica. I don't think you've really got a leg to stand on.



yeah whatever you say

I'm voting Jess because Bioness clearly outed him, and I got off the computer last night before I could change my vote, derp.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Bioness said:


> Jessicα oh Jessicα who might you be....





Awesome said:


> _Generic: Hey bud!
> Mafia: Hiya!
> Generic: Wanna become friends :33
> Mafia: No thanks. _
> ...



There should be no question as to who Bioness tried to recruit. 
*
[Vote Lynch Jessica]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Oh hey switching back after LB does. That's not sheep like at all
> 
> LB, you know how to get people to follow that's for sure.



Cubey lol, I didn't even vote for you.

And I could have swore you weren't invisible. Or maybe I just somehow know when you're on.

And LB is female Rubix Cube.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I never said you voted for me  I was talking about Sonny. There is no denying that you are in fact on LB's cock this game however.

And I know that. Everyone knows she is a female.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> yeah whatever you say
> 
> I'm voting Jess because Bioness clearly outed him, and I got off the computer last night before I could change my vote, derp.



You using derp. Lol, the irony.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I never said you voted for me  I was talking about Sonny. There is no denying that you are in fact on LB's cock this game however.
> 
> And I know that. Everyone knows she is a female.



Oh okay.

Oh thought you mean me lol

I always ride LB 

I know. I was getting technical.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I never said you voted for me  I was talking about Sonny. There is no denying that you are in fact on LB's cock this game however.
> 
> And I know that. Everyone knows she is a female.



I have always said Jess is sneaky. From the very beginning so I always thought of her. And you're actions make me wary of you so I think you're mafia.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Sonny that is funny, because in a mafia game with closed set-up, you are supposed to be wary of everyone's actions, not just mine 

What kind of Mafia puts himself in the middle of the game on Day 1?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

The kind that want to appear as a pro-active townie.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Sonny that is funny, because in a mafia game with closed set-up, you are supposed to be wary of everyone's actions, not just mine
> 
> What kind of Mafia puts himself in the middle of the game on Day 1?


the kind that want to be seen as townies

edit: lol lb said it first


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

In that case, VLD is mafia, LB is mafia, Fireworks is mafia, Rofl is mafia, Sonny is mafia, Sito is mafia, Legend is mafia, etc etc


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2011)

it seems it was rather obvious. 

*[vote lynch jessica]* 

also, rafaella is mafia


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rofl is probably mafia though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Half the people on your list don't change votes as whimsically as you or I. And naturally, you're far more likely to be painted as scum than myself, by virtue of your actions.

You're trying to incriminate me, and were oh so sure, but then swiftly changed votes to someone else, and then to Jessica. Your word is flimsy at best, as is your reasoning. You'll be dead soon enough.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Half the people on your list don't change votes as whimsically as you or I. And naturally, you're far more likely to be painted as scum than myself, by virtue of your actions.
> 
> You're trying to incriminate me, and were oh so sure, but then swiftly changed votes to someone else, and then to Jessica. Your word is flimsy at best, as is your reasoning. You'll be dead soon enough.



"Virtue of your actions." Lol, great way of not saying anything.

I swiftly changed because town will not follow my wagon regardless of what I say  We both saw that, and it was useless to keep trying, so I switched, and now I'm on Jessica cuz she got outed 

If it's any consolation, I don't find you that sus anymore, not as much as Shin anyways. The cop needs to investigate him tonight.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

So now I'm gunning for your death. And you complain people are bandwagoning with whatever I tell them to. And now you don't find me suspicious.

This is going to be good.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol and this is still the first phase.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> So now I'm gunning for your death. And you complain people are bandwagoning with whatever I tell them to. And now you don't find me suspicious.
> 
> This is going to be good.



Are you not the one taking credit for leading the lynch on Jessica, the exposed mafia that no one else bandwagoned? 

Any rational person could connect the two dots 

It has nothing to do with "you gunning for me," I am out to find Mafia first and foremost.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

This game's escalating


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin what is your take on this?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i love how we always need shin's take on things


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin is scum.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i love how we always need shin's take on things





Cubey said:


> Shin is scum.



 Why'd you mess up what I was trying to see.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shin is scum.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why'd you mess up what I was trying to see.


dont worry about shin
he'll stall on his response if he's mafia telling you he'll get back to you later or that he's compiling a list
he wouldn't give a fake one either


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Are you not the one taking credit for leading the lynch on Jessica, the exposed mafia that no one else bandwagoned?
> 
> Any rational person could connect the two dots
> 
> It has nothing to do with "you gunning for me," I am out to find Mafia first and foremost.



Didn't you "find" me? Didn't you say your faith was unshakable? What happened to that? Now you suddenly don't find me as suspicious?

Like I said, your words are bullshit and you're going back on them in an incredibly overt manner. At least try to leave loopholes or be subtle about it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Which is why I wanted to ask him to see how'd he behave.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2011)

if he doesn't say anything productive, he's mafia too


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Which is why I wanted to ask him to see how'd he behave.


he'll behave the same or just not respond
loud town players are easy to spot when they are mafia


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Mmk.

And I love that avy


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> he'll behave the same or just not respond
> loud town players are easy to spot when they are mafia



like mio


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I'll update everything. 

Vigilante: Some fools are dying tonight.
Mafia: I like people dying :33
Vigilante: How about you 

*The Vigilante has killed Jessica [Mafia Roleblocker]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I was beginning to think that.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Jessica was mafia like Bioness suggested to us. 

Now who are we lynching?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Mmk.
> 
> And I love that avy


<3



Jαmes said:


> like mio


precisely


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE Shin - Zangetsu]*

I can give a long drawn-out explanation, but rather not. Unless you really want me to.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Didn't you "find" me? Didn't you say your faith was unshakable? What happened to that? Now you suddenly don't find me as suspicious?
> 
> Like I said, your words are bullshit and you're going back on them in an incredibly overt manner. At least try to leave loopholes or be subtle about it.



Oh yeah, I found you with that incredibly useful generic role I have 

I totally don't put pressure on people to see how they respond, and my priority is definitely you. Yep, all I want to do is lynch you, fuck finding Mafia


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2011)

well have fun kiddies. i'm through for tonight. i expect mafia dead from this lynch


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I suggest to find more mafia, we look at Jessica's posts and see who she interacted with heavily.


And Cubey, an explanation would be good.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 16, 2011)

ninjad by awesome vigilante. 

*[change vote no lynch]* as i haven't read anything else in this thread.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I never made any reference to your role, and I'm going to call bullshit on your claim right now. You said you wanted to find mafia. And you said I was mafia. I said didn't you find me, and now you're trying to twist the words to make it seem I was implying you have a certain role.

Just man the fuck up and stick to your guns. You wanted to lynch me so bad, do it. Convince town. Don't just say lynch LB a few times then give up. If I'm scum, prove to them I'm scum. Explain why I'm scum. Insist that I'm scum. You know just as well as I do most of the players are always sheep. Present a case, they'll go for it. Until then, learn where you stand before trying to incriminate others.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never made any reference to your role, and I'm going to call bullshit on your claim right now. You said you wanted to find mafia. And you said I was mafia. I said didn't you find me, and now you're trying to twist the words to make it seem I was implying you have a certain role.
> 
> Just man the fuck up and stick to your guns. You wanted to lynch me so bad, do it. Convince town. Don't just say lynch LB a few times then give up. If I'm scum, prove to them I'm scum. Explain why I'm scum. Insist that I'm scum. You know just as well as I do most of the players are always sheep. Present a case, they'll go for it. Until then, learn where you stand before trying to incriminate others.



Ok, fine you want it. Here comes a 40 page essay based on post history.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

This ought to be good.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

oh what are you two doing now?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I never made any reference to your role, and I'm going to call bullshit on your claim right now. You said you wanted to find mafia. And you said I was mafia. I said didn't you find me, and now you're trying to twist the words to make it seem I was implying you have a certain role.
> 
> Just man the fuck up and stick to your guns. You wanted to lynch me so bad, do it. Convince town. Don't just say lynch LB a few times then give up. If I'm scum, prove to them I'm scum. Explain why I'm scum. Insist that I'm scum. You know just as well as I do most of the players are always sheep. Present a case, they'll go for it. Until then, learn where you stand before trying to incriminate others.



Damn. This is why I fear you. 


And Cubey, if you have information on Shin it'd be in our best interest if you tell us so we can have something accomplished this phase. Holding onto that information is detrimental to us and is not town like. What you did just reminded me of a mafia tactic to make it seem like you have something you aren't willing to share when in actuality you really don't.

EDIT: Okay you're going to post it. Good.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol cubey, he should know better than to try what he's doing


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Good work Vigilante. Good Work Town. Let's get another.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

Bleh, dead.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm shaking in my stilettos.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol cubey, he should know better than to try what he's doing



Lol we'll see how this plays out 

I predict it ending horribly

Lol  I'm 24'd LB.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

invisible lurkers in here >.>
but seriously, there's no need to be scared of lb


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

There really isn't. I'm just another player.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

aren't we all

invisifags probably have this thread open with no intention to post
you bastards


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Votes updated and activity is updated.

<----- Invisifag always watching.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

shoo invisifags


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Wait, Bioness didn't target Jessica. I just realized that lol.

Hmm this is puzzling. We'll have to think who the mafia killer could be. People suspicious would have been Sito and Thydyingbreed around that time. I'm betting one of them is mafia.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Also looking at Jess' votes whilst she was here she voted fireworks and ThdyingBreed. I mean I don't think she would vote for her own so Fireworks was clear, does this mean we can rule out ThdyingBreed as mafia?


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Wait, Bioness didn't target Jessica. I just realized that lol.



What do you mean?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Also looking at Jess' votes whilst she was here she voted fireworks and ThdyingBreed. I mean I don't think she would vote for her own so Fireworks was clear, does this mean we can rule out ThdyingBreed as mafia?


mafia can very easily vote for their own
as a result no one should be swept aside with that as a sole reason


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah but she voted for them when they had a big following of people voting for them. Sorry thats what I meant.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

that's the ideal time to vote for them


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> that's the ideal time to vote for them


I'm pretty sure he mean's back when me and Firework's both were tied for like 4 votes. 

Each and Jessica voted for me, now If I was a Mafia why would she vote for her own team mate If I was Mafia, instead she voted for me. 

Doesn't add up as Mafia would want to get there own lynched.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> The lynch on LB is because she didn't receive her pm wasn't it, so people suspected her as mafia? But she was banned, so I don't see how that correlates. Anyways with this being day one I'd usually vote random, but I'll see how this one goes, as it's better than nothing.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> Also Nois, your sig disturbs me.



Mafioso Jessica’s posts are reminiscient of scum trying to post very innocently and quietly, but also blending in well and influencing the towning. First of all, she addresses the LB lynch. She avoided lynching LB because it was supposedly based on her PM or some nonsense, and it seems sensible to avoid lynching someone without a good reason.

But then on the flip side she tried to lynch Fireworks for an equally stupid reason, which was calling off the wagon on thdyingbreed. She sais she always votes random, but suddenly decided to see how this goes 

So much bullshit



Jessicα said:


> *[Change Vote No Lynch]*
> 
> Unsure of who to vote for now, since Fireworks is town. The LB case doesn't sound to great either, and besides her I don't know anyone else to vote for. So my vote will stay like this as it is.



When Fireworks got outed as town, Jessica had to switch to not seem sus as as a muddafugga. Thing is, EVERY mafia player knows never to vote no lynch as that avoids getting info the next day and also potentially hitting a mafia. Jessica is a smart player, and she could have just lynched LB next.

Nope, she keeps bringing up how *bad of an idea* lynching is LB, very inconspicuously trying to tell people to stop, when in fact NO ONE BUT ME was lynching her in the first place. If LB was a townie, Jess wouls have jumped on her bandwagon like she did with FW to continue the towning.



Jessicα said:


> As for the tdb, with what that "pm" entailed, it seemed way to simple and to the point of the role, didn't look right, plus the colors.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch thedyingbreed]*



This is her last clue. Jessica wanted to lynch thdyingbreed *based on his PM. She avoided lynching LB* when Lb was getting lynched based on her lack of a PM. Secondly, tdb had just revealed as a cop, so she should have jumped off his wagon right? She did that when FW revealed. Nope, because the towning ass townies were already willing to lynch their own damn cop, so it went unnoticed.

This retrospectively CLEARS TDB.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Ah here we go son!
> 
> *[Vote Lynch TheDyingBreed]*
> 
> You know we love dat reliable rng!...what you think I didn't rng?



Shin, the other Mafia buddy of Jess and LB, also voted tdb. By now, it's obvious he's our fucking cop 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> lol Fireworks, TheDyingBreed only has three votes and you think it's going smoothly.
> Defending your scumbuddy?
> 
> Sup rofl, ain't seen you in a minute.



He pressured Fireworks (the second victim him and Jess share, and the one all three of them wagoned) when FW pointed out the lynch was moving too fast.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *You didn't stop the wagon really there wasn't one yet.*
> Leave the Zelda game behind and move forward bud. I can see you making a Zelda reference in every post here. Just play the game.



When Shin said this, I was really sus, because it sounds like HE’s the one that jumped on a three-man wagon, then tried to accuse FW for pointing that out, when he himself is in the wrong.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol, it's first day. I haven't even pushed your lynch.
> Quote me saying you're scum. I just voted you with a gimmick and said nothing more, I'm looking more at Fireworks.
> Defensive much?
> 
> Lol, self defense usually involves addressing everyone that votes you as oppossed to selecting one person to redirect attention onto. You're just getting more suspicious.





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Not worried?
> 
> I smell apathy trying it's best to be conveyed. Mafia or not if you're trying to break your meta Fireworks, don't go back to it.
> 
> You're breaking number one of your six new rules with that statement.



Great Mafia tactic. This was very fucking clever looking back  He himself is the scum, and made both of these people his scapegoats, and BOTH of them nearly got lynched, *AND BOTH OF THEM HAD TO REVEAL THEIR POWER ROLES*



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Why the Legend vote Sito?



Makes me sus of Legend, because Sito only RBG voted him, yet Shin had to say something, when he himself did that to TDB.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol Sonny. Why kill Jessica?



This also makes me sus of Legend  He’s defending Jess the same way he did Legend.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I knew he would no vote. He kinda posted himself into a corner with his rules.





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> If you don't think it's dangerous now then...





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Tsk tsk Squibs. Just when I took my vote off you. You where against this from the start. Picking a scape goat is not town like at all. You've been going about insufficient reasoning on day one and then turn around with ''He's inactive anyway''.
> You're all over the place. People are testing you and they're gonna prod from every angle. You have to remain consistent or there'll just be reason for more questions.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Fireworks]*
> ...



He really did an excellent job of fucking with both FW and TDB  Notice how in the last quote he says “First Dyingbreed and now Chaos” in response to FW voting TDB, when he’s the one who got outed by FW for initially voting him. In essence, they have switched roles 

He also disapproved of FW voting no lynch, then attacked him when FW voted TDB. After that, he let the towning townies (Me, Rofl) do their job HOW CAN YOU ALL NOT SEE THIS



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Good morning everyone. Lol Breed just happened to be the cop in a closed setup game.
> 
> Also poor Jessica. Obv mafia is obv. Thanks Bioness.
> 
> ...





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> If we aren't going for Breed then we sure as hell better go for Jessica.



Notice he never voted Jess.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> My alignment is quite amusing.



This is a very standard way of making people think you are town, without giving away details of your role, and also without outright saying "I'm town so don't lynch me" which no one ever believes.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Sounds good to me.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Jiraiya the Gallant]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch VastoLorDae]*
> 
> I'll trust JtG's gut.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote no lynch]*




Oh look, another Vote Fireworks -> Vote No Lynch pattern.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> *[Vote lynch Fireworks]*
> 
> I'm going to call bullshit on the set changing thing. No one would really change their set just because someone else asked. I think he's trying to appease me so I don't scumhunt the fuck out of him. If he does turn up town, though, I'll be flattered that I have someone who respects me that much.
> 
> ...





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not my fault my team got mercilessly slaughtered afterwards. Half of them didn't even protect me. But that's for another day.
> 
> I'm sticking with my vote. I want his head on the chopping block.



Now read this:



And finally...



LegendaryBeauty said:


> And no, the night vigilante shall not get her. She's going to be protected by her own faction, obviously. Setting aside obvious Godfather Cubey for Jessica.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Jessica]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Claiming some credit in leading this lynch, btw.






LegendaryBeauty said:


> Bioness deserves the credit for unveiling her, SBW deserves some credit for pointing out his thoughts on her, and I deserve some for pointing out the flaw in your previous battleplan, before leading the lynch.
> 
> Town shall prevail under my leadership. ;fuckyeah



Mafia tactic. She “lead” the lynch on her outed teammated, then demanded *town credit so nobody will question her*

If she gets questioned, she’ll just bring that up, and get out of it.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> How sure are you Sarun?





Legend said:


> i'll trust you on this Sarun, if you're wrong you go on my watch list
> 
> *[vote lynch thedyingbreed]*





Legend said:


> LB has nothing to lose with getting lynched, if she does flips town cubey dies afterwards, and if she flips mafia is good for us



^ Legend being sus as fuck. He looked for any excuse to lynch TDB. First of all, he never questioned sarun. "How do you know," "what if it's a mafia-inspired wagon," etc etc.

Nope, he was itching to lynch him, voted TDB 3 minutes after sarun gave him the light.

Legend never switched from him to Jessica either.



Legend said:


> Go ahead, im pretty sure awesome said he had to wait since she WAS BANNED





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol Unfortunately, Awesome actually did mentioned somewhere in the FC that everyone had received roles except LB iirc.



And both Shin and Legend jumped to her defense about the PM.

Now, LYNCH LB RIGHT FUCKING NOW. NIGHT VIG KILL SHIN.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

she would vote for you to create this situation we have right now


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Chiba said:


> What do you mean?



Well maybe I got it confused. But when I checked the OP, the mafia killer and the mafia roleblocker were listed as two different people. Jessica was the roleblocker.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

oh shiz
cubey


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds convincing. Let's see if people lynch me.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol i'm not reading all of that
someone summarise it for me


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Apparently I used every mafia trick in the book on day one. Bravo, it's a mesmerizing read.

*[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

thats a very long tl;dr
yeah
lets just do this and see what happens
inb4 lb's tl;dr
*[change vote lynch lb]*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lol i'm not reading all of that
> someone summarise it for me



Suspecting LB, Shin, Legend as a mafia group.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I welcome death.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> she would vote for you to create this situation we have right now


Yeah because she obviously planned to die right? 

That, along with her trying to get one another Mafia lynched would totally benefit there faction by making them lose two members .

That make's no sense at all no Mafia member would plan on losing 2 of there members.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

btw, i still haven't read that thing
and lb doesn't seem to want to bother defending
she's probably gonna have a lol when this is done


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Excellent. So we are doing this.

- LB
- Shin
- Possibly Legend

Do it


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol, of course I'm going to lol. Cubey doesn't know jack.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah because she obviously planned to die right?
> 
> That, along with her trying to get one another Mafia lynched would totally benefit there faction by making them lose two members .
> 
> That make's no sense at all no Mafia member would plan on losing 2 of there members.


no one plans to die
its more something for you to lean back on now saying exactly what your saying
i've seen it done many times and have done the same thing many times


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I have no evidence to support this. Please don't get angry Rafaella. But I dunno I got a feeling you are Mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

i'll welcome investigations and attacks
its not like my role is a loss to anyone


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Summary - I played hard in the beginning, being an active townie. Mafia gang banged me and made me post my meta and then go against it. Made me role reveal by practically killing me/making me sus of tbd in the beginning thus using an action on him potentially crippling our cop. All and all, they trolled the fuck out of me and TBD with their schemes.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I know you are scum. Just stfu and die, devil

*VOTE LB*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I know you are scum. Just stfu and die, devil
> 
> *VOTE LB*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds like a plan.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> no one plans to die
> its more something for you to lean back on now saying exactly what your saying
> i've seen it done many times and have done the same thing many times


Funny how you keep avoiding the main point, why would a Mafia member try to get her own lynched, they gain absolutely nothing from that. 

Especially when there was someone else with an equal amount votes she could of went for while eliminating a townie and saving a Mafia.

So yeah that's horrible reasoning there's no Mafia who intends to win would vote out there own, when they can redirect on to someone who they know isn't Mafia.

*[Change Vote Lynch LegendaryBeautey]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm more inclined to lynch Shin.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Funny how you keep avoiding the main point, why would a Mafia member try to get her own lynched, they gain absolutely nothing from that.
> 
> Especially when there was someone else with an equal amount votes she could of went for while eliminating a townie and saving a Mafia.
> 
> So yeah that's horrible reasoning there's no Mafia who intends to win would vote out there own, when they can redirect on to someone who they know isn't Mafia.



They do that to blend in and not be caught. It's common to do actually.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I have a feeling LB is the Mafia bomb though.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

And stop pressing TDB for Christ's sake


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

And then there's the silver lining for him to lead a lynch and back off of it. Let's get this show on the road. Anyone who has half a brain, listen to Cubey. Let's watch him reap what he sows.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Funny how you keep avoiding the main point, why would a Mafia member try to get her own lynched, they gain absolutely nothing from that.
> 
> Especially when there was someone else with an equal amount votes she could of went for while eliminating a townie and saving a Mafia.
> 
> ...


obviously mafia can see more than you can and would know who looks more suspicious between you two
one vote either way wouldn't have changed the direction of the majority


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> And stop pressing TDB for Christ's sake



we could press you instead


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Raf... TDB is a cop  Seriously


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Go ahead, you do that, just as long as you *VOTE LYNCH LB* I don't give two shits


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Raf... TDB is a cop  Seriously



i'm well aware of that
heck, i told you guys not to discredit role reveals earlier on
i am simply elaborating on a mafia tactic that he doesn't seem to get


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> we could press you instead



We can do that next phase. But I would like to press Sito instead.

Pressing LB is not a option. The chick doesn't crack.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Well maybe I got it confused. But when I checked the OP, the mafia killer and the mafia roleblocker were listed as two different people. Jessica was the roleblocker.



No, it seems like you're correct. Still, it's very weird that Bio mentioned Jess...

@Cubey- I never have enjoyed people telling me what to do...especially in gigantic bolded letters...


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i'm well aware of that
> heck, i told you guys not to discredit role reveals earlier on
> i am simply elaborating on a mafia tactic that he doesn't seem to get



Ah ok  Continue on then.

Btw, don't forget to *[VOTE LYNCH LegendaryBeauty]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Go ahead, you do that, just as long as you *VOTE LYNCH LB* I don't give two shits



already been done


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Then excellent  Continue on.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> They do that to blend in and not be caught. It's common to do actually.


Yeah they do that It's just one person as the won't look suspicious.

But doing it when there's another target they can lynch who they know isn't Mafia, and has an equal amount of votes. There not going to go for there own there obviously going do what benefit's there faction and that is taking out a townie and saving a Mafia member.

Jessica did exactly the opposite of that so, yeah there's no way I'm Mafia, or she would of voted for Fireworks. 

As that is what is beneficial to there faction getting rid of a townie, and saving there own.



Rafaella said:


> obviously mafia can see more than you can and would know who looks more suspicious between you two
> one vote either way wouldn't have changed the direction of the majority


It was tied at the time we had 4 each so it would of swayed the vote at that point, and again the Mafia is going to do what benefit's there faction, and that is getting rid of a townie and saving a Mafia member.

Jessica didn't do that so I can't be Mafia. Shouldn't have to explain this 5 times over.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if there's a governor.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Chiba said:


> No, it seems like you're correct. Still, it's very weird that Bio mentioned Jess...



So, I'm thinking he tried to recruit someone else that was highly sus at that time like Sito or TDB. I'm inclined to think it was Sito. Next phase we can press her for info and see.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Yeah they do that It's just one person as the won't look suspicious.
> 
> But doing it when there's another target they can lynch who they know isn't Mafia, and has an equal amount of votes. There not going to go for there own there obviously going do what benefit's there faction and that is taking out a townie and saving a Mafia member.
> 
> ...


you should be mafia more often so that you too can be surprised at the things townies do sometimes


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wonder if there's a governor.


there probably is

edit: time for fabulous
bbl


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone want to trade places? This probably isn't a good lynch, but Cubey is leading it, so I guess we have to follow.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> We can do that next phase. But I would like to press Sito instead.
> 
> Pressing LB is not a option. The chick doesn't crack.





SonnyBillWilliams said:


> *[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*





Chiba said:


> No, it seems like you're correct. Still, it's very weird that Bio mentioned Jess...
> 
> @Cubey- I never have enjoyed people telling me what to do...especially in gigantic bolded letters...



Just do it 

Lol, but seriously LB is mafia. I made a huge ass post explaining why.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

^ Lol, I never get a Mafia vibe from Aiya......until now 

@Cubey- I saw your posts. I'm considering it....and watching


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Jess voted for fireworks first then voted for ThdyingBreed. I dunno I feel someone who didn't vote for Jess when we all did has a higher chance of being mafia. So I am going for Shin.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to trade places? This probably isn't a good lynch, but Cubey is leading it, so I guess we have to follow.



Lol what is this 

You've been asking me to keep lynching you this whole phase


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyway's the doctor should give me protection during the night phase as I'm pretty sure the Mafia is going to try and take me out.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Only because you were so sure, and I thought I'd comply to set a precedent for why you should not be listened to in the future.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Roles*
> 
> 
> *Mafia:*
> ...



I want to bring this up because I don't think anyone noticed this. Bioness didn't target Jessica. These are two different roles

Now what I'm thinking is that he ended up targeting someone else who was highly sus at the time. He entered the thread or at the beginning. I'm thinking that person is either Sito or TBD. Possibly even LB/Cubey


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

How does that prove he didn't target Jess?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Only because you were so sure, and I thought I'd comply to set a precedent for why you should not be listened to in the future.



Oh well, fuck you then. You're still getting lynched


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Just do it
> 
> Lol, but seriously LB is mafia. I made a huge ass post explaining why.


Idk, Shin seems more solid to me.


Thdyingbreed said:


> Anyway's the doctor should give me protection during the night phase as I'm pretty sure the Mafia is going to try and take me out.



And lol, then I would die. And your reveal has been in question.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Your desire to lynch me surpasses your desire to win (assuming you're pro-town, which is highly unlikely). Go for it, then.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> How does that prove he didn't target Jess?



Because Jess wasn't the _mafia killer_.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Idk, Shin seems more solid to me.
> 
> 
> And lol, then I would die. And your reveal has been in question.


What's the more important role a Skitzo, or a cop? 

I'm personally fine with going with Shin as well as he hasn't came and defended himself, and he's just as suspicious.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Players* (Activity will be marked here as well.)
> 
> 1.       >.> *xx*
> 2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
> ...



Votes, activity, everything updated, usual stuff here, etc.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I think he did. But he did it randomly. Like he was saying in the thread an open state. Jess who are you... As if he was thinking theres a chance she got be either town or mafia. And took a chance to gamble on her and lost. That is my view of the situation. I mean I think he could of picked anyone and at random he chose Jess....


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not going to get killed because of you.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your desire to lynch me surpasses your desire to win (assuming you're pro-town, which is highly unlikely). Go for it, then.



No it doesn't  You are fucking sus. I would rather have lynched Shin before you, but fuck it, you are really getting on my nerves and refuse to just leave me the fuck alone after I pressured you.

So you will be lynched and then forgotten.

I'm guessing at this point that you are a bomb


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because Jess wasn't the _mafia killer_.





SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I think he did. But he did it randomly. Like he was saying in the thread an open state. Jess who are you... As if he was thinking theres a chance she got be either town or mafia. And took a chance to gamble on her and lost. That is my view of the situation. I mean I think he could of picked anyone and at random he chose Jess....



Read my quote. If he targeted Jessica, it would have said she was the mafia killer. And it didn't, which proves my point that he targeted a different potential mafia.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I thought if you tried to recruit Mafia regardless of what they are you die. So she didn't have to be mafia killer to kill Bioness.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

You don't have to be Mafia killer to kill the recruiter


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Because Jess wasn't the _mafia killer_.


It doesn't matter what Mafia role it was even say's if the recruiter target's Mafia they die. 

So It could of been any of them that Bioness targeted but unfortunately we don't know.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

1. >.> 
2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
3. Chaos
4. Chiba 
5. Cubey Town (by my own account)
6. Fireworks Jack of all Trades
7. Jessicα Mafia
8. Jiraiya the Gallant Hated Townie
9. Jαmes
10. Legend 
11. LegendaryBeauty 
12. Nois 
13. Rafaella
14. sarun uchiha Town
15. Shin - Zangetsu 
16. Shark Skin 
17. Sito: 
18. SonnyBillWilliams Town
19. Thdyingbreed Town
20. VastoLorDae Town

Narrowing down them suspects


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Darn it. But yeah I see what you all mean lol. If Awesome had put somthing else, it would have given it away. And I thought Chiba and I had something. But if so, why does Awesome still have Mafia Killer up as a role?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Here's why:




Awesome said:


> *Mafia Killer has attacked the Skitzo, but survives due needing two attacks to kill him.*
> 
> *Skitzo: It takes two attacks to kill the skitzo.*


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Cos the Mafia Killer attacked you. LOL thats why you are down to one life.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I am still sold, but I can see nobody is trying to hear me on this one, and so can you. If I had it my way, I would have the vig's kill you asap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Cubey said:


> Oh in response to your edits, your posts are all the evidence I need  I am sure you are scum *and willing to put my pro-town neck on your lynch.*



Just thought this was something others would like to see.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Cos the Mafia Killer attacked you. LOL thats why you are down to one life.



Darn. I put them together as the same role then lolololol. I confused myself.

Then I'll have to look around to see who that might be


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I do agree about Sito though. Investigate him at night.

Night vigs, kill either LB or Shin depending on who lives.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

First day phase and 822 posts

I'm enjoying reading this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright, I've had enough of this farce. Cubey's mafia, he's going to have me, aka a powerful pro-town role, killed off and then claim ignorance. His posts are littered with back doors and references that foreshadow his obvious leaving of my lynch once it's in full-swing. Lynch his ass and redeem yourself from the miserable towning.

*[Vote lynch Cubey]*


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Alright, I've had enough of this farce. Cubey's mafia, he's going to have me, aka a powerful pro-town role, killed off and then claim ignorance. His posts are littered with back doors and references that foreshadow his obvious leaving of my lynch once it's in full-swing. Lynch his ass and redeem yourself from the miserable towning.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*



AHA! Revealed at last


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> I do agree about Sito though. Investigate him at night.
> 
> Night vigs, kill either LB or Shin depending on who lives.



I say we investigate Sito *real cop

Night vig go for LB

We should lynch Shin. He's scum 100% sure. Trust me.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Votes, activity, everything updated, usual stuff here, etc.



Awesome, I've posted several times..How do I only have 1 x?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

This one phase has almost as many posts/pages as my mafia games lol. They both had 1,019 posts


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> AHA! You _are_ the fucking bomb! That's why you've been wanting me to lynch you all this time, and it's also why you're scared I'll leave the wagon once it's gained momentum.



First off, I've never heard of a _mafia_ bomb. That was your first bullshit scum slip. Bombs are almost always pro-town, and serve as a danger to both sides.

Second, I said that you wanted to lead the lynch then abandon it so you can claim the town killed me, and not you. Which is an obvious as fuck mafia tactic that's older than dirt.

Third, your attempt to twist my words has not gone unnoticed. Nor has your doubts about my lynch, and subsequently, your contradictions with previous statements. "I'm so sure she's mafia, unshakable faith" and then as soon as I start coming at you, "I'm not so suspicious of you anymore."

My ass. Hang yourself or I'll have you hung.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

seriously, there's a lot of posts here


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> 1. >.>
> 2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
> *3. Chaos
> 4. Chiba *
> ...



Don't strike out the name of the ones who are still alive. Makes it seem like you're dead. 

Edit: You could remove the strikes for the still living players, and bold the ones who you're unsure of. Like Above


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I know I said read everything twice but this ain't happening.

Good thing I decided to read every page twice 

EDIT: Lynch Shin guys. He hasn't even said anything yet.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

shin is probably trying to read the phase


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol 

The phase from hell.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> shin is probably trying to read the phase



True. I'll make my decision once he posts his defense.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> First off, I've never heard of a _mafia_ bomb. That was your first bullshit scum slip. Bombs are almost always pro-town, and serve as a danger to both sides.
> 
> Second, I said that you wanted to lead the lynch then abandon it so you can claim the town killed me, and not you. Which is an obvious as fuck mafia tactic that's older than dirt.
> 
> ...



I've personally played games with Mafia bombs  Webcomics 

And if I lead the lynch, then I take the blame for you. No way I can avoid any stigma after that long-ass post.

Twist what words? You mean this 




LegendaryBeauty said:


> As is your ignorance.
> 
> *[Vote lynch LegendaryBeauty]*





LegendaryBeauty said:


> You only pushed for my lynch after I was banned.
> 
> You're barking up the wrong tree, Cubey. If there's a shred of pro-town goodness in you, you'll realize this and look elsewhere.
> 
> Or we can lynch me and then immediately kill you via the vigilante in the night. Your choice.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Then you'd better push for my lynch, shouldn't you? You've got my full support. I approve of this lynch.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lynch me, everyone. Lord knows that you don't need a player of my calibre around.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Well damn. The only person sold on an LB wagon (aside from myself) changed votes.
> 
> Whatever shall I do to ensure my demise now? I'm at a loss.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> If you're so sold on my lynch, fucking push for it. Don't be a wimp and give up after only a few tries. That portrays the idea of you not being serious in it in the first place. If you're so sure you've snagged a potential mafia, go all out, as opposed to just conforming to town's whims and popularity. Be your own player, not town's saviour, especially since town is generally apathetic, _pathetic_ sheep.



Almost harassing me to lynch you once I moved onto other people? And then trying to blame me for whatever disaster happens with your death? Spare me, your lynch is on your own head, you begged me to get the wagon rolling

Rofl, you will never have me hung, you're too weak


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

it is a shit load to read through
i had to read over 500 posts earlier
what a crok of shit 
and its only day 1 between 20 players


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> and its only day 1 between 20 players



Exactly what I was thinking 

Look how many posts I gained from this game alone


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey's getting confident. How cute.

We'll see who has the last laugh. You started this lynch, you were so adamant, and now you're acting like you've struck gold. But really, you've just dug your own grave.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Do you think people who are reading to catch up with whats happening now will catch up if we keep posting... Hmm... Let's find out.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cubey's getting confident. How cute.
> 
> We'll see who has the last laugh. You started this lynch, you were so adamant, and now you're acting like you've struck gold. But really, you've just dug your own grave.



I'll take this to be another bomb hint.

Don't care, you're done


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Make sure to keep it in mind. You also sound so sure.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE No Lynch]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 16, 2011)

Well Shin was lurking this topic for quite a while and I thought he was catching up. Since he hasn't defended himself. More likely suspect then LB at this point.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LegendaryBeauty]*

Lulz, you won't kill me LB.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Your text didn't turn red.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Do you think people who are reading to catch up with whats happening now will catch up if we keep posting... Hmm... Let's find out.


probably not, but thats all about schedules



Cubey said:


> *[CHANGE VOTE No Lynch]*



lol dude what?
really?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone who has common sense should lynch Cubey. It's either him or me, and I doubt you'd want my death.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I can reveal if you suspect me 

I'd rather not do it cuz it ruins small games but meh.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish we had a way to kill both Cubey and LB. Would make things alot easier.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey, since you're so certain I'm mafia, care to make a wager?.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Cubey, since you're so certain I'm mafia, care to make a wager?.



This is getting good.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol       bets


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I remember the last time I made a wager with you  Fuck no


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

But you've got nothing to fear if I'm mafia, don't you? I thought you were 100% sure. Are you doubting yourself?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't care. I wont be forced to wear another transgender Vegeta set ever again.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

So you express doubt in your vindication. How interesting. Not to mention no one said anything about sets.

I notice your custom title remains the same after I set you free. Is it there to remind yourself you're never going back?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Is LB some sort of dominatrix?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

hahahahahahaha

edit: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys are probably both Town...

Meanwhile, Mafia is sitting back laughing



SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Is LB some sort of dominatrix?



More like an E-Sadist


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Alright what's your condition 

It's still a no


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Nothing much. Just a simplistic name change~


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol another name change bet


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Chiba said:


> You guys are probably both Town...
> 
> Meanwhile, Mafia is sitting back laughing
> 
> ...





Rafaella said:


> hahahahahahaha
> 
> edit: BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



LOL                                    .


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Actually fuck it, Chiba's right, I'm tired of this game. LB, we are both town, and I give up trying to lynch you.

Shin - Zangetsu is the obvious Mafia. Legend is also sus, someone investigate him tonight.

*[CHANGE VOTE Shin]*


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

To LegendaryBeauty'sBitchV2? 

/dead


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

I wish more people would make those bets more often. It really ups the tension and improves the game play


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Actually fuck it, Chiba's right, I'm tired of this game. LB, we are both town, and I give up trying to lynch you.
> 
> Shin - Zangetsu is the obvious Mafia. Legend is also sus, someone investigate him tonight.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE Shin]*


what was the point of your tl;dr?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

What a pity. I was looking forward to another bitch.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> To LegendaryBeauty'sBitchV2?
> 
> /dead



Exactly :ho


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Actually fuck it, Chiba's right, I'm tired of this game. LB, we are both town, and I give up trying to lynch you.
> 
> Shin - Zangetsu is the obvious Mafia. Legend is also sus, someone investigate him tonight.
> 
> *[CHANGE VOTE Shin]*



I say we investigate Sito.

And press Legend tomorrow.


----------



## Savage (Jul 16, 2011)

You're a bitch Cubey!!!!! Take the fuckin bet!

/Azn'ing
/Dead
/Encouraging words


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> what was the point of your tl;dr?



If you read it like the others, it was to accuse LB, Shin, and Legend.

Alright enough games, lynch Shin, he had alot of shenanigans yesterday.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I like how he went from his unshakable faith, to not as suspicious, to confirmed mafia, to a coward. All in the first phase.

It's a pity you didn't take it, Cubey. You could've got to name the terms and I'd have fulfilled them, providing I did indeed turn up mafia.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> If you read it like the others, it was to accuse LB, Shin, and Legend.
> 
> Alright enough games, lynch Shin, he had alot of shenanigans yesterday.


you were so convinced and shit
lb didn't even have to pull out a tl;dr
< disappoint
*[change vote lynch shin-z]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I said we should have lynched Shin


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I like how he went from his unshakable faith, to not as suspicious, to confirmed mafia, to a coward. All in the first phase.
> 
> It's a pity you didn't take it, Cubey. You could've got to name the terms and I'd have fulfilled them, providing I did indeed turn up mafia.



And I would take that chance?



I'm not as foolish as Deiboom


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you were so convinced and shit
> lb didn't even have to pull out a tl;dr
> < disappoint



LB's got mind control over Cubert. 

*[Vote Lynch Shin-Z]*

^I'm good with that too


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not a chance if it's a certainty, as you portrayed. Guess this means everything you said was bullshit and you weren't man enough to stick to your guns, regardless of the outcome. Unlike Deiboom.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm more inclined to lynch Shin.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Shin-Zangetsu]*





Fireworks said:


> Idk, Shin seems more solid to me.





Fireworks said:


> I say we investigate Sito *real cop
> 
> Night vig go for LB
> 
> We should lynch Shin. He's scum 100% sure. Trust me.



           .


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Okay, you can't provoke me though  And I'll admit, I was never actually certain of you. Not as much as Shin.

Anyways, Shin currently has majority. It won't be long until he's lynched, and then you guys can either investigate/kill Sito/Legend.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Like I said, backtracking on his words. Just lynch him and be done with it. He can't get any scummier.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

lol cubey, you have dug your own hole here


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

cubey and LB

and why are you lynching shin? he hasn't posted yet.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Rofl no. You will see I was on point when this day ends


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> cubey and LB
> 
> and why are you lynching shin? he hasn't posted yet.



Read what Cubey posted earlier. It makes a lot of sense


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Because people tend to be cowards and go for the weakest/those who haven't defended themselves. Lynch Cubey and justify my suspicions.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

making circumstances fit your theories is not being convincing


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

^                             .


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah, LB was the only one I did that for, and that's because we had our own side lynch thing going on.

Shin is definitely scum, and Legend and Sito are very sus. That's all there really is to it. Feel free to draw your own conclusions though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I've pretty much pointed out what needs to be done and Cubey pointed out why. I suppose I should just do the finishing touches on some things needed for the Liar Game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I didn't read Cubey's thing for LB. I only paid attention to his view of Shin. And if Shin has a bullshit defense or if he says something I don't like, I'm lynching his ass.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I didn't read Cubey's thing for LB. I only paid attention to his view of Shin. And if Shin has a bullshit defense or if he says something I don't like, I'm lynching his ass.



 Exactly


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because people tend to be cowards and go for the weakest/those who haven't defended themselves. Lynch Cubey and justify my suspicions.



Why are you defending Shin? It's pretty obvious he's scum.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Read what Cubey posted earlier. It makes a lot of sense



I read it, still not swayed 

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Why are you defending Shin? It's pretty obvious he's scum.



On what grounds? I'm just saying people who don't say anything aren't suddenly mafia. I could care less what he is or isn't.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Aw Shin is back. Now please shed some light. Defend yourself


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I did a number on my credibility by attacking LB 



Sito said:


> I read it, still not swayed
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Cubey]*



Obvious mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Obvious mafia.



Obvious mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

You tried to incriminate me and you're just now realizing your credibility has been shot.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

That was an excellent post Cubey. Just wrong as hell. 

Lynching me is the biggest waste of time ever. I'm town. Fireworks being 100% sure has no idea what he's talking about. Also I'll be blunt, I doubt LB is mafia, indy maybe, but not mafia.

Here's your mafia:

Chiba
Legend 
Cubey
Rafaella

I'm so obvious town. Cubey is trying to lead town to doom. 
I'll outlast you all anyway and win with town. Come at me Fireworks and co with your broken scumdars.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

As per the usual, I've left several clues as to my role. It's really up to you to realize where they are and what they mean.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I can understand why I'm on there, but why Chiba and Raf?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> That was an excellent post Cubey. Just wrong as hell.
> 
> Lynching me is the biggest waste of time ever. I'm town. Fireworks being 100% sure has no idea what he's talking about. Also I'll be blunt, I doubt LB is mafia, indy maybe, but not mafia.
> 
> ...


You didn't do anything for yourself with this post. 

This just confirms my mafia vibe I'm getting from you.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> That was an excellent post Cubey. Just wrong as hell.
> 
> Lynching me is the biggest waste of time ever. I'm town. Fireworks being 100% sure has no idea what he's talking about. Also I'll be blunt, I doubt LB is mafia, indy maybe, but not mafia.
> 
> ...



Not get your lynches off shin, he came with an actual list, although I doubt chiba is mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Cubey]*

Lol. Fireworks. You're absolutely certain I'm mafia. Give us a tl;dr as to why.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

And I came up with a list too. Did you disregard it because you were on it? 

I dont work for mafia Shin.

And what the hell is a tl;dr. What does that even mean?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *And I came up with a list too. Did you disregard it because you were on it? *
> 
> I dont work for mafia Shin.



Yes, becuase it has one obvious townie


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yes, becuase it has one obvious townie



Who? The closet thing to possibly being a townie is TBD who claimed the cop.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

> Lynching me is the biggest waste of time ever. I'm town.



Ok, stop lynching him. His defense is foolproof.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> That was an excellent post Cubey. Just wrong as hell.
> 
> Lynching me is the biggest waste of time ever. I'm town. Fireworks being 100% sure has no idea what he's talking about. Also I'll be blunt, I doubt LB is mafia, indy maybe, but not mafia.
> 
> ...


you can investigate me to learn if i'm town or mafia
or just attack me and eliminate the variable that generic townies create



Fireworks said:


> And I came up with a list too. Did you disregard it because you were on it?
> 
> I dont work for mafia Shin.
> 
> And what the hell is a tl;dr. What does that even mean?



too long; didn't read


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

That's actually a great defense 

anyways, lynch fireworks becuase he is going to sway some of you guys the wrong way.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

At least we are closer to finishing this phase..........................................................................................................................................................


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Mafia forrealz

- Shin
- Sito
- Legend

And when is this shit ending


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you can investigate me to learn if i'm town or mafia
> or just attack me and eliminate the variable that generic townies create
> 
> 
> ...


If that's the case then no. I don't pour everyone ounce of my being to type something just to have someone call it bullshit


Sito said:


> That's actually a great defense
> 
> anyways, lynch fireworks becuase he is going to sway some of you guys the wrong way.



Okay mafia. Where is town right now?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

In a little bit less than 2 hours.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

we're gonna have over 1k posts itt by the time this phase ends


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

It is doing wonders for my post count though. Apart from that the pros are quite low cos we are just playing Tennis atm going back and forward.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Okay townie. Where is town right now?


We are lynching another townie(shin), becuase of a mafia(cubey) and a townies broken scumdar(you)


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> It is doing wonders for my post count though. Apart from that the pros are quite low cos we are just playing Tennis atm going back and forward.



 that's why I spam games, 
I just lost over 400 posts because a convo was archived tho


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito you and your buddy are convincing no one

anyways

1. >.> 
2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
3. Chaos
4. Chiba 
5. Cubey Town (by my own account)
6. Fireworks Jack of all Trades
7. Jessicα Mafia
8. Jiraiya the Gallant Hated Townie
9. Jαmes
10. Legend Sus
11. LegendaryBeauty Apparently town
12. Nois 
13. Rafaella
14. sarun uchiha Town
15. Shin - Zangetsu Sus
16. Shark Skin 
17. Sito: Sus
18. SonnyBillWilliams Town
19. Thdyingbreed Town
20. VastoLorDae Town

Narrowing down them suspects


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I get why you find me suspicious cubey 
But why legend?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> We are lynching another townie(shin), becuase of a mafia(cubey) and a townies broken scumdar(you)



We are lynching mafia/townie with shitty defense (shin), because of shifty townie (cubey) and a townie that has a 100% scumdar (me)


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

at if LB and Cubey are both mafia and this is a big display lol.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

no ones scumdar is 100 percent accurate


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> that's why I spam games,
> I just lost over 400 posts because a convo was archived tho



Haha I think I have to get more involved in these games posting in them are so far but they do take alot of you. I mean I started this game aged 19. Now I am 30 and we are still on day 1.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And I came up with a list too. Did you disregard it because you were on it?
> 
> I dont work for mafia Shin.
> 
> And what the hell is a tl;dr. What does that even mean?



I didn't disregard the list. I just have my own. 
Regardless of her affiliation I don't personally find some like Sito suspicious. Not for now anyway. 

But as I said. I'm not worried what any of you think since I'll outlast you.

As I have said. This lynch is a major waste of time. YOU CANNOT GET RID ME WITH THIS LYNCH and it will achieve nothing for town..


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Especially not fireworks', who is probably only 25% accurate.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> no ones scumdar is 100 percent accurate



I know. Mine is operating at 25% 

As far as I can tell, I'm surrounded by scum


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> I didn't disregard the list. I just have my own.
> Regardless of her affiliation I don't personally find some like Sito suspicious. Not for now anyway.
> 
> But as I said. I'm not worried what any of you think since I'll outlast you.
> ...



. That's odd.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I know. Mine is operating at 25%
> 
> As far as I can tell, I'm surrounded by cum



Well get out of your dads room


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

You changed it


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

you saw my quote and changed yours


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

What's odd. I'm excellent at defending myself. If I don't it means I don't really care. If I don't care then whatever you bring against me is useless. 

Start hunting bro. You don't wanna throw all your weight behind this. You've got a rep to uphold.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey you asshat i was asleep, if you look at my post count you noyice there was a gap between my last string of posts on NF to my Recent one i was obviously afk, i was asleep from 6:30am-3 pm, which during that time you guys took care of jessica, who i was explaining the reasoning of her being scum  around hope off my dick scum

*[VOTE LYNCH CUBEY]*

I like how you missed my posts to Fireworks who was protecting TDB and TDB himself, saying once i found someone scummier, and guess what thats you


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> at if LB and Cubey are both mafia and this is a big display lol.



Crossed my mind

They're both pretty good schemers, and drawing everyone into their pong game could be a tactic of some sort

But it's still Day 1, what good could come from that on day 1?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

No. What you said was weird unless you tried to hint at your role. Maybe I'm thinking too hard.

And a rep lol? Nah, I decided I don't have to prove anything to anyone.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Crossed my mind
> 
> They're both pretty good schemers, and drawing everyone into their pong game could be a tactic of some sort
> 
> But it's still Day 1, what good could come from that on day 1?



Nah LB is town, cubey just wants to get rid of her becuase he's afraid of her scumdar.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

And besides Shin, I didn't start hunting until phase 2. 

And Sito stfu lol. Do you know how much like mafia you sound?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there a role that would allow Cubey to know LB's scum from the start


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey, they're starting a wagon on you bro.

If I were you, I would reveal before it's too late. You don't have to however.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And besides Shin, I didn't start hunting until phase 2.
> 
> And Sito stfu. Do you know how much like mafia you sound?



Day two huh?
''Shin is 100% mafia''
''Shin is definitely mafia''
Your words...on day one. 

Don't get irritated with me brah. I'm deliberately yanking your tail.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is there a role that would allow Cubey to know LB's scum from the start



we dont know
the role list is hidden afterall


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Day two huh?
> ''Shin is 100% mafia''
> ''Shin is definitely mafia''
> Your words...on day one.
> ...



Yep. I threw around names and stuff but I didn't settle down and got to business until day two remember?

I'm not irriated. Although your gameplay is drastically different


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is there a role that would allow Cubey to know LB's scum from the start



If there is, it isn't Cubey. Although he seemed sure earlier, he has since recanted.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yep. I threw around names and stuff but I didn't settle down and got to business until day two remember?
> 
> I'm not irriated. Although your gameplay is drastically different



I'm always scared of trying a different approach to the game in fear of people going "HE USUALLY PLAYS IT DIFFERENT"




Chiba said:


> If there is, it isn't Cubey. Although he seemed sure earlier, he has since recanted.


Yeah at one point I thought he might be a mason or whatever, but he's been just all about LB, and sporadically switched to other people.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm always scared of trying a different approach to the game in fear of people going "HE USUALLY PLAYS IT DIFFERENT"



Yep a lot of people are lol

So who do you suspect?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yep. I threw around names and stuff but I didn't settle down and got to business until day two remember?
> 
> I'm not irriated. Although your gameplay is drastically different



shin is adjusting his style of play so he can get away as mafia when he is mafia


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm always scared of trying a different approach to the game in fear of people going "HE USUALLY PLAYS IT DIFFERENT"



Same, but when I have roles like these I usually act as suspicious as I can, 

with lots of smileys.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Same, but when I have roles like these I usually act as suspicious as I can,
> 
> with lots of smileys.





Nois said:


> I'm always scared of trying a different approach to the game in fear of people going "HE USUALLY PLAYS IT DIFFERENT"
> 
> Yeah at one point I thought he might be a mason or whatever, but he's been just all about LB, and sporadically switched to other people.



Stop redirecting the focus of the thread.

So you're sus of Cubey just like them...


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yep a lot of people are lol
> 
> So who do you suspect?


I find Cubey fishy, but to the same extent I find LB fishy. Cubey however is more chaotic, as he spontaneously barks at other people, when his LB arguments are not listened to.

I have nothing against Shin just yet, but I wasn't reading the past few pages yet.


Sito said:


> Same, but when I have roles like these I usually act as suspicious as I can,
> 
> with lots of smileys.



You're a tricky one


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Why aren't you suspicious of him, Fireworks? He's accused every name under the sun, claims he's so absolutely sure, that he has unshakable faith in the scumread of the player, and insists beyond a doubt they're mafia. The moment you ask him to step up and take faith in his words and make actions based on his self-proclaimed unshakable faith, he suddenly backs down, says he wasn't sure the entire time, but surprise surprise, he's oh so sure of someone else. Not to mention his words were riddled with back doors to save himself incase he was wrong (which he would've been), and twists words to fit his cause.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

who are you sus of fw?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I find Cubey fishy, but to the same extent I find LB fishy. Cubey however is more chaotic, as he spontaneously barks at other people, when his LB arguments are not listened to.
> 
> I have nothing against Shin just yet, but I wasn't reading the past few pages yet.
> 
> ...



And you don't think anyone else is acting weird


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

hehehehehehehe
i was gonna do this after he changed his vote initially but whatevs
*[change vote lynch cubey]*
not convinced on anyone else really


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm curious how I'm suspicious, actually. What exactly warranted distrust?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> who are you sus of fw?


1. Shin
2. Sito
3. Nois
4. Rafaella 

Those are the only ones I can think of right now.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why aren't you suspicious of him, Fireworks? He's accused every name under the sun, claims he's so absolutely sure, that he has unshakable faith in the scumread of the player, and insists beyond a doubt they're mafia. The moment you ask him to step up and take faith in his words and make actions based on his self-proclaimed unshakable faith, he suddenly backs down, says he wasn't sure the entire time, but surprise surprise, he's oh so sure of someone else. Not to mention his words were riddled with back doors to save himself incase he was wrong (which he would've been), and twists words to fit his cause.


Probably because I'm surrounded by mafia right now.

He is sus to me but not my highest priority


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And you don't think anyone else is acting weird



I'm just trying to focus on one person. And voice those suspicions about a single person at a time as far as possible. I'm ignoring Sito for now due to the same game pattern as in the FF game. I don't like the people who don't post much however.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

so it's 5-5 now?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'm just trying to focus on one person. And voice those suspicions about a single person at a time as far as possible. I'm ignoring Sito for now due to the same game pattern as in the FF game. I don't like the people who don't post much however.



How is focusing on just one person going to get us anywhere exactly?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Chiba
Nois 
Legend

My current top three.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> so it's 5-5 now?



*[Vote lynch Cubey]*

Telling FW why I find Cubey suspicious made me decide to act on that suspicion. This stale shit needs to move a bit, so we get new hints.

And why am I suspicious to you FW and Shin?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Why do you find Chiba sus Shin?

And Cubey if I were you, I'd take my role to the grave.

Edit: Jk role reveal if you want. But either way it's a lose lose situation.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

get new hints?
there's over 900 posts divided by 20 people
we should all the info we need for the rest of the game


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

This game is huge for only 20 people.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> get new hints?
> there's over 900 posts divided by 20 people
> we should all the info we need for the rest of the game



Post something contributive man 

I don't want to think of you as mafia.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Didn't you suspect LB too, eh Fireworks? 
What's changed?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> This game is huge for only 20 people.



You trolled my existence.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Didn't you suspect LB too, eh Fireworks?
> What's changed?



I've never really suspected her.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

And cubey will forever be day 1 lynched again


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

You should be proud


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> And cubey will forever be day 1 lynched again





Nois said:


> You should be proud



How many contributive things have you all actually said? 


Oh so you and Chiba are like me and Friday?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

A lot, by telling you not to lynch shin 

do you really think your broken scumdar is contributing ?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> How many contributive things have you all actually said?



I've said that I'll refrain from lynhing too soon, and tried to read through the post carefully as I'm massively out of mafia shape

I proise to be increasingly more contributive


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Post something contributive man
> 
> I don't want to think of you as mafia.



i'll start doing that from day 2 if i find anything out of the ordinary


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> A lot, by telling you not to lynch shin
> 
> do you really think your broken scumdar is contributing ?



Shin is mafia 

It's being repaired now  Funny how you've only come at the most active people's scumdars. You're mafia.

And Awesome, if you're reading this, you're a TROLL.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Chiba
> Nois
> Legend
> 
> My current top three.



Shin-bro, you got it wrong...at least for me. 

Are you just mad cuz I voted for you?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

_Fireworks 	182
Cubey 	103
LegendaryBeauty 	97
Sito 	91
Rafaella 	70_

aiyannys been spamming a lot


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Shin is mafia
> 
> It's being repaired now
> 
> And Awesome, if you're reading this, you're a TROLL.



skitzo always sounded like a fun role
i got killed on night 1 the 2 times i got it though :/


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Shin is mafia
> 
> *It's being repaired now
> *
> And Awesome, if you're reading this, you're a TROLL.



exactly, you even admit that everyone on your list now is most likely town.

Trying to troll us fw?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> _Fireworks 	182
> Cubey 	103
> LegendaryBeauty 	97
> Sito 	91
> ...



just keeping up to date with the direction this game is heading in


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> skitzo always sounded like a fun role
> i got killed on night 1 the 2 times i got it though :/



Well it is fun. Except when you have to prove yourself


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> exactly, you even admit that everyone on your list now is most likely town.
> 
> Trying to troll us fw?



That's my back door


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

This game is confusing me


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

So has anything developed yet or just he said/she said atm?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> This game is confusing me



MAFIA                    .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Well it is fun. Except when you have to prove yourself


play as a generic in that case


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> So has anything developed yet or just he said/she said atm?



Nothing. All they think about is how sus Cubey is. It's almost as if they all went stupid and can't think. They don't suspect anyone else.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> MAFIA                    .



NO I'M NOT


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> play as a generic in that case



That's what I'm going to try and do.

EDIT: Yes you are Nois


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Ooooh I'm going to wait for 1,000


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

almost 1k


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Chiba said:


> Shin-bro, you got it wrong...at least for me.
> 
> Are you just mad cuz I voted for you?



I didn't even know you voted me bro, I'd never spite the Chibster or anyone......but you's a chameleon and I'm watching the foliage. The moment you move I'll see you.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Great, I'm never fucking trying to be active on day 1 again


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

nope                 .


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

missed 1k ;_;


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

How long left Awesome?

EDIT: Thinking about it, Will Mafia be posting? I mean the game is on its final legs. Surely they will just be lurking and observing wondering who to vote for. I hope they are much quicker than us at doing this too.

BOOM 1k BAYBAY!


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

get                    .

sonny


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

1,000 post get .


NO THE LOSER GOT IT


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ;_____________________________________;


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> 1,000 post get .



              .


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> .



You missed it too


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

you 1k junkies


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

fireworks is this a post counting section?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Yes, it is actually.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> NO THE LOSER GOT IT



The fuck did you say?


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Good to know Awesome


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

posting since it's a post counting section


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Shin is mafia
> 
> It's being repaired now  Funny how you've only come at the most active people's scumdars. You're mafia.
> 
> And Awesome, if you're reading this, you're a TROLL.



Lol, this is hilarious. You must have dropped it in water if you still think I'm mafia. But as I've said, it's inconsequential what anyone (mafia or town) thinks, says or does because it will just be a waste of time.

Nah Chiba, our rivalry ain't based on lynches just vigs and investigations.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

When's this phase ending awsome?

also have james and chaos posted?


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Is there any profit from getting the 1k other than eternal retard glory? [which would be enough for me as a matter of fact]




Sito said:


> When's this phase ending awsome?
> 
> also have james and chaos posted?



They have, but I think only James had the req 3 posts.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> Is there any profit from getting the 1k other than eternal retard glory? [which would be enough for me as a matter of fact]



It is said that zaru reps you when you get a 1k                         .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol, this is hilarious. You must have dropped it in water if you still think I'm mafia. But as I've said, it's inconsequential what anyone (mafia or town) thinks, says or does because it will just be a waste of time.
> 
> Nah Chiba, our rivalry ain't based on lynches just vigs and investigations.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> It is said that zaru reps you when you get a 1k                         .



He gets a PM about people getting 1k or what


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> fireworks is this a post counting section?


Yep


SonnyBillWilliams said:


> The fuck did you say?


You read right


Sito said:


> It is said that zaru reps you when you get a 1k                         .





Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Lol, this is hilarious. You must have dropped it in water if you still think I'm mafia. But as I've said, it's inconsequential what anyone (mafia or town) thinks, says or does because it will just be a waste of time.
> 
> Nah Chiba, our rivalry ain't based on lynches just vigs and investigations.


You're mafia.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks - such a repwhore and postwhore 

how much do you got now?


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

nooo fireworks is a repslut


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> nooo fireworks is a repslut



 I read the convo you guys had


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

really?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Yep
> 
> You read right



Fucking Berk.

If I was the doctor I would leave you to die.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You're mafia.



Excellent! Conviction. Superb, you got me, I couldn't hide it from you coz your radar's just to good. I couldn't even defend myself.

Hey everybody, I'm mafia, kill me. Make sure Fireworks gets the cred for this one absolutely. He's on fire!

See ya'll next dayphase though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

repwhores smh


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

I like rep


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

then send me nudes


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin hinting at a role that can survive the lynch. Highly unlikely on generic game unless Governor saved you.

And look at people trying to split votes off by voting for Cubey.

*[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> then send me nudes



I'm a troll a bit


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I was kidding, my mom was in my room when i saw it, good thing she was fixing my clothes in my closet


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> I was kidding, my mom was in my room when i saw it, good thing she was fixing my clothes in my closet



I know you were
Hence two pics xD


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Fireworks - such a repwhore and postwhore
> 
> how much do you got now?





Legend said:


> nooo fireworks is a repslut





Sito said:


> I read the convo you guys had


 You guys, no I'm not!


SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Fucking Berk.
> 
> If I was the doctor I would leave you to die.


I'm already dead 


sarun uchiha said:


> Shin hinting at a role that can survive the lynch. Highly unlikely on generic game unless Governor saved you.
> 
> And look at people trying to split votes off by voting for Cubey.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*



Where have you been lol

That's why earlier when Shin hinted that, I said it was odd. I don't think there would be a governor in a generic game. Plus if he's the governor for real, he should still die.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I'm already dead
> 
> 
> Where have you been lol



No you're not


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

I know I'm not


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

the doctor won't save his ass                   .


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Would be helpful to know, who the doctor is


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

I hope so. One less Septic Tank is always a good thing.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

sonny, are you hinting the doctor?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Nah hahaha. I am using cockney slang.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> Shin hinting at a role that can survive the lynch. Highly unlikely on generic game unless Governor saved you.
> 
> And look at people trying to split votes off by voting for Cubey.
> 
> *[Change Vote Lynch Shin - Zangetsu]*



Who said I could survive or even stop the lynch? 

I said it wouldn't make a difference what anyone does or says, you cannot remove me, I'll be here on the last day. This is amusing. I've hinted like hell. I'm not saying my role but any vig's or mafia kills or lynches will be an *absolute waste of time* because they won't change a damn thing. You're wasting your time not mine, I'm chillaxed. 

I have majority anyway. If it's so hard to understand. See ya'll next day phase.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Where have you been lol
> 
> That's why earlier when Shin hinted that, I said it was odd. I don't think there would be a governor in a generic game. Plus if he's the governor for real, he should still die.


Reading every post in this thread since I logged off yesterday.

Governors can't usually save themselves in games. Heck, the type of governors you find in my game is like anomaly.
Unlynchable roles are not a basic game role too.

This is shin obviously trying to get out of the lynch.

Also, notice him saying "town, mafia" in his posts. This is so if he gets out of this lynch but if Cop investigates him and finds him guilty, he can say that he is independent.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I call bullshit on you claiming ghost shin


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

omg when does this phase end?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

should be in 30 mins, seeing first post on front page.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Who said I could survive or even stop the lynch?
> 
> I said it wouldn't make a difference what anyone does or says, you cannot remove me, I'll be here on the last day. This is amusing. I've hinted like hell. I'm not saying my role but any vig's or mafia kills or lynches will be an *absolute waste of time* because they won't change a damn thing. You're wasting your time not mine, I'm chillaxed.
> 
> I have majority anyway. If it's so hard to understand. See ya'll next day phase.


I don't get your role then.
It only seems that you are trying to put doubts in our minds so that we get the lynch off you.


Sito said:


> I call bullshit on you claiming ghost shin


Ghosts are no generic role. roles in this game are basic roles.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> I hope so. One less Septic Tank is always a good thing.



Hinting the doctor this early is silly.

You're supposed to lie low if you have that role.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

LOL! If you think I have doctor.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

@sarun - This says generic but if it really was thered only be like, 

1 cop, 1 doc, 1 vigi, 1 bulletproof. 

we have seen a skitzo(with 2 lives, what is this), and a mason recruiter. 

Awsome is just trolling us by calling this a generic game.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

dont hint at being the doctor lol


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> @sarun - This says generic but if it really was thered only be like,
> 
> 1 cop, 1 doc, 1 vigi, 1 bulletproof.
> 
> ...


those are are all generic roles btw


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Septic Tank. Is Cockney Slang. Google it if you dont believe me.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> @sarun - This says generic but if it really was thered only be like,
> 
> 1 cop, 1 doc, 1 vigi, 1 bulletproof.
> 
> ...


those are generic roles that you can find in the link in OP. Non-generic roles are ones that NF themed games created ones with complex abilities.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Link removed

cop and doc, are really the only generic ones


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

SonnyBillWilliams said:


> Septic Tank. Is Cockney Slang. Google it if you dont believe me.



He's telling the truth, It means a yank.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Link removed
> 
> cop and doc, are really the only generic ones


mason recruiter and skitzo are there


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Looks like Sito figured it out. 

I am indeed town ghost. So vote or kill me. Trust me sarun, I've only ever been nailed with evidence. If I claim something I'm not my story never has holes.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> You guys, no I'm not!


liar.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Link removed
> 
> cop and doc, are really the only generic ones


click "roles'
then,
click "various mafia roles"
then, scroll around,  you will find the roles you think are not generic


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

basic roles - townie, mafia, cop and doc

those are in 'various mafia roles'.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Looks like Sito figured it out.
> 
> I am indeed town ghost. So vote or kill me. Trust me sarun, I've only ever been nailed with evidence. If I claim something I'm not my story never has holes.



I still call bulshit on your claim 

awesome, i'm negging you if you have that role in here and didn't give it to me


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> basic roles - townie, mafia, cop and doc
> 
> those are in 'various mafia roles'.



all the other roles are listed there
roles that are not generic are custom made roles like hax sk's


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh look, aiyannys not in invisible mode


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> Oh look, aiyannys not in invisible mode



now now
i'll go back to invisible mode later


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

~20 minutes till Night


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

You guys bought it  It's over, Shin found a way to squirm out my hold.

I won't reveal because that's a shitty way to win, and because nobody will take their votes off me.

Good luck townies


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Confirmed derp.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

... 

Cubes, Shin is probably getting lynched.



Awesome said:


> *Players* (Activity will be marked here as well.)
> 
> 1.       >.> *xx*
> 2. Bioness Generic Recruiter
> ...


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> You guys bought it  It's over, Shin found a way to squirm out my hold.
> 
> I won't reveal because that's a shitty way to win, and because nobody will take their votes off me.
> 
> Good luck townies



        . Did you see the vote count?


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Oh excellent then. I saw everybody change their votes a few pages back, that's why.

Where making it happen bro


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey's derpin' smh.


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

What happens if the votes are tied?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

We're so close to lynching Cubey. Take a chance on this, guys. We only need two votes on him.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

This shit lasts forever like a motherfucking twilight zone


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

If the votes are tied, it will be decided upon by RNG.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois, your vote will tie it. Vote Cubey, let RNG decide. 50/50 chance to get mafia either way.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

just like the zelda game


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

I've voted for Cubey already have I not? I'm not sure anymore, this phase's too long


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Sounds fair to me.

*[Vote Change No Lynch]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Your vote's on Jessica, but she's dead. Cubey is the way to go.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey. Town is making nothing happen tonight. We're just going down one count for mafia victory but you'll still have my vote. 
Town has achieved nothing with this lynch but it's okay, I'll come back tomorrow and tell you whom to vote for. 

Legend 
Chiba
Nois

These peeps are night vig material.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your vote's on Jessica, but she's dead. Cubey is the way to go.



I changed my vote since then:gio Awesome must've missed that.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Do it on the off chance you haven't! Time's a' tickin'.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

How the hell am i sus, what proof do you have?


Shin is just copying cubey(who is wrong i might add) to get on his good graces


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Dude        .


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

lol Nois being ordered by LB, and complying without question, smh 



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Cubey. Town is making nothing happen tonight. We're just going down one count for mafia victory but you'll still have my vote.
> Town has achieved nothing with this lynch but it's okay, I'll come back tomorrow and tell you whom to vote for.
> 
> Legend
> ...



> Claiming Ghost role
> Ghost being a custom Final Fantasy role


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure I have already. Won't be voting twice, that's not needed. I was explaining to Fireworks why I think Cubey's sus, and right after that said it made me vote.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

The dick-riding in this game is outrageous


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

I might have missed Nois's vote. Who did you vote for, Nois?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend, I know it's crazy


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> lol Nois being ordered by LB, and complying without question, smh
> 
> 
> 
> ...



First of all, I'm not complying. And second, how is ghost FF exclusive

Awesome, I voted Cubey.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Then can you locate the post and quote it, to show Awesome his mistake?


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Legend said:


> The dick-riding in this game is outrageous



fw dickriding lb
shin dickriding pubey
who else?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> First of all, I'm not complying. And second, how is ghost FF exclusive
> 
> Awesome, I voted Cubey.



Because I think that was the first game with that role. Hosted by Awesome.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois said:


> *[Vote lynch Cubey]*
> 
> Telling FW why I find Cubey suspicious made me decide to act on that suspicion. This stale shit needs to move a bit, so we get new hints.
> 
> And why am I suspicious to you FW and Shin?



Here you go.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> fw dickriding lb
> shin dickriding pubey
> who else?



you dickriding me


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

I have never seen that role used in any game ever, except FF. It's not on the mafia site either.

Anyways, I hope Shin gets lynched and Awesome ends this asap.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you dickriding me



what is this smh 

*vote lynch aiyanny*


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm sure I've seen the ghost role somewhere else, not sure if it was called ghost but it had that ability.


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Here you go.



Thanks for finding it. And haha, that reminds me Shin's on my tail for a long time now


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Legend, I know it's crazy


Its annoying and then im gonna get attacked at night because of it, when im innocent


Sito said:


> fw dickriding lb
> shin dickriding pubey
> who else?


Its only the beginning


Rafaella said:


> you dickriding me


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome hurry


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

One more vote to seal the deal. Or we go to RNG.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

If it's any consolation Legend, I am still really sus of Sito. Way more than you


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> what is this smh
> 
> *vote lynch aiyanny*


lets do naughty things in the dark so no one else can see


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

If Cubey's town I'm going to look closer at some people the next day


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

well the the vig not to attack me


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Nois, you should vote Shin  Don't be dense, I would be a horrible player as Mafia if I really was.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

none of you saw that I said pubey?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

And the phase is ending. Votes locked. Tie between pubes and Shin.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Get on Cubey's good side? 

My suspects are my own and my votes on Cubey. I'm the ghost, I don't need anybody's good grace. I'll be here when most of ya'll are gone. 

You guys are hilarious. Thinking I would claim a role as far out there as ghost in a 'Generics' themed game. Oh well. You'll have time to contemplate how dumb you're being overnight.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> lets do naughty things in the dark so no one else can see



aiyanny confirmed for mafia                                 .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

This is going to be good.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Awesome said:


> And the phase is ending. Votes locked. Tie between pubes and Shin.



you're going to troll us, I know you are


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Anyone wants to take a bet on who's being lynched?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> This is going to be good.



Care to have some popcorn?


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Yeah alright.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone wants to take a bet on who's being lynched?



What are the conditions?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I can't eat anything in the excitement. 

Name-change, set change, complete subservience to the winner.


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone wants to take a bet on who's being lynched?



I got a rep on shin.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Get on Cubey's good side?
> 
> My suspects are my own and my votes on Cubey. I'm the ghost, I don't need anybody's good grace. I'll be here when most of ya'll are gone.
> 
> You guys are hilarious. Thinking I would claim a role as far out there as ghost in a 'Generics' themed game. Oh well. You'll have time to contemplate how dumb you're being overnight.



all im hearing from you is slurp slurp slurp, you are are getting on his good side

you have the same suspects with me on the top, when ive not do anything scummy at all, while ive constantly defended myself


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

He's going to "RNG" the innocent guy


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 16, 2011)

Sito said:


> aiyanny confirmed for mafia                                 .


i thought we were gonna make sweet love


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Shin
Sito
Maybe Legend


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> i thought we were gonna make sweet love



In the dark, honey


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

I wonder if Cubey will come after me in other games. Only to have the same fate bestowed upon him.


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I can't eat anything in the excitement.
> 
> Name-change, set change, complete subservience to the winner.



Holy Hell 

Who has the balls to do that...


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Shin
> Sito
> Maybe Legend



Thats slightly better

im still innocent though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Holy Hell
> 
> Who has the balls to do that...



Deiboom did. That's a real man.  Others with custom titles of "FREE AT LAST" failed in the past, breaking after only a short time.


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I wonder if Cubey will come after me in other games. Only to have the same fate bestowed upon him.



I will


----------



## Alpha (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Holy Hell
> 
> Who has the balls to do that...



Got something brown on your nose and lips.


----------



## Legend (Jul 16, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Holy Hell
> 
> Who has the balls to do that...



Do you remember deiboom?


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Deiboom did. That's a real man.  Others with custom titles of "FREE AT LAST" failed in the past, breaking after only a short time.



For how long? 

@Legend I remember him lol. Poor dude.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 16, 2011)

Generic: Here of that guy called Pubes?
Generic: His name is Pubey.
Generic: I heard Cubes.
Generic: 
Generic: Let's kill him and find out.

*Cubey [Insane Doctor] was lynched. The night phase begins.*

*Insane Doctor:* Can protect someone during the day and night phase, but has a 50% chance of killing them as well.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

lolCubey           .


----------



## Sito (Jul 16, 2011)

lol cubey


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

You bastards 

And I was about to say Cubey was getting lynched. . I would have won LB. Or it would have been a tie.


Lol time to find scum. Who said my scumdar was broken? I don't think so. I've hit it head on. I'm hungry for mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 16, 2011)

My whole stance was Cubey getting lynched.  Anyone who took the bet would've had to take Shin's side, and as you can see, lose.

/night


----------



## Olivia (Jul 16, 2011)

Such a generic role. :WOW

/deadnight


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 16, 2011)

Lol Cubster. I can see stupid vig killing me. Or even mafia.

See ya tomorrow bitches! And the day after! 
Waste your kill FW, do it. .LOS

/night


----------



## God (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> Nois, you should vote Shin  Don't be dense, I would be a horrible player as Mafia if I really was.



...............


----------



## Hero (Jul 16, 2011)

1. Shin
2. Sito
3. Nois
4. Rafaella
5. Billy

/night I will avenge you Cubey


----------



## Nois (Jul 16, 2011)

Cubey said:


> ...............



Don't you put it on me
/night


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

*??? has killed Shin - Zangetsu [Ghost]

The Mafia faction killed SonnyBillWilliams[???]

Day Phase 2 starts

**Ghost:* Can stay after they have died. Ghost is not taken into vote majority for the mafia to win after he has died. They are technically dead, but can still post and vote.  
* 
*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

How positively generic.

*[Vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

WTH, why?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

>pm says its only day 2
>1k posts itt
< still not over it

mafia has a janitor


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm fixing the vote list right now. NF is derping on me and fucking up the spoiler list by creating two lists for some odd reason when there shouldn't be. Votes will be updated when that is fixed.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Scratch that. I don't think Nois is mafia, not in the slightest.

*[Vote lynch Chiba]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

So there's an independent in this game I assume? Since the Mafia killer used his attack during the day phase. Are Independent's are generic's?

The Mafia killer wouldn't have been able too make a night phase kill and I never seen a vigilante with a janitor ability.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi guys. 

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

You're dead shin


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I'm fixing the vote list right now. NF is derping on me and fucking up the spoiler list by creating two lists for some odd reason when there shouldn't be. Votes will be updated when that is fixed.


thats because your using firefox


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Chiba or Nois, doesn't matter which.

*[Vote Lynch Chiba]*

We'll have to pressure one.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

*The Jack of All trades has attacked the Godfather, but it did not work because the godfather is bulletproof.*


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

I'd go after Fireworks more likely


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Who attacked who? Reveal now.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

What do you think Rafaella?


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin is trolling

But i would mean there is a independent


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

I revealed silly


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Jack who did you attack?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Tell us Jack. What's up? Who da Godfather?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

Reveal who the Godfather is so we can lynch him.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Well, I don't have any attack abilities. would love 'em though


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Presumably, the Godfather is lynchable. Come forward, Jack, so we can fry the big fish already. You will be given protection, of course.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

The doctor should take care of JAck.

EDIT: What LB said.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

I've had my fun.

*[Vote lynch Nois]*

Godfather get.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> What do you think Rafaella?


you'll have to give me a subject matter to think about


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

Reveal the godfather, Jack.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I've had my fun.
> 
> *[Vote lynch Nois]*
> 
> Godfather get.



Can you justify that somehow?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

If LB is the Jack then we should go after Nois.

*[Vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Can you justify that somehow?



Simple. I'm Jack.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]* you better not be lying


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm not the Godfather but feel free to lynch me. As soon as that happens, town should go after LB and Thdyingbreed

Nice job revealing you guys:ho


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

My mistake, I janitor'd two kills. Lol.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

I did tell ya'll. 

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*

Chiba next maybe.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2011)

Dat LB 

Nice job, and btw I'm not Mafia.

@Awesome- Bro, I promise you...not that it means much in these games, but I'm not Mafia. But, I won't argue much b/c I'm not a very important role.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

I called Nois being Godfather 

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*

*Actually I was the first to call Nois mafia.*

And Shin, you're dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Feel free to reveal who you are, then. You're going to die by lynch today. There's only one possible explanation where you are indeed not the Godfather.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Everyone's invis today.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> My mistake, I janitor'd two kills. Lol.



What does that mean?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

*Mafia Killer day killed Chiba [Generic]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Well I was wrong on Shin. I also got Super Mike wrong in Zelda 

And I was right that Chiba was town . Didn't even put him or mention him as suspicious.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

So Shin actually was a ghost .


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]

*Is that all Nois? Rather than tell us to lynch LB after you are lynched/killed, tell us why we have to lynch LB and Tdb who are Jack and the Cop. It's anti-town to claim innocence and not help us.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

ok you guys, feel free to lynch me even now if you're willing to risk it

Right after that LB's going down, because her/him being Jack is a pile of bullshit.

I won't reveal just yet, would be too easy for the mafia, but should Jack really come forward I'd be grateful.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LB hopped in to exploit the fact that the Real JAck's afraid to come forward. But Idk why he'd do that since there's the doctor out there to protect him all right.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch nois]*
nice find lb


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Oh great

I actualy can't role-reveal, since I'd be probably killed right away, there's only one doctor


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> LB hopped in to exploit the fact that the Real JAck's afraid to come forward. But Idk why he'd do that since there's the doctor out there to protect him all right.


If LB is lying then she will be lynched next phase. 

But unless she's counter claimed we have no reason to believe she's lying.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Mafia Killer day killed Chiba [Generic]*



​
Lol but at least those silly Mafiags wasted their kill on me. 

Good luck, Town


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> If LB is lying then she will be lynched next phase.
> 
> But unless she's counter claimed we have no reason to believe she's lying.



Hence I'm urging the Jack to reveal himself. He's got the protection of the doc guaranteed then, so what's the problem?

Aslo, sarun. What proof do you have that Tdb is actually the cop?


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Chiba or Nois, doesn't matter which.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Chiba]*
> 
> We'll have to pressure one.



We should pressure Sito.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh great
> 
> I actualy can't role-reveal, since I'd be probably killed right away, there's only one doctor


why is that?
the mafia has already used their kill this phase and the doc will be free to protect you at night


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Also if LB revealed as Jack, why didn't the mafia attack her?

Well, they didn't attack me either so...maybe they're just slow lol


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> why is that?
> the mafia has already used their kill this phase and the doc will be free to protect you at night



Same logic applies to the Jack, and I don't think that after loosing Chiba, the town can aford loosing another one of the good guys. And since Jack is more important than a generic atm, I would get killed anyway.


Fireworks said:


> Also if LB revealed as Jack, why didn't the mafia attack her?
> 
> Well, they didn't attack me either so...maybe they're just slow lol


This made me lol to


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois. If you're as important as you claim then you're already on the mafia radar regardless of your role. You're gonna have to give us more.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Nois. If you're as important as you claim then you're already on the mafia radar regardless of your role. You're gonna have to give us more.



I don't claim to be important. I claim that the jack is important and I don't understand why he's reluctant to step forward

And I know I'm on the mafia's radar already, since LB is bluffing

If you want proof, go and see how LB didn't come out immediately, but waited a while to see if the real Jack reveals himself.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Same logic applies to the Jack, and I don't think that after loosing Chiba, the town can aford loosing another one of the good guys. And since Jack is more important than a generic atm, I would get killed anyway.


the way your acting about revealing is just painting you as mafia
and losing generics is a non-issue at this stage of the game


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Simple. I'm Jack.



Just to make sure, post your role you got in your PM so we can all see it.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Also suspicious  of James.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

I wouldn't put him up to be suspicious mainly because...I don't want to say it because it would reveal him


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't you think I'd be an easy kill if I were indeed mafia acting like that? Instead look how LB first posited a kill on me, then switched to Chiba. Then suddenly claimed to have had her fun and changed back to me. It was a clear way to point the MAfia killer, who he should kill, and then moved back to lynching me since everyone hopped on the bandwagon of lynching Nois by that time.

There is actually absolutely no proof that LB is indeed the Jack, other than the own-account.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Just to make sure, post your role you got in your PM so we can all see it.



It's a matter of trust really. And the name pretty much implies what I can do, 100% guaranteed no failures. I've been hinting Jack since the beginning, you know.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's a matter of trust really. And the name pretty much implies what I can do, 100% guaranteed no failures. I've been hinting Jack since the beginning, you know.



There was someone else, hinting it more

EDIT: *[Vote lynch LB]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> It's a matter of trust really. And the name pretty much implies what I can do, 100% guaranteed no failures. I've been hinting Jack since the beginning, you know.



Darn lol. I've been preaching about trust too  Rafaella knows what I'm talking about.

I'm still going to hold you to this since you don't want to post your PM.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Don't you think I'd be an easy kill if I were indeed mafia acting like that? Instead look how LB first posited a kill on me, then switched to Chiba. Then suddenly claimed to have had her fun and changed back to me. It was a clear way to point the MAfia killer, who he should kill, and then moved back to lynching me since everyone hopped on the bandwagon of lynching Nois by that time.
> 
> There is actually absolutely no proof that LB is indeed the Jack, other than the own-account.


you do realize that we only have her claim to go off of

btw, there is no proof to anyone's claims other than their own account
faking role pm's is too easy


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Don't you think I'd be an easy kill if I were indeed mafia acting like that? Instead look how LB first posited a kill on me, then switched to Chiba. Then suddenly claimed to have had her fun and changed back to me. It was a clear way to point the MAfia killer, who he should kill, and then moved back to lynching me since everyone hopped on the bandwagon of lynching Nois by that time.
> 
> There is actually absolutely no proof that LB is indeed the Jack, other than the own-account.



I had a feeling you may be mafia, but recanted, so the kill could verify whether or not you were without my giving away my identity. I wanted to play it safe and mysterious, but then realized there was no guarantee for my to find any other mafia after this as quickly, so I stepped forward. Chiba was a diversion so if the kill did indeed show you as a pro-town member, I would not be associated with the Jack role.



Nois said:


> There was someone else, hinting it more



Someone who won't step forward?


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you do realize that we only have her claim to go off of
> 
> btw, there is no proof to anyone's claims other than their own account
> faking role pm's is too easy



But she can still post it like I did.

 LB you're sounding like mafia dear


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

So just to be clear, the ??? is probably an SK or did you attack me Fireworks?


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you do realize that we only have her claim to go off of
> 
> btw, there is no proof to anyone's claims other than their own account
> faking role pm's is too easy



Ok, but everyone that has role-revealed or at least faked it, has posted a PM. LB on the other hand is the Godfather imo, since she first rng'd vote on me, then after I got instantly WTF, and Jack attacked her, she thought it was me and revealed as the Jack to get everyone off her case.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> So just to be clear, the ??? is probably an SK or did you attack me Fireworks?



I didn't have an action to use during the night because I had used it during the last day phase. Plus if I attacked you, it would have said Skitzo.

I have an action today. But it's protection, and a kill. And I don't want to risk protecting LB

EDIT: And an investigation


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> So just to be clear, the ??? is probably an SK or did you attack me Fireworks?


I doubt a Skitzo would be janitored to be honest. It's most likely an SK.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Plus if LB is the Godfather, and my power happened to be investigat...she'd turn out innocent. I think TBD should investigate her during the day if he can (if he's the real cop)


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Lol, of course I'm going to lol. Cubey doesn't know *jack*.





LegendaryBeauty said:


> Anyone want to *trade* places? This probably isn't a good lynch, but Cubey is leading it, so I guess we have to follow.



Apparently, I hinted only twice.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Ok, but everyone that has role-revealed or at least faked it, has posted a PM. LB on the other hand is the Godfather imo, since she first rng'd vote on me, then after I got instantly WTF, and Jack attacked her, she thought it was me and revealed as the Jack to get everyone off her case.


so are you the jack?
the only way this will be brushed aside is if someone else claims jack


----------



## Chibason (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Chiba was a diversion so if the kill did indeed show you as a pro-town member, I would not be associated with the Jack role.



LB used me 


/dead


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, I don't have any attack abilities. would love 'em though



As you can see, he's not the Jack by his own admission. I didn't push the lynch on him because he'd simply say he was Jack instead. 

Do you need anymore proof, or will this be enough?


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> so are you the jack?
> the only way this will be brushed aside is if someone else claims jack



No I'm not. Someone else is the Jack, and he actually has two people to protect him today. Being the doctor and Skitzo.

@LB I'm saying I'm not the Jack all the time. I still hope he'll reveal, so I can help the pro-towns get the mafia. IF I get killed then you're going down too actually.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Probably someone I mentioned as a suspect.

How many mafia are we estimating in total? Sarun usually knows these ratios.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

I can't really spoon-feed you any more, Town. It's up to you to take action. I provided evidence. You act on it.

Now if you'll excuse me, I've got a guest to prepare for.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> No I'm not. Someone else is the Jack, and he actually has two people to protect him today. Being the doctor and Skitzo.


there's no guarantee on the skitzo's protection btw


----------



## Sarun (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Probably someone I mentioned as a suspect.
> 
> How many mafia are we estimating in total? Sarun usually knows these ratios.


I need to check the role list.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Probably someone I mentioned as a suspect.
> 
> How many mafia are we estimating in total? Sarun usually knows these ratios.


I was wondering the same thing. It'll probably be a fourth of our number. I say 5.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> I can't really spoon-feed you any more, Town. It's up to you to take action. I provided evidence. You act on it.
> 
> Now if you'll excuse me, I've got a guest to prepare for.



I think it'd just be easier if you posted your pm. No matter if it could be fake.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> there's no guarantee on the skitzo's protection btw



There's still the doctor. That's why I have no fucking idea why would Jack let me die


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 17, 2011)

Skitzo has one more testicle to tank a hit with. Doesn't need protection.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

And plus, we don't know what the Jack of all Trades can do.

So if you have the role LB, why don't you tell us what you an do?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Plus if LB is the Godfather, and my power happened to be investigat...she'd turn out innocent. I think TBD should investigate her during the day if he can (if he's the real cop)


Night phase only and the godfather is probably immune to investigation's. 

So it would be a waste.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks, you'd really rather not see my role or give mafia a really unfair advantage from which to work with. What happened to trust? Were you not preaching such earlier?


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Night phase only and the godfather is probably immune to investigation's.
> 
> So it would be a waste.



Then we would both have to investigate right?


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And plus, we don't know what the Jack of all Trades can do.
> 
> So if you have the role LB, why don't you tell us what you an do?



She's ignoring you all the time, pushing the spotlight on me. Oh and I could preach about trust too


Anyway, trust me, I'm pro-town.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> And plus, we don't know what the Jack of all Trades can do.
> 
> So if you have the role LB, why don't you tell us what you an do?



jack of all trades has a 1 shot kill, protect, investigation and roleblock
everyone knows this


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Not to mention I already told you my name is exactly what it implies.

Edit: slowclap.gif. aiyanah to the rescue once more. Except my skills aren't one-shots.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fireworks, you'd really rather not see my role or give mafia a really unfair advantage from which to work with. What happened to trust? Were you not preaching such earlier?



The art of trust is difficult to master. Although extremely powerful and beneficial, it can be the end of you.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> jack of all trades has a 1 shot kill, protect, investigation and roleblock
> everyone knows this



I didn't know that. First time I've ever heard of the role 

Still makes no sense why she won't post it herself

And why does mafia advantage matter. You already said who you were


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Or it can lead you to salvation.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not to mention I already told you my name is exactly what it implies.
> 
> Edit: slowclap.gif. aiyanah to the rescue once more. Except my skills aren't one-shots.



Like the Godfathers


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

I am the way, the truth, and the light.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> Then we would both have to investigate right?


It doesn't matter how many people investigate her as  the Godfather alway's turns up innocent. 

The only way to really confirm it is through attacks.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Seeing as I killed JtG and just tried to kill you, I think it adds credibility to my story...


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I am the way, the truth, and the light.



I'll follow you to salvation


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Not to mention I already told you my name is exactly what it implies.
> 
> Edit: slowclap.gif. aiyanah to the rescue once more. Except my skills aren't one-shots.


every role has some kind of twist
lol awesome


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'll follow you to salvation



I'll lead you to the gallows.

There's more to my role, but I'll leave it until end game.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> It doesn't matter how many people investigate her as  the Godfather alway's turns up innocent.
> 
> The only way to really confirm it is through attacks.


I figured that out. I'm not willing to risk it though. I can't control what I'll do.


LegendaryBeauty said:


> Seeing as I killed JtG and just tried to kill you, I think it adds credibility to my story...



Yes and you made me role reveal along with Shin


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll lead you to the gallows.
> 
> There's more to my role, but I'll leave it until end game.



Sure Godfather

Ok, I'm the doctor, and LB is full of crap. I didn't want to reveal myself, because there was only a minor chance that I'd be saved


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I'll follow you to salvation



Nois, how important is your role?

If my action turns out to be a kill, would we lose much by attacking you?

EDIT: Oh snap the doctor. Nevermind.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sure Godfather
> 
> Ok, I'm the doctor, and LB is full of crap. I didn't want to reveal myself, because there was only a minor chance that I'd be saved



Fatal error. Had you claimed nexus, you would've had some leeway and possibility of credibility to your story. Now you're just confirmed bullshitter.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I'll lead you to the gallows.
> 
> There's more to my role, but I'll leave it until end game.


there's more to every role here 
a skitzo with 2 lives
shin is a ghost
inb4 bulletproof cop



Fireworks said:


> I figured that out. I'm not willing to risk it though. I can't control what I'll do.
> 
> 
> Yes and you made me role reveal along with Shin


you could have refused to reveal
some of us do it all the time


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Fatal error. Had you claimed nexus, you would've had some leeway and possibility of credibility to your story. Now you're just confirmed bullshitter.



I really don't give a crap about whatever you throw at me anymore. As soon as I'm lynched, you and Tdb are going down


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you could have refused to reveal
> some of us do it all the time



That wouldn't have stopped the lynch silly rabbit.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Sure Godfather
> 
> Ok, I'm the doctor, and LB is full of crap. I didn't want to reveal myself, because there was only a minor chance that I'd be saved


looks like an attempt to get the real doc to reveal
whoever they are they shouldn't reveal


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

The vigilante should sort this out by attacking either Lb or Nois as it's the only way were going to find out who's lying.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> That wouldn't have stopped the lynch silly rabbit.


use words to convince
i'm sure it was early in the phase anyway


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Nois]*

lol nois


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> looks like an attempt to get the real doc to reveal
> whoever they are they shouldn't reveal



Yet again, there's no evidence I'm lying, but as I said, lynch me and LB is going down anyway, so it'll turn allright for the town.

EDIT: we can indeed leave this up to the Vigiliante, and see if LB or me are scum. Go on.

Also Jack, I'm mad at you


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

*[Change Vote No Lynch]*

I'm going to risk using an action...

EDIT: No I'll wait for the vigil...knowing him

Hmm I'll have to edit my list

1. LB
2. Rafaella
3. Sito
4. TBD
5. Nois


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> I really don't give a crap about whatever you throw at me anymore. As soon as I'm lynched, you and Tdb are going down



Because your mafia will kill us? If you say so. I'm capable of protecting myself, you know.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

>hax    roles


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Because your mafia will kill us? If you say so. I'm capable of protecting myself, you know.



Cos you're the Godfather
And yeah, my pro-town mafia will get you

Seriously people, I'm asking for a leap of faith here. Vigil or anyone, at least attempt a kill at LB, and then we'll know.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Cos you're the Godfather
> And yeah, my pro-town mafia will get you
> 
> Seriously people, I'm asking for a leap of faith here. Vigil or anyone, at least attempt a kill at LB, and then we'll know.


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 17, 2011)

^If everyone is invisible today, there must be a lot of mafiosos in a crunch about their godfather getting revealed. 

*[Vote lynch Nois]*


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

please, you'll make yourself look silly

 at the town, good job boys


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

fireworks if there was ever a time for you to use a skill now would be it. you onlyy have a 33% chance to kill. Check the dyingbreed. I have been telling ya to lynch this confirmed scum yesterday....and ya did not listen. Instead ya listened to LB who has already lead ya to lynch a townie....


Fireworks use your ability on either LB or thdyingbreed. stop hesitating.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

I already used it


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Looks like I'm going to die next... crap I've only get to protect one person.

The main suspect after this, for a lynch is of course LB, then there's Thdyingbreed, and apparently Rafaella.

If I'm gone, town please lynch LB, and Vigil and Jack, get the rest.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

be back guys cooking dinner


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Lol Awesome fucking trolls me again. Don't know if intended


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

God help you if you submitted my name and I actually die.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

FW, if I'm dead, and LB turns out innocent, you know what to do


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

It's so messed up I don't even know what happened. It's like he's changing the rules of my powers. .

It's not even funny anymore


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> fireworks if there was ever a time for you to use a skill now would be it. you onlyy have a 33% chance to kill. Check the dyingbreed. I have been telling ya to lynch this confirmed scum yesterday....and ya did not listen. Instead ya listened to LB who has already lead ya to lynch a townie....
> 
> 
> Fireworks use your ability on either LB or thdyingbreed. stop hesitating.


I'm the cop idiot. Since your so eager to try and get a confirmed townie killed. 

I think I'm going to investigate you tonight as that's pretty scummy.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I already used it


but on who?


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Idek.

You should ask Awesome


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LB, since I'm almost already dead. Mind telling me why did you vote to lynch me, then went after Chiba, and then claimed to "have had your fun" and voted back on me? 

Considering I was already at a major disadvantage, and Chiba was killed shortly after, I'm really suspicious of that.

What did Chiba say that made you think it was him?, if anythng. Or was it only a whim, that the mafia exploited?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't want to claim Jack in case you simply counter claimed. You went on to say you didn't have killing powers, and then I exposed my identity since I had you cornered. I originally intended to claim Chiba was gulity as a distraction, like I said, so if you turned up town, my vote on you wouldn't be correlated with the kill on you. I wanted to be Jack the mysterious tradesman for as long as possible, but your death is as good as it gets.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

And also LB, you could have edited those posts.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

She did not edit them.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> I didn't want to claim Jack in case you simply counter claimed. You went on to say you didn't have killing powers, and then I exposed my identity since I had you cornered. I originally intended to claim Chiba was gulity as a distraction, like I said, so if you turned up town, my vote on you wouldn't be correlated with the kill on you. I wanted to be Jack the mysterious tradesman for as long as possible, but your death is as good as it gets.



That switch of yours happened before I claimed anything IIRC

What bothers me too is that immediately after you pointed me out at the start of the phase, several people immediately hopped on the bandwagon, giving you the space to shift your vote for Chiba, so the killer might know who to kill. And then you, for no actual reason apparently, went back to me, the initial victim. 
Killing two birds with one stone.

Oh btw LB, you posted your vote on me, merely 2 seconds after Awesome posted the action, Seems like you've got it planned, or you can type a comment and a lynch under 2 secs


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

Just telling you Fireworks, with your avatar in your sig it becomes to big. Warning you before you get a warning/sig ban.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome said:


> She did not edit them.



Alright cool

And you're a troll 

EDIT: Thanks Jess. If I get rid of the avy, is it still too big?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

No, it's fine if you just get rid of the avatar in your sig.

EDIT: It's good now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> That switch of yours happened before I claimed anything IIRC
> 
> What bothers me too is that immediately after you pointed me out at the start of the phase, several people immediately hopped on the bandwagon, giving you the space to shift your vote for Chiba, so the killer might know who to kill. And then you, for no actual reason apparently, went back to me, the initial victim.
> Killing two birds with one stone.



That was the whole point. I wanted to see what bullshit claim you'd make. The only one that could've left doubt in my deductions was nexus, but you claimed doctor, an obvious ploy to leave the real doctor as a present for your team.

What's this about editing posts?

Edit: Ignoring the above sentence, yes, Nois. The first vote was a mere guess. The write-up confirmed it.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Don't worry LB. Just confirming something 

AND Awesome, is it okay if I talk about our PM convo with my actions?


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> That was the whole point. I wanted to see what bullshit claim you'd make. The only one that could've left doubt in my deductions was nexus, but you claimed doctor, an obvious ploy to leave the real doctor as a present for your team.
> 
> What's this about editing posts?



I've edited my post, please adress the second part.

Just checked, you posted a vote on me 2 secs after Chiba died. I call you were typing it as it was happening.

A comment on the action and a lynch vote within 2 secs? You're either a bot or mafia


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Look at the quoted post again. 

I obviously had no idea when Awesome would open the phase. I simply noticed it bolded in my CP. I'm just extremely quick with responses. Pretty much everyone can confirm this.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

AWESOME IS IT OKAY IF I SHARE OUR PM ACTION TALK?

LIKE I TELL THEM WHAT HAPPENED.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Look at the quoted post again.
> 
> I'm just extremely quick with responses. Pretty much everyone can confirm this.



You still prove my point. You're a good planner, hence I guess Awesome coul've placed you as the GF so that the game is interesting.

But back to business, you voted me as a guess, I responded in defense, then you waited till some people, either mafia or townies follow you, switched to Chiba so he can get killed by the mafia killer, and as it was already a closed case, you quickly went back to me. Knowing I'm not mafia, and having provoked me to respond to your accusations.

After JAck's action, you waited some time however, so this is a hole in your 'quick responder' line  of defense. You waited your time to see if he comes through, and since he didn't called me BS mafia.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> You still prove my point. You're a good planner, hence I guess Awesome coul've placed you as the GF so that the game is interesting.
> 
> But back to business, you voted me as a guess, I responded in defense, then you waited till some people, either mafia or townies follow you, switched to Chiba so he can get killed by the mafia killer, and as it was already a closed case, you quickly went back to me. Knowing I'm not mafia, and having provoked me to respond to your accusations.
> 
> After JAck's action, you waited some time however, so this is a hole in your 'quick responder' line  of defense. You waited your time to see if he comes through, and since he didn't called me BS mafia.



Awesome knows better than to give me the Godfather role. With the constant risk of being banned, and what happened last time, I doubt he'd entrust it to me again.

The "hole", as you claim it, has already been justified. I wanted to see what you'd claim, as well as want to keep the role of Jack secret for a while longer. Second thought revealed that revealing the Godfather was the best course of action, as I can protect myself regardless, and thus led to the current situation.

Good luck talking your way out of it.


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

I didn't need to claim anything, as I was not the one performing the kill or anything. I wanted to stay low, as to not reveal my role, and I already had my eye on you, seeing how you lea the town to eliminate Cubey on the first day. You've been allover his shit the whle day and he turned out innocent.

I don't know why Jack didn't come forward, but it'll unfortunately backfire at him.

And I call your explanation BS, so you were able to respond to Chiba's kill right away, but you had to wait for MY action the next time?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I'm the cop idiot. Since your so eager to try and get a confirmed townie killed.
> 
> I think I'm going to investigate you tonight as that's pretty scummy.



Your not a confirmed townie.


you go ahead and do that tonight.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

*So basically this is what happened. First phase, I go to Awesome to use one of my abilities that are one shot. I use it on TDB. It turns out to be a roleblock on TBD and I'm like okay

This phase, I send an action in to Awesome. I decide to use it on Sito. He then tells me it's a kill. I'm like darn. Then he PMs back and says oops, I meant investigate and he told me the innocence of another person. Not the person I chose.

Now I thought the Skitzo could use it's ability on a person but the power is randomized. However that wasn't the case considering it didn't happen to the person I chose. And the action was switched from what he told me before. So I don't know if he

1. Made a mistake and decided oops. Sorry FW keep going

or 

2. Troll me even harder

It's weird how first phase my action happened to land on the person I chose but the next day it doesn't because it's apparently rng'd. But how does that explain the first phase? 

EDIT: Kill isn't one of my abilities anyway lol *


----------



## God (Jul 17, 2011)

You already know who Jack is

Oh and thanks for the game Awesome, you're Awesome 

*unsubscribes*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

Why don't we let the lynch decide?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 17, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Your not a confirmed townie.
> 
> 
> you go ahead and do that tonight.


I've already explained why I am a townie last phase and you're the only person along with Fireworks who still think's I'm Mafia.

I plan on investigating don't you worry.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

im going with the lynch for now


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Why don't we let the lynch decide?



Your insistance on the lynch is not even funny


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> im going with the lynch for now



Oh, weren't you one of the people who hopped on LB's bandwagon as one of thefirst?


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *So basically this is what happened. First phase, I go to Awesome to use one of my abilities that are one shot. I use it on TDB. It turns out to be a roleblock on TBD and I'm like okay
> 
> This phase, I send an action in to Awesome. I decide to use it on Sito. He then tells me it's a kill. I'm like darn. Then he PMs back and says oops, I meant investigate and he told me the innocence of another person. Not the person I chose.
> 
> ...



Just in case you all missed this


----------



## Olivia (Jul 17, 2011)

I saw that, but it doesn't matter since I'm dead.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> Oh, weren't you one of the people who hopped on LB's bandwagon as one of thefirst?


i was never on that bandwagon, at least i dont recall being on it

but if she is jack you are gone my friend, if you are town when you are lynched, she's done


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> i was never on that bandwagon, at least i dont recall being on it
> 
> but if she is jack you are gone my friend, if you are town when you are lynched, she's done



If you're willing to lose a pro-town that is. I'd be dead the next phase anyway, but I could at least protect the jack for one more day if he'd reveal when I was accused.

but it's as you said, LB is done for, unless some mafia doc protects her, still, the next day phase, she'd get lynched.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 17, 2011)

sticking with the lynch


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 17, 2011)

lolNois. This is hilarious.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois said:


> If you're willing to lose a pro-town that is. I'd be dead the next phase anyway, but I could at least protect the jack for one more day if he'd reveal when I was accused.
> 
> but it's as you said, LB is done for, unless some mafia doc protects her, still, the next day phase, she'd get lynched.



it depends on the role if its useless then its ok to be the sacrificial lamb for the survival of town


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> it depends on the role if its useless then its ok to be the sacrificial lamb for the survival of town



I've revealed already.

@LB yeah


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

You mean you've been revealed


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> You mean you've been revealed



Yeah right


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

die mafia die


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Nois still fighting it


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 17, 2011)

so nois is the godfather? 

*[vote lynch nois]* 

good job


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm going to die of lol when you guys lynch me


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

James is mafia.

He just comes in so nonchalant.


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Atleast you pretend to be town until the end, no like James in the final fantasy game


----------



## Nois (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't give a darn anymore, smh.

Jack could've saved me before I revealed, and he'd get infinite protection, but meh.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 17, 2011)

*[VOTE LYNCH NOIS]*


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> *So basically this is what happened. First phase, I go to Awesome to use one of my abilities that are one shot. I use it on TDB. It turns out to be a roleblock on TBD and I'm like okay
> 
> This phase, I send an action in to Awesome. I decide to use it on Sito. He then tells me it's a kill. I'm like darn. Then he PMs back and says oops, I meant investigate and he told me the innocence of another person. Not the person I chose.
> 
> ...



Just in case no one saw this.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 17, 2011)

Great activity last phase. I don't know what happened this phase


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

^there's not much to discuss if Nois is confirmed


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Mafia took over Awesome. That's what happened. They jumped on the bandwagon of an innocent person

Also to put it out there, I'm innocent


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

^you just made ss a target, mafia hates comfirmed townies


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> ^you just made ss a target, mafia hates comfirmed townies



Does it matter? Mafia knows who they all are anyway.

Scum slip much?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*

I still do not trust him. But since ya let LB lead ya again...I am not going to stop ya.


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

smh fireworks


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> smh fireworks



Why does it matter if I'm confirming someone?

Town would know who not to target. It doesn't make a difference if mafia knows because they know who all the townies are.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

thats a really good point fw


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

But if you confirm someone mafia will most probably target them becuase towards the end they need to have people doubt eachother.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> thats a really good point fw



I know. Sito is either bad at mafia games or that was a mafia slip up. I said someone should investigate her. I actually did and Awesome trolled me and used my action on Shark Skin instead.

Edit: Lol Sito no. Well if we confirm them, we're helping town and doubts will not be made.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm bad at mafia games


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Next time ask Awesome not to make you scum


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> I know. Sito is either bad at mafia games or that was a mafia slip up. I said someone should investigate her. I actually did and Awesome trolled me and used my action on Shark Skin instead.
> 
> *Edit: Lol Sito no. Well if we confirm them, we're helping town and doubts will not be made.
> *
> *[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*




Which will make them targets for Mafia


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

I asked for the ghost role but noooooo awesome gave me a weaker role


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 17, 2011)

Jessica while I do not mind you around...go away you dead scum.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> Which will make them targets for Mafia



Does it matter because we're all town anyway  Making all potential targets

Why does it concern you so much? You're not helping your case.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

FW dont you think we should wait for nois to get lynched or lynch sito, then nois then if wrong lb


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

I don't even have a case, only reason you think I'm suspicious is becuase I use a lot of smiles,


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

burn the witch


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> FW dont you think we should wait for nois to get lynched or lynch sito, then nois then if wrong lb



Fireworks is always trying to troll us by not lynching practically confirmed scum.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

No. I thought Nois was sus since day one, but I don't like how LB refused to place her PM version of her role out. She is potential mafia. And investigation is impossible. If she is godfather and investigated, she is innocent. Nois if he is town, is innocent and vice versa.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> Fireworks is always trying to troll us by not lynching practically confirmed scum.



Yeah that's what happened with Cubey right...oh wait  He wasn't scum


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

but that really was a obvious slip sito, you'll be taken care of soon


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Fireworks said:


> No. I thought Nois was sus since day one, but I don't like how LB refused to place her PM version of her role out. She is potential mafia. And investigation is impossible. If she is godfather and investigated, she is innocent. Nois if he is town, is innocent and vice versa.


Why would she place her pm role, only you would do that


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Yeah so you all would believe me.

And LB refused to do it. First time I asked, she refused to detail her abilities to see if she was legit.


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend you scum, trying ganging up on me with fw, everyone thinks you're scum.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

my thing is if nois is town, we just lynch lb next, the ends justifies the means, i doubt mafia would sell each other out so early


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> my thing is if nois is town, we just lynch lb next, the ends justifies the means, i doubt mafia would sell each other out so early



Yes, this is pretty obvious.


----------



## Legend (Jul 17, 2011)

Sito said:


> Legend you scum, trying ganging up on me with fw, everyone thinks you're scum.


I havent even voted to lynch you, im saying you have this whole phase to clear your name, im saving your ass


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> my thing is if nois is town, we just lynch lb next, the ends justifies the means, i doubt mafia would sell each other out so early



Yeah but that'll be another wasted phase. Nois shouldn't be lynched


----------



## Sito (Jul 17, 2011)

Legend said:


> I havent even voted to lynch you, im saying you have this whole phase to clear your name, im saving your ass



saying I scumsliped when I'm only telling fw, that ss will die soon.


----------



## Hero (Jul 17, 2011)

Hinting mafia killer?

Potential mafia
Sito
LB
Rafaella
Jessica - dead
Legend
TBD


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

im just trying to excercise all possibilities here


Sito said:


> saying I scumsliped when I'm only telling fw, that ss will die soon.



hey you have the phase to clear your name, so far only fw has voted for you dont worry yet


but something is bugging me is there another vig  that killed shin?


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Jessica while I do not mind you around...go away you dead scum.



No.**


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Independent don't you think?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Ahhh i see


that just makes this harder


----------



## Chaos (Jul 18, 2011)

Who are we killing? 

And why?


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois because in an earlier day phase update it says the jack of all trades attacked the godfather but he didn't die becuase he is bulletproof, LB claimed the jack of all trades and said she attacked Nois.


----------



## Chaos (Jul 18, 2011)

And why is everyone trusting LB? I've seen her betray more games than I've seen Hiruzen/Espi/Xerxes getting day-oned.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Not only that she lead a lynch against a townie....as spiteful as it was.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I see this is still going on


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Great activity last phase. I don't know what happened this phase


its a monday
activity is always minimal on mondays


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

and it was the weekend in general...dumb ass awesome.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol starting a game over the weekend
its great until the next phase hits


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

LB better be right or the damn vig better kill her....


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> LB better be right or the damn vig better kill her....



She's BP, the town'd have to lynch her, and the Vig take care of her henchmen.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Then kill thdyingbreed....he is scum that I plainly pointed out. And good reason. if not him, then for the love of god Sito!


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

you pointed out thdryingbreed with what action?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you pointed out thdryingbreed with what action?



he claimed the role of cop after fireworks said he roleblocked him...so he could not confirm it. And no other cop has come forward to claim the role, which they should not do.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Isn't he free to investigate someone this phase?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

may I point out that he claimed cop and is still alive? Unless doctor can protect during the day do ya not find this...odd?


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Idk, I played in games with doctors that protect for the night you send in the action and the following day.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

yeah but this is a more generic game. The only doctor that could protect during the day is dead. and mafia had plenty of chances.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Vasto is TDB still roleblocked?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> Vasto is TDB still roleblocked?



Why are you asking VLD that lol...

But, to answer your question, no.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i dunno im trying to figure things out

im was trying to ask if he isnt roleblocked, has he made a investigation if not he probably is scum as vasto said


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> he claimed the role of cop after fireworks said he roleblocked him...so he could not confirm it. And no other cop has come forward to claim the role, which they should not do.


if him being alive is odd then i'll just point you to the fact that fireworks is still alive after allegedly being attacked last phase


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> if him being alive is odd then i'll just point you to the fact that fireworks is still alive after allegedly being attacked last phase



Well, he could've got protection couldn't he?


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Even Vasto whom initially was suspected of being Jack wasn't attacked. 
Would mafia kill a possible doctor before they kill a possible vig?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> Well, he could've got protection couldn't he?


there's that too
it wont stop daytime kills though


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

good thing mafia already wasted day time kill...er sorry chiba...no wait....I am not.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Even Vasto whom initially was suspected of being Jack wasn't attacked.
> Would mafia kill a possible doctor before they kill a possible vig?



Why not? By getting the doctor out of the way, the mafia is free to hit whomever they want during the night. If they still hide well enough, the vig is still at a disadvantage here.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> good thing mafia already wasted day time kill...er sorry chiba...no wait....I am not.


roles aren't really important
its more about the players in generic games


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois, you're better off being like Amrun and just admitting you're mafia and issue dire threats while you still can. Fireworks is now against me, all because he doesn't have enough of the faith he was preaching about earlier. I answered your question multiple times, as did aiyanah: the name of my role is exactly what it implies. Jack of all trades, master of none.

To the one who said I lead a spite lynch against a townie, VLD, I only did so after he came after me. It's kill or be killed.

That said, enjoy the gallows, Nois.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

I've explained why I did what I did.

>Role-hinted twice since the beginning
>Originally voted Nois on a whim
>Voted Chiba so it would seem like the kill I put in for Nois wasn't related to me in case it failed
>Wondered whether or not to step forward yet or remain anonymous
>Nois confirmed he did not have a killing ability, so he could not be Jack
>Came clean

Not that hard to grasp.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

I admire your skill though LB, you really screwed me over this phase.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Nois just admitted it...


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Just another day of work to me. One thing irks me, though. Why did your mafia killer fail to target me after I stepped forward? Was his action a night phase thing, or did he just choose someoen randomly?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeah Nois did


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> I think Nois just admitted it...


What I meant is that she managed to turn everyone against me. A well prepared and executed plan, which was enforced by her reputation among the players.



LegendaryBeauty said:


> Just another day of work to me. One thing irks me, though. Why did your mafia killer fail to target me after I stepped forward? Was his action a night phase thing, or did he just choose someoen randomly?



Like I said, it's not my mafia, but yours. I'm the doctor, and by listening to you the town's going to lose me. I've pointed out the most weird things about your behaviour this phase, and can't really do more. I'll be patient and let the town see how fucked up they are.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Legend said:


> i dunno im trying to figure things out
> 
> im was trying to ask if he isnt roleblocked, has he made a investigation if not he probably is scum as vasto said



He claimed to be a nightcop. So, he can't investigate someone untill then. 



Nois said:


> Why not? By getting the doctor out of the way, the mafia is free to hit whomever they want during the night. If they still hide well enough, the vig is still at a disadvantage here.



Actually, roleblocking would be the better choice in that case. If the Mafia roleblocker were still alive that is.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> He claimed to be a nightcop. So, he can't investigate someone untill then.


oooooh i see, didnt catch that thanks waffle


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Your idle threats will be put to rest once the lynch goes through and you are revealed Godfather. In the end, you're wasting your breath. At least have the dignity to proudly wear your role.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

LegendaryBeauty said:


> Your idle threats will be put to rest once the lynch goes through and you are revealed Godfather. In the end, you're wasting your breath. At least have the dignity to proudly wear your role.



 I'm not even threatening you anymore. I don't give a darn really. I can sit here and try to prove you wrong, or die and then watch your faction burn to shit the next day


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

So, a concession. Alright, accepted.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Vigilante has killed Nois [Doctor].*
*
Doctor:* Night protector for the town.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

AHAHAHHAHAHA omfg


You guys are fun


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Told ya
Now you know what to do town, go get.

And teh vigil way to waste a kill, since I was already gonna die
/dead


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Nooooooooooooooooo


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

What the fuck...

Edit: If there are some Aizen-like mechanics, Awesome, I'm going to kill you.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

lb                      .


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

He showed up as the goddamn Godfather. But dies as a Doctor? The only possible explanation was if he was the nexus, but he's the god damn doctor. Or so it seems.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote lynch James]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

What's your take on this shin?


----------



## Chaos (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch LB]*

Convenient, to have the doctor die.

Never trusted you anyway.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

he was the doc afterall 
is there a busdriver?


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Mafia busdriver? Or an idiot one who switched Nois with the person I attacked?


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i hate this hidden role crap


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

My current sus list

Rofl
James
Chaos

I'm still thinking about this LB thing. The evidence supports her as innocent right now in my eyes. The correct thing to do would be for Jack to come forward. I think the real Jack would not be dumb enough to have stayed quiet all this time. LB is indeed the real Jack, or at least that's how it stands. If she isn't then the fault lies entirely on the real one for not speaking up and I don't think that's going to happen.
The real mafia have taken the opportunity to remain silent and let us town because we haven't suspected them yet. 
Rofl I'm almost certain is taking this approach. 
Chaos and James as well.

I think everyone should follow me in the James lynch. I'm starting there but I'm willing to bet that at least two out of these three are mafia if not all of them. 

Those are my thoughts for now.


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

Now I'm really pissed off that I went and revealed myself, with the only result being to A.) the death of the doctor, and B.) easy pickings for the mafia.

I can protect myself, however, so there's no real problem there. But really....


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

If LB is Jack, there is bus driver or redirector in this game.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

more likely busdriver


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

It's strange though. A bus driver that can operate during the day? Highly unlikely but not impossible. I am a ghost afterall.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

this game is really far from generic


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

*Looks at role list*
*Sees one non generic role*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

>implies this game has generic roles
< looks at own role


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

but there may be a busdriver which isnt generic


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

busdriver's are generic roles
day time busdriver's are not though
and neither are ghosts :/


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

This is like ETT's generic game all over again...

*[Vote lynch Chaos]*

Trying to lynch nigh-confirmed Jack. This lynch's as good as any at this point.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

this game is fun but strange


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Well, he's on the list but we have to be united. Chaos or James? Who will it be?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

so like, the busdriver knows who the godfather is right?
he should reveal in that case
>assuming the busdriver is with town


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

Of the three Shin listed, >.> posted most, about 43 times. Chaos posted 4 times (barely meeting the requirement) and Jαmes barely better at 6 times. Let's look at Chaos and Jαmes first.

Looking at Chaos:
1st and 2nd post are unproductive posts that posted just o meet requirement in Day 1.
3rd post showed reluctance to vote for Nois. He has his reasons but that reason seemed off when at that time LB was more or less strongly evidenced as Jack of All Trades.
4th post showed quick jump to LB lynch.


> Chaos said:
> 
> 
> > Fuck you              .
> ...




Now onto Jαmes:
He is bit less suspect compared to Chaos. His posts are bit more productive and seems very contained.


> Jαmes said:
> 
> 
> > it seems it was rather obvious.
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

So Nois actually was the doctor shit. Then that mean's the Mafia can take out whoever they want now unless we have a bodyguard.

Then the Mafia is probably going to kill me this upcoming night phase without a protection role.


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

I think the "generic" refers to the fact there is no theme in this game. Like it's not an FF, or WWE or anything. Just generic role names


/dead in a formaline jarLIKE A FUCKING DOCTOR SHOULD


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

most of >.>/Rofl's post were him saying he is lazy, acting lazy, spamming, accusing/suspecting Fireworks even after mafia attacked him, discussing the PM incident, sifding with Tdb when Tdb was accused of fake-claim.

Going with Chaos out of him, Jαmes and >.> is the best course.

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch legend]*
throwing this one in the mix


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

sorry im town buddy boy


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

aren't we all


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i dunno about you. but i know who i am


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Phase ending in about 2 hours.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*

We need to unite on this one. What's the vote count like? Don't let them pull a fast one.


----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

I think Nois is still in the lead.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois is dead, so the second would get lynched. And the vote count is always on the front page.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The Vigilante has killed Nois [Doctor].*
> *
> Doctor:* Night protector for the town.







Shin - Zangetsu said:


> My current sus list
> 
> Rofl
> James
> ...



I'm not scum. Just saiyan.



sarun uchiha said:


> most of >.>/Rofl's post were him saying he is lazy, acting lazy, spamming, accusing/suspecting Fireworks even after mafia attacked him, discussing the PM incident, sifding with Tdb when Tdb was accused of fake-claim.
> 
> Going with Chaos out of him, Jαmes and >.> is the best course.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Chaos]*



Lol.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, *[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

*??? uses his one shot to kill LegendaryBeauty [Jack of all Trades].*


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (Jul 18, 2011)

What a fucking douche.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Who is this ??? person.

I wonder. <.<


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

I wonder If It's the SK but wouldn't the SK be janitored, and I don't think anyone who is pro-town would kill LB. Probably a Mafia.

Before I forget. 

*[Vote Lynch Chaos]*


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuuuck this isnt good

*[VOTE LYNCH CHAOS]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome... you troll bastard.



Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Who is this ??? person.
> 
> I wonder. <.<



I see what you did there. 
I'm not ???.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Good sir I didn't indicate you were. 

You're >.>
I was talking about <.<
Totally different person, you guys are complete opposites.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

sooo one is town and the other is mafia


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Good sir I didn't indicate you were.
> 
> You're >.>
> I was talking about <.<
> Totally different person, you guys are like opposites.



Sure you were. 


I wonder if mafia and the SK are immune to the RNG'ing of their targets.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

*Mafia killer used his one shot to kill Legend [Tonberry]*.

Tonberry was ???


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

That was fun while it lasted


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Well... that solves the problem of ???.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

we probably should have lynched shin...or fucking sito....OR thdyingbreed.


also awesome is a fucking troll.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

legend was sk? 
*[change vote lynch chaos]*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Since when were you under the impression I was a troll?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh I could say but I do not want to say. you should know though.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

>tonberry sk
>generic roles


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

Tonberry was in this game so much for generics .


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *Independent:**
> Tonberry [Serial Killer/Chef’s knife/Bulletproof]:* Tonberry can make a kill every night, chop it up, and eat it before the night ends. All kills he makes will be janitor’d. He will know the role of said person. Tonberry also has a one shot that bypasses bulletproof. He wins if he is the last person alive, or if he one of the last two people alive. Appears generic to investigations.
> *
> *


bulletproof sk
>generic roles?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

That wasn't a generic role. It was a copy pasta from my previous game for a quick SK and because I love tonberries.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> That wasn't a generic role. It was a copy pasta from my previous game for a quick SK and because I love tonberries.



because your that kind of ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) that thinks toberry is better then Ultros or Gilgamesh....smh awesome.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

> RolePlaying Mafia Game VII - Generic [Game Thread]


*mhmm*


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Who got raped by Ultros that game... oh yea... Gilgamesh


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

If this was Troll Olympics, Awesome would win in all competitions


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> If this was Troll Olympics, Awesome would win in all competitions


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Nois said:


> If this was Troll Olympics, Awesome would win in all competitions


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> we probably should have lynched shin...or fucking sito....*OR thdyingbreed.*



You keep talking about lynching him... lol.



> also awesome is a fucking troll.



Indeed he is. 

That bastard.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Who got raped by Ultros that game... oh yea... Gilgamesh



Actually if I remember correctly Gilgamesh picked the wrong target and got stuck with some crappy weapon. Mio won 3 times because Plat being the everlong ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) he is stole my role and switched it with Mio. Then Mio killed Gilgamesh....and Legend killed me for no good reason.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

He stole the power of Ultros which killed Gilgamesh. Ultros never found Gilgamesh; if he did it would have been instant defeat. It's a win win for Ultros. Ultros > Gilgamesh fact.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol mio won 3 times


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

Just stating this, I refuse to play in any more of Awesome's games. :WOW


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He stole the power of Ultros which killed Gilgamesh. Ultros never found Gilgamesh; if he did it would have been instant defeat. It's a win win for Ultros. Ultros > Gilgamesh fact.



As much as your unpredictability scares me, that statement is a +1

Make that +2, cos anything that causes Vasto rage is auto +1


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Sure is dead people in here...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

the dead walk among us
just look at shin



Jessicα said:


> Just stating this, I refuse to play in any more of Awesome's games. :WOW


inb4 you sign up for the next one


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

It's actually funny to participate in Awesome's games due to the troll factor

EDIT: I know I'm dead, but I've had too many coffee


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

She'll join in hopes of not getting day one'd

/done talking


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Phase ending. Votes locked in.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 18, 2011)

Your games are the only ones I've ever gotten Day One'd in. :WOW


----------



## Nois (Jul 18, 2011)

Jessicα said:


> Your games are the only ones I've ever gotten Day One'd in. :WOW



It's his way of telling you he likes you


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> He stole the power of Ultros which killed Gilgamesh. Ultros never found Gilgamesh; if he did it would have been instant defeat. It's a win win for Ultros. Ultros > Gilgamesh fact.



Mio killed Gilgamesh, which I forgive because she is boss like that, but it would never have happened if you had given the role to that one dude. and actually had given me the role of Gilgamesh instead of trolling Ultros.



Jessicα said:


> Just stating this, I refuse to play in any more of Awesome's games. :WOW



then stop being scum. Dear lord you are always scum. jessica why are you always scum?



Nois said:


> As much as your unpredictability scares me, that statement is a +1
> 
> Make that +2, cos anything that causes Vasto rage is auto +1



Sorry, I am a Mioknight....and Mioknights do not rage. We take after our leader, the great Mio. Try harder Nois the porn master.


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

I killed Ultros with my rage


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Generic: So uh... buddy right?
Generic: ?
Generic: You know, you're my friend.
Generic: ?!
Generic: Are you mute? 
Generic: ?
Generic: I'm gonna kill you

*Chaos [Generic] has been lynched. The Night Phase begins.

James is roleblocked.
*


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Let's see it already.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Godfather: You are... defecting?
Mafia: I am defecting.
Godfather: Kill him.

*The Mafia faction killed Sarun Uchiha [Mafia Killer].

*The Day Phase begins.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

sneaky sarun....very very sneaky...


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)




----------



## Sarun (Jul 18, 2011)

I got trolled.

What the heck is going on?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

now then....*[vote lynch thdyingbreed]*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

sarun uchiha said:


> I got trolled.
> 
> What the heck is going on?



your team obvious targeted Nexus.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Godfather: You are... defecting?
> Mafia: I am defecting.
> Godfather: Kill him.
> 
> ...



Lol... I guess mafia isn't immune to this after all.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Also, *End of Hypnosis*.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Godfather: You are... defecting?
> Mafia: I am defecting.
> Godfather: Kill him.
> 
> ...





> *The Mafia faction killed Sarun Uchiha [Mafia Killer].
> 
> *The Day Phase begins.





> *The Mafia faction killed Sarun Uchiha [Mafia Killer].
> 
> *The Day Phase begins.





> *The Mafia faction killed Sarun Uchiha [Mafia Killer].
> 
> *The Day Phase begins.





> *The Mafia faction killed Sarun Uchiha [Mafia Killer].
> 
> *The Day Phase begins.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Also, *End of Hypnosis*.



Oh look... the troll ended. smh


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i'm gonna need a while to stop laughing


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Yo Awesome, do we get to find out what *Hypnosis* was ? 
Or do we have to wait till the game is over ?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

What's hypnosis?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i missed the hyponosis action
or was it even an action?


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

btw, i'm not signing up for any generic games of yours again
especially if its closed set-up


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> Lol... I guess mafia isn't immune to this after all.



Why would you say such a thing Rofl? Seems very fishy.


----------



## Chibason (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> *Spoiler*: __



Why Oh Why must the Forum Godz restrict me from simultaneously repping you 23 times for this post?!

What an amazing game development 

/dead


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> What's hypnosis?









Rafaella said:


> i missed the hyponosis action
> or was it even an action?



I'm thinking it was a secret action which caused actions to be RNG'd for an entire phase.
It's the RNG part that I want confirmation of.

Fireworks mentioned targetting Sito, but, for some reason, ended up targetting Shark Skin.
LB targetted Nois, ended up targetting the Godfather.
Mafia ended up targetting one of their own.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

secret actions eh 
no wonder lb was convinced she hit the godfather
this game isn't generic though 
what other troll actions are there in store for us?


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> Why would you say such a thing Rofl? Seems very fishy.



What's so fishy about that, VLD ?



Rafaella said:


> secret actions eh
> no wonder lb was convinced she hit the godfather
> this game isn't generic though
> what other troll actions are there in store for us?



Secret actions... should have expected such a thing from Awesome.
The question is, was that a town thing, or an Independant one.
Obviously, it wasn't mafia. Considering it applied to them, as well.
Most likely it was Independant, meaning there might still be another Independant roaming around.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

I investigated VLD during the night phase and It was bus drivered to Sito and the result was guility.

So either one of those two are Mafia and I'm going to have go with VlD as he's been very anti town in trying to get the cop lynched.

*[Vote Lynch Vastolordae]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> I investigated VLD during the night phase and It was bus drivered to Sito and the result was guility.
> 
> So either one of those two are Mafia and I'm going to have go with VlD as he's been very anti town in trying to get the cop lynched.
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Vastolordae]*



Ehhh... if Sito turned up guilty, then Sito is guilty lol. Considering the events of the previous dayphase, I'd say it doesn't mean anything regarding VLD.

*[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> Ehhh... if Sito turned up guilty, then Sito is guilty lol. Considering the events of the previous dayphase, I'd say it doesn't mean anything regarding VLD.
> 
> *[VOTE LYNCH SITO]*


That's the thing LB attacked Nois and he appeared as the Godfather, when he was actually the doctor due to the busdriver. 

So we should assume the same in this case that being VlD being Mafia.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> That's the thing LB attacked Nois and he appeared as the Godfather, when he was actually the doctor due to the busdriver.
> 
> So we should assume the same in this case that being VlD being Mafia.



It wasn't a busdriver, that's the problem.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> It wasn't a busdriver, that's the problem.


Then how else would my investigation be redirected If not by a busdriver?


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

you guys never listen to me....


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

if it was a night action then we'll have to discredit it because of the hypnosis


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

.                 awesome


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Then how else would my investigation be redirected If not by a busdriver?



Well.. if you had been paying attention, then you would have known that, apparently, all actions were redirected. 



VastoLorDae said:


> you guys never listen to me....



Probably because you keep trying to lynch the guy who claimed cop.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> if it was a night action then we'll have to discredit it because of the hypnosis


Then how did LB mess up, since she attacked Nois during the day phase.

I wish Awesome would add hypnosis to the op so we can find out what hypnosis does and If it effected my investigation.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> Well.. if you had been paying attention, then you would have known that, apparently, all actions were redirected.
> 
> 
> 
> Probably because you keep trying to lynch the guy who claimed cop.



and you guys believe it....ya believe people that change twice a phase and all ya have done is lynch townies...I have been saying the same person for days...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> and you guys believe it....ya believe people that change twice a phase and all ya have done is lynch townies...I have been saying the same person for days...


Because your the only one who believe's I am guilty, other then Fireworks.

Anyway's I asked Awesome if it effected investigation result's and he wouldn't tell me, so I can't be postive if there actually Mafia or not.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Then how did LB mess up, since she attacked Nois during the day phase.
> 
> I wish Awesome would add hypnosis to the op so we can find out what hypnosis does and If it effected my investigation.



LB targetted Nois. Write up said she attacked the Godfather.
Hypnosis changed the target. So, that instead of attacking Nois, she attacked the Godfather.



VastoLorDae said:


> and you guys believe it....ya believe people that change twice a phase and all ya have done is lynch townies...I have been saying the same person for days...



Just because you're consistent, doesn't mean you're right.
As I said to you before, unless there is a counterclaim, I'm not lynching the guy who claimed cop.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

fine then.....


*[vote change lynch sito]*


should have been done yesterday....big is useless...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> LB targetted Nois. Write up said she attacked the Godfather.
> Hypnosis changed the target. So, that instead of attacking Nois, she attacked the Godfather.


If that's the case then the investigation result's should be correct.

*[Change Vote Lynch Sito]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Then how did LB mess up, since she attacked Nois during the day phase.
> 
> I wish Awesome would add hypnosis to the op so we can find out what hypnosis does and If it effected my investigation.


it was a full cycle effect from the looks of it because even fireworks' targeted got changed


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Because your the only one who believe's I am guilty, other then Fireworks.
> 
> Anyway's I asked Awesome if it effected investigation result's and he wouldn't tell me, so I can't be postive if there actually Mafia or not.



You send in the action to investigate VLD, correct ?
The result was "Sito is guilty", correct ?

If both are correct, then Sito is scum. VLD... could be either.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Wait, how do you know it was redirected to Sito. Were you told?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

>.> said:


> You send in the action to investigate VLD, correct ?
> The result was "Sito is guilty", correct ?
> 
> If both are correct, then Sito is scum. VLD... could be either.


Yes I investigated VLD and Awesome said the result was Sito is guilty.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

*[vote lynch sito]* 

i'll be active from now on since i'm not busy anymore


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

Wonderful. Then it's simple, Sito is guilty. Why vote VLD?

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

Awesome....


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

shin should also be looked at.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol okay then
*[vote lynch sito]*


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Sito]*

I don't feel like fighting this.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shin should also be looked at.



Ehm.... >.>
Shin was killed. He's the Ghost lol.
Pay attention, VLD. smh

Lol.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

Shin - Zangetsu said:


> Wonderful. Then it's simple, Sito is guilty. Why vote VLD?
> 
> *[Vote Lynch Sito]*
> 
> Awesome....


I thought it had the ability to mess with investigation result's, but it simply redirect's your action. 

Also VLD was acting rather anti-town with trying to get the cop lynched It so I thought he was Mafia at the time.

I guess it messed with the Mafia as well It explain's why there faction kill took out one of there own killing roles.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

oh....then shark skin maybe? he has been awfully quiet....suprised he was not killed last phase...by mod kill.


----------



## Shin - Zangetsu (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> shin should also be looked at.



Alright, since I'm on the radar I suppose there's little point. We can't win now anyway so I'll just give in. Well done to everyone from town for finding us and damn Awesome. I hate him for this troll, we were gonna wittle town numbers down.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

lol shin


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

1. >.>  - ???
6. Fireworks - town
9. Jαmes - ???
13. Rafaella - ???
15. Shin - Zangetsu - town
16. Shark Skin - ???
17. Sito - Mafia
19. Thdyingbreed - town
20. VastoLorDae - ??? 

Just a list so we can narrow down the suspect's. I think vigilante should kill Sito for us since can't be the Godfather. While we try to get another Mafia.

As the Godfather would turn up innocent to investigation, so the vigilante should be able to take him out.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

when is this phase going to end though?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

*The Vigilante has killed Sito [Mafia Doctor].*


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

That was fast .


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

*[change vote lynch rafaella]* 

follow me to victory


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> *The Vigilante has killed Sito [Mafia Doctor].*



Great. Now we need to find someone else to lynch. ffs.

Inb4 VLD votes Thdyingbreed


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

Oh yeah that also confirms I am the role I said I was so, no one can doubt my claim anymore .

Anyway's I think the Godfather is the only one left at this point since we've killed 3 and Mafia faction's are usually 4-5 player's. 

Though It's going to be a pain in the ass since he's immune to investigation's as well as bulletproof.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

so now we are suppose to guess who is mafia?


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Apparently I'm a troll with a horse now.


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Thdyingbreed said:


> Oh yeah that also confirms I am the role I said I was so, no one can doubt my claim anymore .
> 
> Anyway's I think the Godfather is the only one left at this point since we've killed 3 and Mafia faction's are usually 4-5 player's.
> 
> Though It's going to be a pain in the ass since he's immune to investigation's as well as bulletproof.



Here is why I thought you were mafia



			
				Awesome said:
			
		

> You are the town's cop
> *
> Cop: *Night investigator for the town.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Apparently I'm a troll with a horse now.



Yes. Yes you are. smh


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

you thought he was mafia based on a role claim?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

VastoLorDae said:


> so now we are suppose to guess who is mafia?


Pretty much cause even if we role reveal he could easily lie about his role, and since this game has had lot's of roles that aren't even in generic's and It's closed setup.

Only way to identify him really is through attack's or slips, but that mean's we could risk killing townies.




VastoLorDae said:


> Here is why I thought you were mafia


That one was the one Awesome actually sent me the first one I posted didn't have the blue, or the underline. 

I didn't realise the reply button quoted it for you which was a derp  on my part. 

So I tried to just copy it and I totally forgot those parts.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you thought he was mafia based on a role claim?





.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

*TOWN, VOTE FOR RAFAELLA NOW SO THAT WE WILL WIN THIS GAME THIS PHASE!

HE IS THE FUCKIN GODFATHER WHO LB THOUGHT WAS NOIS.*


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> you thought he was mafia based on a role claim?



I never would have suspected there to be 2 cops.


But then...it is awesome...should have known.

*[change vote lynch Rafaella]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

*[CHANGE VOTE LYNCH RAFAELLA]*


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

smh what a troll game
*[vote lynch rafaella]*
inb4 james is unrestricted role cop


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 18, 2011)

*[Vote Lynch Rafella]*


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> smh what a troll game



Indeed. smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

well i didn't get the vigi role that i asked for  (which i would have immediately used to attack aiya btw) but i got a much better one pek


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

There is a troll here, but this is not a troll game.


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> I am the troll here and this is a troll game.



Fixed that for ya. smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

lol rofl. good thing i kept you alive :33


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> lol rofl. good thing i kept you alive :33



> implying that that is a good thing

smh


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

One more vote on Rafaella and I guess I can end the phase because he will have majority.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

well it was.  otherwise we would've had another phase before this game ends.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

post all the roles once this is done
< disappoint we didn't have a lynch redirect


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> One more vote on Rafaella and I guess I can end the phase because he will have majority.



> 5 votes for aiy
> 8 people left
> 1 more needed for majority

Lol.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

is 4 majority? coz i think he already has more than 4 votes.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

awesome is manufacting a lynch redirect troll as we speak


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> awesome is manufacting a lynch redirect troll as we speak



That wouldn't surprise me... at all.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

but seriously, who had the hypnosis ability?
that was a fucked up troll


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

let's spam this thread since posts count :33 

aiya: i did


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Awsome did.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Good point. I forgot Sito died. 

Anyway, ending the phase. 

*Rafaella [Godfather] is lynched.* * Town has won, and so has the Troll.*

This action list should clear things up. Everything from after night phase 1 up to the end of night phase two was controlled by the  Troll. Click here for a colored word document of the actions.


*Spoiler*: _Action list_ 




1.	LegendaryBeauty [Jack of all Trades] killed Jiraiya the Gallant [Hated Townie].
2.	Fireworks [Skitzo] used roleblock on Thdyingbreed [Cop].
3.	Sarun uchiha [Mafia killer] attacked Fireworks [Skitzo]. Fireworks lost a life.
4.	VastoLorDae [Paranoid cop] investigates Legend [Tonberry] – generic result.
5.	Legend [Tonberry] kills Shin – Zangetsu [Ghost] – Night 1
6.	Mafia faction kill SonnyBillWilliams [Generic] – Night 1
7.	Mafia investigate James [Troll] – Night 1
8.	Mafia Doctor protects sarun uchiha [Mafia Killer] – Night 1
9.	Nois [Doctor] protects Fireworks [Skitzo]
10.	>.> [Vigilante] day kills Nois [Doctor]
11.	LegendaryBeauty [Jack of all Trades] daykills Rafaella [Godfather]
12.	Legend [Tonberry] uses one shot to kill LB [Jack of all trades]
13.	Sarun Uchiha [Mafia killer] uses one shot to kill Legend [Tonberry]
14.	Fireworks [Skitzo] targets Shark Skin [Generic]
15.	VastoLorDae [Paranoid Cop] investigates no one. – Night 2
16.	Mafia Doctor protects no one. – Night 2
17.	Mafia faction kill on sarun uchiha [Mafia Killer] – Night 2
18.	Thdyingbreed [Cop] investigates Sito [Mafia Doctor] – Night 2
19.	Nois [Doctor] protects no one. – Night 2.
20.	Legend [Tonberry] night kills Chiba [Generic] – Night 2
21.	>.> [Vigilante] targets Shark Skin to kill but James [Troll] redirects it to Sito [Mafia Doctor].





*Troll:* 
 a.       Controls the target of one person for a phase. Day or night. 
 b.      Controls all the actions of the game for a whole phase. One use. This includes the mafia. You are in full responsibility of all the actions.
 c.       Knows all the roles, but not the players.
 d.      Can win with mafia or town.
 e.      Takes two attacks or two lynches to kill you.
 f.        Appears generic to investigations.
 

Town has one and I give my MVP vote to James [Troll]. He soley controlled all of your actions to benefit town in more ways than you could have hoped for and used that information to discern the rest of the mafia. He used his role perfectly and completely deserves MVP vote.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

this was a fucked up game awsome.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Now I'll just use this thread to get atleast 2,800 posts.................


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

That is the most hax role ive ever seen


----------



## Shark Skin (Jul 18, 2011)

James save my life?


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Fuck it. I'm not even going to allow MVP voting. James gets MVP hands down


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

smh, i thought james would have sided with mafia
sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo disappoint


----------



## Mickey Mouse (Jul 18, 2011)

I vote thdyingbreed for MVP. he is the one that really put it down. James just fucked it up for everyone.....damn troll.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Cause of his haxed ass role >______>


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

And I told you I wasn't the troll. James was


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

you're the trolls father


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol james
from now on i kill you first


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Glad this game is over. >.>


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i kill awesome next for claiming this was a generic game


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

i was going to superkill his inactive ass


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

This was a trollfest. And the only 3 roles that weren't generic were the independent and ghost. All the rest were generic. Generic with a twist is probably the best definition.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

aiya it was so much easier to win with town though :33 

thanks awesome, it was a fun role, although it was haxxed i admit, but i'm glad i targeted the right people


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

then i kill sito cause <3


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> aiya it was so much easier to win with town though :33
> 
> thanks awesome, it was a fun role, although it was haxxed i admit, but i'm glad i targeted the right people


only because you targeted players you expected to be good as town
like sarun 
smh not even schumhunting


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> then i kill sito cause <3



Just becuase I'm trying to kill you in every game? 

I do it with love tho :33


----------



## Legend (Jul 18, 2011)

I killed LB to get a good player out but then i died


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> only because you targeted players you expected to be good as town
> like sarun
> smh not even schumhunting



i just targeted good players period. whether they turned up important townies or mafia would have been the determining factors for my allegiance. it's a technique in and of itself especially with only 20 players  

that's why being a good player can be your bane


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, your definitely the first to die



Sito said:


> Just becuase I'm trying to kill you in every game?
> 
> I do it with love tho :33


i'll kill you first


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

James you troll, anyways, still haven't gotten enough posts.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

but i'm not a good player aiy  

you still have quite a number to go sito


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I see you're in another game I'm in james


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

Jαmes said:


> but i'm not a good player aiy



that's not for you to decide


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
> 
> I see you're in another game I'm in james



you will not succeed


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

James, we'll see


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> that's not for you to decide



i control my own destiny  

sito you so mafia


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Yep, I'll ask my mafia buddies if we can target you for being a troll 
or else we'll lose for sure with your haxness


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

yep, i should start listening to my first mental suggestions again
should have killed james on night 1 smh


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Sito said:


> Yep, I'll ask my mafia buddies if we can target you for being a troll
> or else we'll lose for sure with your haxness



this is a confession  



Rafaella said:


> yep, i should start listening to my first mental suggestions again
> should have killed james on night 1 smh



it's i kill you before you kill me game.


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

he showed up as generic 
damn haxx role


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol i'll probably be over this when i wake up
so there's no point in me saying i'll kill you first 

btw, i left fireworks alive to see what he would do and he impressed


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

I'm still not over this, I'm still definitely going to kill you james


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

lol      spite


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

you'll soon see  

inb4 he actually does die and people reference this


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

they would have forgotten it by then


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

Just watch, someone will mention this.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

i'll mention it for you <333


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

inb4 you actually do <3


----------



## God (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome is one of the few successful trolls. He is the only winner.


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

aiya you are a magnet for my actions  

sito too perhaps :33


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

why am i never an action magnet when i'm a bomb?


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

you're still going to die james


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

Anyone want to sign up for my next generic game? Without the troll role of course


----------



## Jαmes (Jul 18, 2011)

Rafaella said:


> why am i never an action magnet when i'm a bomb?



it is your fate. accept it. :33



Sito said:


> you're still going to die james



not before you do


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

not sure if signing up


----------



## Jeroen (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Anyone want to sign up for my next generic game? Without the troll role of course







Rafaella said:


> not sure if signing up



Yeah... 

What the hell, I'll sign up. >.>
Inb4 Awesome trolls


----------



## Burke (Jul 18, 2011)

I have been watching this progress like a sort of king kai individual
i can say that i am amused and impressed. 




Awesome said:


> Anyone want to sign up for my next generic game? Without the troll role of course



yes


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

I should also note I trolled Vasto by giving him a cop with RNG'd results. Not that he knew


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 18, 2011)

thats not nice at all


----------



## Awesome (Jul 18, 2011)

He did say "How can you troll a generic game... I'll sign up"

So I was like, "RNG'd cop results get"


----------



## Sito (Jul 18, 2011)

.


----------



## Laix (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Anyone want to sign up for my next generic game? Without the troll role of course



Yes. 

The ending made me laugh.


----------



## Olivia (Jul 19, 2011)

Since Laix said yes I'll join as well. But if I get day one'd I'll neg you Awesome for the curse you've laid down upon me.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll hold you up to that.


----------



## Awesome (Jul 19, 2011)

Anybody want to join my next one?


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Jul 19, 2011)

Awesome said:


> Anybody want to join my next one?


Sign me up for that.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

make a sign-up thread you plonker


----------



## Alpha (Jul 19, 2011)

I'll Sign up.

I just wanna know why I was killed by the Mafia. I was just a lowly Generic. Smh.


----------



## aiyanah (Jul 19, 2011)

a throw off tactic for town
killing someone no one expects to die makes everyone rethink their reads on people
it worked considering lb tried to attack nois
its just that damn troll bastard role that ruined everything


----------

